# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  GREEK KING (15.5.2011 - Ηράκλειο Κρήτης)

## S. KTISTAKIS

Προσκαλω ολες τις Ομοσπονδιες σε *ΚΟΙΝΟ* αγωνα το καλοκαιρι του 2011 στην ΚΡΗΤΗ ως ενδειξη καλης προθεσεως και ενοτητας για το καλο του αθληματος και των αθλητων.

*Μελη* ολων των Ομοσπονδιων που ενδιαφερονται γι αυτο το *EVENT* παρακαλω να επικοινωνήσουν μαζι μας.

Εξοδα διοργανωσης - αθλητων επιβαρυνουν αποκλειστικα την διοργανωση.

Οι διοργανωτες:ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗΣ- ΑΝΝΥ ΓΙΟΚΑΛΑ ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗ

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Είναι ευχή όλων μας να πραγματοποιηθεί κάποια στιγμή ένας τέτοιος αγώνας.

Το κάλεσμα προς τις ομοσπονδίες βέβαια, θα ήταν προτιμότερο να γίνει τηλεφωνικά ή κάπως πιο επίσημα παρά μέσω ενός φόρουμ.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Είναι ευχή όλων μας να πραγματοποιηθεί κάποια στιγμή ένας τέτοιος αγώνας.
> 
> Το κάλεσμα προς τις ομοσπονδίες βέβαια, θα ήταν προτιμότερο να γίνει τηλεφωνικά ή κάπως πιο επίσημα παρά μέσω ενός φόρουμ.


Ειναι το πιο εγκυρο forum με ατομα απο ολες το Ομοσπονδιες NAC - WABBA - NABBA WFF - IFBB.

Θα φτασει σε ολους.

Το θεμα ειναι αλλο :* ΠΟΣΟΙ* και *ΠΟΙΟΙ* θελουμε πραγματικα να γινει (Ομοσπονδιες).

Νομιζω οτι Θελουμε και Μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε ΟΛΟΙ στο να γινει απο τον ποιο "αμμετοχο" εως τους "κατεχοντες" του αθληματος.....

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μπορεί το φόρουμ να είναι έγκυρο αλλά για την ώρα είναι πρόσκληση του "αέρα".

Δε θα μάθετε ποτέ πόσοι και ποιοι θέλουνε αν δεν επικοινωνήσετε εσείς μαζί τους.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Μπορεί το φόρουμ να είναι έγκυρο αλλά για την ώρα είναι πρόσκληση του "αέρα".
> 
> Δε θα μάθετε ποτέ πόσοι και ποιοι θέλουνε αν δεν επικοινωνήσετε εσείς μαζί τους.


Ξεκιναμε απο τον "αερα" λοιπον και συνεχιζουμε....

Υπομονη βημα βημα θα το παμε.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Προσκαλω ολες τις Ομοσπονδιες σε *ΚΟΙΝΟ* αγωνα το καλοκαιρι του 2011 στην ΚΡΗΤΗ ως ενδειξη καλης προθεσεως και ενοτητας για το καλο του αθληματος και των αθλητων.
> 
> *Μελη* ολων των Ομοσπονδιων που ενδιαφερονται γι αυτο το *EVENT* παρακαλω να επικοινωνήσουν μαζι μας.


Ωραία κίνηση Στελιο,μπραβο,πρεπει να γινουν τετοιες ενεργειες αν θελουμε καποια στιγμη να δουμε την πολυπόθητη ενότητα στο αθλημα μας..




> Εξοδα διοργανωσης - αθλητων επιβαρυνουν αποκλειστικα την διοργανωση.
> 
> Οι διοργανωτες:ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗΣ- ΑΝΝΥ ΓΙΟΚΑΛΑ ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗ


Εδω είναι η κίνηση ματ,εφόσον καλύπτονται τα εξοδα το μονο που ζητας είναι η καλή θεληση...Μακαρι να υπάρξει.. :03. Thumb up: 

υ.γ. Δεν ξερω αν θα πρεπει να μεταφερθει στην Ενότητα Ελληνικο Bodybuilding,όπου εκει θα πέσει στο ματι όλων των ενδιαφερομένων.

----------


## Muscleboss

Στου κουφού τη πόρτα, όσο θέλεις βρόντα... 

Με αγάπη πάντα φίλε Στέλιο  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ


(μεταφέρθηκε το θεμα στην πιο κατάλληλη ενότητα)

----------


## NASSER

> Στου κουφού τη πόρτα, όσο θέλεις βρόντα... 
> 
> Με αγάπη πάντα φίλε Στέλιο 
> 
> ΜΒ



+1000 και απο μένα  :03. Thumb up: 

Στέλιο πραγματικά πολύ καλή προταση δημοσίως απο το φορουμ και χαίρομαι που αναγνωρίζεις την αξία του φόρουμ, αλλά θα πρέπει καποια στιγμή να αναρρωτηθούν οι φίλοι του αθλήματος γιατί δεν εχει πραγματοποιηθεί μεχρι τωρα μια τέτοια πρόταση.
Μήπως δεν εχει γινει στο παρελθόν τετοια πρόταση? (ΝΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ)
Τι σχέση εχουν οι ομοσπονδίες σήμερα μεταξύ τους?? (ΤΙΣ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΚΡΑΙΕΣ)
Ποιοι ανθρωποι εχουν κάνει παρόμοιες κινήσεις επίσημα και ανεπήσημα και δεν υπήρξε ανταπόκριση εδω και αρκετά χρονια πριν αλλά και πολύ προσφατα??? (ΠΟΛΥ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΞΕ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗ)

Ας μου επιτραπεί ενόψη της πρότασης του Στέλιου να σηζητηθούν οσα προανέφερα και να δωθεί εδαφος για λύση παρεξηγήσεων ή διαφονιών μεταξυ παραγόντων του αθλήματος για να υπάρξη καποια στιγμή ένωση ΤΩΝ ΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ για κοινό αγώνα και προσπάθεια ανάδειξης του αθλήματος.
Δυστυχώς το αθλημα μας έχει υποβιβαστεί όχι μόνο απο τους παράγοντες του αθλήματος, αλλά και απο τον κόσμο-φίλους-αθλητές-σπόνσορες-έμπορους-''γκουρου'' που αποτελούν μέρος το χώρο του αθλήματος. 
Η μόνη πηγή αισιοδοξίας ειναι οτι υπάρχουν σημαντικοί ανθρωποι που αγαπούν και στηρίζουν το άθλημα αδιαφορόντας για το κόστος των προσπαθειών τους.

Χρονια πολλά και καλή χρονια στο σηδερένιο αθλημα που αγαπάμε  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Φανταστητε (προσπαθηστε) λοιπον να υπαρχει *ΕΝΑΣ* τετοιος ΑΓΩΝΑΣ με την επωνυμια *"GREEK KING"* (και οχι overall) να εχουν ενημερωθει *ΟΛΕΣ* οι Ομοσπονδιες και αυτες με την σειρα τους να αρνηθουν η να *ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΨΟΥΝ* στους αθλητες τους να αγωνιστουν! 

Πως σας ακουγετε ?

Τι θα σκεφτητε και τι θα τους καταλογησουμε ?

Αυτο το EVENT δεν εχει σκοπο να αναιρεσει τους τιτλους καθε Ομοσποδιας η αθλητη. Ειναι *ΕΝΩΤΗΚΟΣ* και εχει σκοπο την *ΑΝΑΔΗΞΗ* ενος κορυφαιου αθλητη καθε χρονια!

Κωστα μπορουμε να τους ενωσουμε και *ΑΞΙΖΕΙ* να το προσπαθησουμε πιστεψε με !

Πανο τουλαχιστον μετα την πορτα θα δουμε ποιοι ειναι οι *ΚΟΥΦΟΙ* !

ΝΑΣΣΕΡ τα σεβαστα προσωπα μερικες φορες δεν εχουν την "δυναμη" να ενωσουν γιατι απλα ειναι  ΜΟΝΟ "σεβαστα" (δεν υπαρχει ειρωνια ουτε υπονοω κατι για την αξια τους).

ΚΩΣΤΑΣ - ΝΑΣΣΕΡ - ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ - ΠΑΝΟΣ - ΑΝΝΥ  συμφωνουν και το θελουν ! 

Περιμενουμε και αλλους.....*ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ*  βημα βημα....

Κλεινω λεγοντας οτι ο Αγωνας θα γινει  - Νικητης θα υπαρξει (με χρηματικο και υλικο επαθλο)! Θα ανακοινωθουν κατοπιν επικοινωνιας ποιοι  ειναι θετικοι και ποιοι αρνητικοι στην *ΕΝΩΣΗ*.

----------


## NASSER

> Φανταστητε (προσπαθηστε) λοιπον να υπαρχει *ΕΝΑΣ* τετοιος ΑΓΩΝΑΣ με την επωνυμια *"GREEK KING"* (και οχι overall) να εχουν ενημερωθει *ΟΛΕΣ* οι Ομοσπονδιες και αυτες με την σειρα τους να αρνηθουν η να *ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΨΟΥΝ* στους αθλητες τους να αγωνιστουν! 
> 
> Πως σας ακουγετε ?
> 
> Τι θα σκεφτητε και τι θα τους καταλογησουμε ?
> 
> Αυτο το EVENT δεν εχει σκοπο να αναιρεσει τους τιτλους καθε Ομοσποδιας η αθλητη. Ειναι *ΕΝΟΤΗΚΟΣ* και εχει σκοπο την *ΑΝΑΔΗΞΗ* ενος κορυφαιου αθλητη καθε χρονια!


Στέλιο το πιο σημαντικο για την ένωση των αθλητών και ο αγώνας όλων στην ίδια σκηνή ειναι αυτο που λές: ''Ειναι *ΕΝΟΤΗΚΟΣ* και εχει σκοπο την *ΑΝΑΔΗΞΗ* ενος κορυφαιου αθλητη καθε χρονια!'' άσχετα ανα ανοίκουν σε καποιο συνδεσμο ή ομοσπονδία. Οι αθλητές ανηκουν στο αθλημα και όχι σε συνέσμους και κλήκες. Άλλωστε θα πρέπει να αναλογιστούμε... εντός Ελλάδας προσφεραν εως τώρα κάτι οι ομοσπονδίες-συνδεσμοι στους αθλητές? Τους βοήθησαν επαγγελματικά ή οικονομικα ή τουλαχιστον ηθικά?
Οι ίδιοι οι αθλητές πως πρέπει να καταλάβουν πως αυτοι είναι η καρδιά του αθληματος! Δεν επιτρέπεται να τους ορίσει κανείς το ''ελεύθερο'' ή την ''απογόρευση'' που θα αγωνιστούν και που θα παραστούν.

Και εγώ περιμένω ανταποκριση των ''αθλητών''  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

> Αυτο το EVENT δεν εχει σκοπο να αναιρεσει τους τιτλους καθε Ομοσποδιας η αθλητη. Ειναι *ΕΝΩΤΗΚΟΣ* και εχει σκοπο την *ΑΝΑΔΗΞΗ* ενος κορυφαιου αθλητη καθε χρονια!
> 
> 
> Κλεινω λεγοντας οτι ο Αγωνας θα γινει - Νικητης θα υπαρξη (με χρηματικο και υλικο επαθλο) θα ανακοινωθουν κατοπιν επικοινωνιας ποιοι θα ειναι θετικοι και ποιοι αρνητικοι στην *ΕΝΩΣΗ*.


 
αν κατάλαβα καλά, σκέπτεσαι δηλαδή έναν αγώνα ο οποίος θα έχει έναν ανταγωνισμό μεταξύ αθλητών από την κάθε ομοσπονδία και κατά ουσία μεταξύ ομοσπονδιών?
γιατί αν κάτι τέτοιο γίνει, κάποιοι σίγουρα έτσι θα το δουν.

σε κάτι τέτοιο εκτός από το ότι φαίνεται δύσκολο να πραγματοποιηθεί, θα υπάρξουν και πολλά ερωτηματικά τα οποία θα γίνουν προβλήματα και αγκάθια.
ένα από αυτά που εγώ ας πούμε αναρωτιέμαι είναι, ποιοι ας πούμε θα είναι οι κριτές οι οποίοι θα πάρουν την απόφαση να συμμετάσχουν σε αυτόν τον αγώνα και μετά να έχουν την κάθε κακοπροαίρετη κριτική του κάθε παράγοντα της κάθε ομοσπονδίας.


λέμε τώρα λόγια μιας και το βλέπω πολύ δύσκολο να πραγματοποιηθεί, αν και το εύχομαι να μπορέσει να γίνει.

edit: δεν αναφερομαι στην σκεψη των αθλητων.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> αν κατάλαβα καλά, σκέπτεσαι δηλαδή έναν αγώνα ο οποίος θα έχει έναν ανταγωνισμό μεταξύ αθλητών από την κάθε ομοσπονδία και κατά ουσία μεταξύ ομοσπονδιών?
> γιατί αν κάτι τέτοιο γίνει, κάποιοι σίγουρα έτσι θα το δουν.
> 
> σε κάτι τέτοιο εκτός από το ότι φαίνεται δύσκολο να πραγματοποιηθεί, θα υπάρξουν και πολλά ερωτηματικά τα οποία θα γίνουν προβλήματα και αγκάθια.
> ένα από αυτά που εγώ ας πούμε αναρωτιέμαι είναι, ποιοι ας πούμε θα είναι οι κριτές οι οποίοι θα πάρουν την απόφαση να συμμετάσχουν σε αυτόν τον αγώνα και μετά να έχουν την κάθε κακοπροαίρετη κριτική του κάθε παράγοντα της κάθε ομοσπονδίας.
> 
> 
> λέμε τώρα λόγια μιας και το βλέπω πολύ δύσκολο να πραγματοποιηθεί, αν και το εύχομαι να μπορέσει να γίνει.
> 
> edit: δεν αναφερομαι στην σκεψη των αθλητων.


O αγωνας ειναι *ΕΝΩΤΙΚΟΣ* δεν εχει να κανει με ανταγωνισμο αλλα με συναγωνισμο μεταξυ των Ομοσπονδιων ωστε να τις *ΕΝΩΣΕΙ* !

Τα αγκαθια τα "αφηνουμε" εμεις να "φυτρωσουν" και να γινουν "προβληματα" !

*ΚΡΙΤΕΣ*: ανθρωποι (τουλαχιστον 3) απο εξωτερικο χωρις δολο - κληκες - και ενας απο καθε Ομοσπονδια μοιρασμενα τα "καστανα" δηλαδη (και οχι στο ιδιο τραπεζι - χωρις οπτικη επαφη) !

Δυσκολο δεν ειναι τιποτα σε αυτη τη ζωη (ο Κωστας ειπε μια λεξη ="θεληση" και ο ΝΑΣΣΕΡ = "Οι αθλητες ειναι η καρδια και η πνοη καθε Ομοσπονδιας")

ΚΩΣΤΑΣ - ΝΑΣΣΕΡ - ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ - ΠΑΝΟΣ - ΑΝΝΥ - ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ  ενας ενας βημα βημα...

----------


## NASSER

giannis64 η αναζήτη ενός και μόνου αγώνα για Mr Hellas δεν έχει να κάνει με ομοσπονδίες ή συνδέσμους. Κακώς σκεφτονται μερικοι την ύπαρξει πολλών ομοσπονδιών ή συνδεσμων. Νομικά το αθλημα κατοχειρώθηκε μόνο απο την ΕΟΣΔ. Επομένως αν είναι να μιλάμε για νομικές έννοιες, τα δικαιούται μονο η ΕΟΣΔ και κανένας άλλος.
Καλή πρόταση και σκέψη ειναι αυτή του Στέλιου και αν πραγματοποιηθεί, πίστεψε με υπάρχουν αξιόλογει ανθρωποι να κρίνουν εναν τετοιο αγώνα και να είναι σεβαστή η κριτική τους απο όλους. Είναι και αυτά τα ''σεβαστα'' πρόσωπα που προανέφερα  :01. Wink: 
Σκοπός ειναι να προσπεραστούν οι οποιες διαφωνιες υπάρχουν και πρώτοι οι αθλητές να ανταποκριθούν σε ενα τέτοιο κάλεσμα. Ο Στέλιος έκανε μια πρόταση και πρότεινε ενα ουδέτερο μέρος. Στην υλοποίηση αυτου του σκοπού δεν θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσει και να παλέψει μόνος του.

----------


## giannis64

> Στην υλοποίηση αυτου του σκοπού δεν θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσει και να παλέψει μόνος του.


 
^+1000
 

δεν διαφωνώ σε τίποτα απολα αυτά. όλοι οι ρομαντικοί του χώρου θα το εύχονταν αυτό να γίνει. και σίγουρα υπάρχουν αξιόλογοι άνθρωποι να πάρουν την θέση του κριτή. 
είδες? ήδη έκανες εσύ μια μικρή αναφορά καλοπροαίρετη στην ΕΟΣΔ.. :01. Mr. Green: 

τέλος πάντων ας μην μπω στην διαδικασία να μιλήσουμε για αλλά θέματα και προβλήματα τα οποία θα βρει μπροστά του ο Στέλιος. (και θα βρεθούν στον δρόμο του Στέλιου.)

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ^+1000
>  
> 
> δεν διαφωνώ σε τίποτα απολα αυτά. όλοι οι ρομαντικοί του χώρου θα το εύχονταν αυτό να γίνει. και σίγουρα υπάρχουν αξιόλογοι άνθρωποι να πάρουν την θέση του κριτή. 
> είδες? ήδη έκανες εσύ μια μικρή αναφορά καλοπροαίρετη στην ΕΟΣΔ..
> 
> τέλος πάντων ας μην μπω στην διαδικασία να μιλήσουμε για αλλά θέματα και προβλήματα τα οποία θα βρει μπροστά του ο Στέλιος. (και θα βρεθούν στον δρόμο του Στέλιου.)


Γιαννη οι Ομοσπονδιες ειναι και θα παραμεινουν μετα τον αγωνα ως εχει!  

Δεν θα αλλαξει κατι στα πιστευω ουτε στη υπαρχουσα νομοθεσια αυτο που θα αλλαξει ειναι *ΕΝΑΣ* νικητης απο οσες Ομοσπονδιες "θελησουν" να συμμετασχουν!

Να στο θεσω και αλλιως: Σε οσες διοργανωσεις εχω κανει ειχα αθλητες απο *ΟΛΕΣ* τις Ομοσπονδιες !  Η ιδεα αυτη ανηκει σε μια μεριδα αθλητων, για να πω και την αληθεια, απεναντι στο προσωπο μου...

Στο δρομο μου δεν βλεπω κανενα προβλημα γιατι απλα θελω να* ΕΝΩΣΩ* οχι να *ΔΙΑΧΩΡΗΣΩ*!

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

KEEP WALKING BRO. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> KEEP WALKING BRO.


ΚΩΣΤΑΣ - ΝΑΣΣΕΡ - ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ - ΠΑΝΟΣ - ΑΝΝΥ - ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ - ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗΣ  ενας ενας βημα βημα

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καποια στιγμη θα ξεχασω καποιο ονομα και δεν  το θελω καθοτι *ΟΛΟΙ* πρεπει να συμβαλουμε (ακομα και με ενα* ΝΑΙ*) σε αυτη τη προσπαθεια. Ανοιγω λοιπον θεμα στα δημοψηφισματα ωστε να τους δειξουμε τι θελουμε (αθλητες και μη)!

----------


## mantus3

Πάρα πολύ καλή ιδέα! Χρειάζεται μια τέτοια διοργάνωση. Ασχέτως αν παρόμοιες κινήσεις απέτυχαν στο παρελθόν μια ακόμη προσπάθεια θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί θετικά από όλους μας.


  Όσο για την ανακοίνωση της διοργάνωσης μέσω του forum και κάθε φόρουμ, όλες οι ομοσπονδίες ανά καιρούς όταν ήταν να που το μακρύ τους και το κοντό τους, ή κ να προσπαθήσουν να αμαυρώσουν κόσμο μια χαρά τα έβλεπαν όλα. Τώρα αλλάζει κάτι; 



  Δεν ξέρω για το τι θα κάνουν με τους αθλητές  τους, αν θα τους αφήσουν να παίξουν η όχι, πάντως οι φίλοι των ομοσπονδιών αλλά κυρίως του αθλήματος δεν τρώνε κουτόχορτό πλέον… και αν τα λέω εγώ αυτά, που είμαι από τους πλέον νέους φίλους του χώρου τότε φαντάζομαι τι θα λένε οι παλαιότεροι..

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Πάρα πολύ καλή ιδέα! Χρειάζεται μια τέτοια διοργάνωση. Ασχέτως αν παρόμοιες κινήσεις απέτυχαν στο παρελθόν μια ακόμη προσπάθεια θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί θετικά από όλους μας.
> 
> 
>   Όσο για την ανακοίνωση της διοργάνωσης μέσω του forum και κάθε φόρουμ, όλες οι ομοσπονδίες ανά καιρούς όταν ήταν να που το μακρύ τους και το κοντό τους, ή κ να προσπαθήσουν να αμαυρώσουν κόσμο μια χαρά τα έβλεπαν όλα. Τώρα αλλάζει κάτι; 
> 
> 
> 
>   Δεν ξέρω για το τι θα κάνουν με τους αθλητές  τους, αν θα τους αφήσουν να παίξουν η όχι, πάντως οι φίλοι των ομοσπονδιών αλλά κυρίως του αθλήματος δεν τρώνε κουτόχορτό πλέον… και αν τα λέω εγώ αυτά, που είμαι από τους πλέον νέους φίλους του χώρου τότε φαντάζομαι τι θα λένε οι παλαιότεροι..


Μπορει να εισαι νεος οπως λες αλλα δεν εχεις δολο γιατι αγαπας πραγματικα αυτο που κανεις η παρακολουθεις ! Ανθρωπους σαν εσενα χρειαζετε ο χωρος!

----------


## a.minidis

> ΚΩΣΤΑΣ - ΝΑΣΣΕΡ - ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ - ΠΑΝΟΣ - ΑΝΝΥ - ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ - ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗΣ ενας ενας βημα βημα
> 
> Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καποια στιγμη θα ξεχασω καποιο ονομα και δεν το θελω καθοτι *ΟΛΟΙ* πρεπει να συμβαλουμε (ακομα και με ενα* ΝΑΙ*) σε αυτη τη προσπαθεια. Ανοιγω λοιπον θεμα στα δημοψηφισματα ωστε να τους δειξουμε τι θελουμε (αθλητες και μη)!


  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Awesome:  :03. Awesome:  :03. Awesome:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> 


Και για εσενα ειδικα κουμπαρε θα υπαρξη και κατηγορια αλοδαπων!  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ποιός είπε ότι αυτό είναι κάτι καινούριο ,εκτός τον τίτλο , έχουν ξαναγίνει πολλα τέτοια και φέτος και παλιότερα ,'οπως το όπεν στην θεσσαλονίκη πέρυσι και  θα αναφέρω το γκράν πρί στην λάρισα με χρηματικό έπαθλο που τα πήραν ο αργυράκης , ο τσιρνιοβίτης και ο τσούνος , δηλαδή έχουμε δείγματα γραφής και μετα τι έγινε ? πάλι τα ίδια ο καθένας στο θρανίο του , να είμαστε ρε σεις ρεαλιστές και όταν λέμε κάτι να το στηρίζουμε , ποιά ενότητα αυτή η ενότητα θα είναι της ημέρας , αφήστε που μετα θα αρχίσουν οι γκρίνιες γιατι εκτός τον πρώτο όλοι στεναχωρεμένοι θα είναι που αντι για βασιλιάδες θα είναι αυλικοί  :01. Razz: 

και γω είμαι υπέρ της ενότητας αλλα αυτό απλα θα είναι ένα γκράν πρί που αν συμμετέχουν απο όλες τις ομοσπονδίες αθλητές θα βγεί ένας γενικός νικητής , μετα τι γίνετε αυτός ο καλός αθλητής που θα βγεί τι εξέληξη θα μπορούσε να έχει ? αν πχ θέλει να συνεχίσει σε διεθνή αγώνα που θα πάει ? και αν πείτε θα πάει στην ομοσπονδία που ήταν , τότε ποιά ενότητα μιλάμε ? 

εμένα δεν μου πέφτει λόγος έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είμαι αγωνιστικός και την άποψή μου την έχω πεί στο τόπικ με το δημοψήφισμα  για τον "γκρίκ κινκ" και το γεγονός ότι δεν έχω κολήματα με ομοσπονδίες και παρόμοιες κινήσεις , φαίνετε στην πράξη και το αναφέρω εκεί πώς.

απλα έχω το προνόμιο επειδή κανείς δεν θα μου κόψει το νερό απο το αυλάκι να λέω ότι πιστεύω ανεπηρεαστος απο συμφέροντα, όταν ακούω μαμακίες να τα παίρνω άσχημα και να τα λέω όπως νοιώθω  και επικροτω κάθε καλοπροαίρετη κίνηση που σκοπό έχει το καλό του ββ και δεν θεωρώ κακό αντίθετα μάλιστα , την προβολή και το συμφέρον του διοργανωτή , γιατι καθένας που προσφέρει δεν είναι κακό να ανταμοίβετε .

αυτη αγαπητοί φίλοι είναι πολιτική πολύ παλια , που γινόταν 15 αγώνες στην ελλάδα σε διάφορες πόλεις και περιοχές σαν γκράν πρί με συμετοχή όποιων αθλητών θέλαν απο όλες τις ομοσπονδίες , σιγα να μην έχει πρόβλημα ο διοργανωτής να του έρθουν απο παντού αθλητές .

αυτο είχε σαν σκοπό την καλιέργεια και προώθηση του αθλήματος του ββ .

το ζητούμενο είναι και αυτό είναι ενότητα αν φυσικα βρεθεί λύση ,όπως λέει και ο αγαπητός και φίλος σπύρος μπουρνάζος να υπήρχε μία ομοσπονδία υπο την αιγίδα μιας παγκόσμιας και να έχει μεγαλύτερο κύρος και αξία ενας τίτλος και ούτε ο καλός αθλητής που αξίζει να μείνει σε επίπεδο χώρας , αλλα να παίξει και σε διεθνείς αγώνες 

αυτα όμως είναι όνειρα θερινής νυκτός , εδω οι ομοσπονδίες πολλαπλασιάστηκαν τα τελευταία χρόνια , αλλα και πάλι ευτυχώς απώλεσαν και έμειναν οι ιστορικές σε επίπεδο ελλάδας γιατι έξω υπάρχουν ακόμα μερικές σε μερικές χώρες ,για να πηγαίνουν οι χαμένοι να πέρνουν κανένα τίτλο .


και οι αθλητες δεν είναι άβουλα όντα και όπου θέλουν θα παν , ποιος απο ομοσπονδία θα τους πεί μην πάτε και αυτοί θα ακούσουν εκτός αν υπάρχουν βάσιμα επιχειρήματα που δεν είχαν σκευτεί και καλοπροαίρετα 

εκτός όπως είπα της ιφββ όπου έχουν δελτία αθλητού και δεν επιτρέπετε να συμμετέχουν αλλου , αλλα και πάλι αν το θέλει ό άλλος θα το κάνει και στο κάτω κάτω δεν θα χάσει και το μεροκάματο .

εγω την κατηγορια αλοδαπών θέλω να την δώ όμως , και συγκεκριμένα 2 θέλω να δω αλλοδαπούς απο θεσσαλονίκη που ζούν στην αλβανία  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ηλια :

1) Φετος δεν εγινε αγωνας ακομα και στη Λαρισα επαιξαν 1 φορα οσο για το open καμια σχεση. Τωρα για το "μετα τι εγινε" που εγραψες σωστα ο καθενας στο θρανιο του απλα μονο *ΕΝΑΣ* θα καθετε στο πρωτο ! Και στο κατω κατω δεν μπορουμε να βγαζουμε 2 αθλητες στη 1η θεση η ενας 1ος και ολοι οι αλλοι 2η (το ειδαμε και αυτο).

2)Για την εξελιξη που λες στο εξωτερικο δεν μας αφορα καθως ολοι ανηκουν καπου αλλου.Tο εσωτερικο κοιταμε να συμαζεψουμε το σπιτι μας!

3)Στελνω καινουργια τσαπα για το νερο στο αυλακι  :08. Turtle:  και το θεωρω λιγο να λες οτι λεω μαμακιες.....

4)Αυτο που ειπε ο κ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΣ δεν γινετε! Πολλα τα "εργοστασια" παγκοσμιος εξω....

5)Χειμωνα εχουμε ακομα (ονειρα θερινος νυχτος) *ΞΥΠΝΑ* ! :01. Razz:  Πως μπορεις να αποκαλεις *ΧΑΜΕΝΟΥΣ* αυτους που πανε εξω για να παρουν  τιτλο ? Τα χρωμματα της χωρας μας εκπροσωπουν ! ! !  *EΘΝΟΣΗΜΟ* εχουν στο στηθος.

6)Οχι Ηλια οι αθλητες δεν πανε οπου θελουν (αβουλοι) οταν μιλαμε για *ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΣ*.

7)Δηλαδη ρε Λιακο δεν εχουν δικαιωμα οι οικονομικοι μεταναστες να διεκδικησουν την πρωτια *ΜΟΝΟ* στη κατηγορια τους?  :08. Turtle:  

Ηλια μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου σου απαντησα. Δεν με ενδιαφερει να μεινω *ΜΟΝΟΣ* σε αυτο που προσπαθω να υλοποιησω στο να *ΕΝΩΣΩ* ανθρωπους....

Εγκυκλοπαιδικα οι πρωτες 2 συμμετοχες ειναι της IFBB.....και φοβουντε την διαγραφη.

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

καλημερα στελιο..

ελπιζω ,οτι σκεπτεσαι & κανεισ ,να υλοποιητε με τον καλητερο τροπω.
καλη επιτηχια,,,, :05. Weights:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> καλημερα στελιο..
> 
> ελπιζω ,οτι σκεπτεσαι & κανεισ ,να υλοποιητε με τον καλητερο τροπω.
> καλη επιτηχια,,,,


Καλημερα Αδελφε εμεις θα τα πουμε ΠΑΝΩ και μετα ΚΡΗΤΗ. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

να κανω μια ερωτηση?

ολο το concept,χαριτωμενο ακουγεται,αλλα απο πρακτικης πλευρας,περαν της συμφωνιας (στα λογια,μονο μεχρι τωρα) απο οσους συμφωνουν(η διαφωνουν),υπαρχει καμια κινηση προς αυτη την κατευθυνση,επισημη?
γιατι απο τωρα μεχρι το καλοκαιρι,ειναι πολυ λιγος χρονος εκτιμω,για να διοργανωθει κατι τετοιο.
απτην αλλη,εχει περασει σαν ιδεα εκει που πρεπει,στους αρμοδιους φορεις δλδ,για να γινει μια σφυγμομετρηση της θελησης που υπαρχει για μια τετοια κινηση,μια κοινη πορεια οσον αφορα τους κριτες/αθλητες κ ολα τα διαδικαστικα?
εστω κ για εναν αγωνα?

γιατι αν ψηφιζουμε μονο μεσα απτο φορουμ,δεν βλεπω κ πολλυ νοημα σε κατι τετοιο..
νταξ συμφωνουμε 200 ατομα,κ μετα τι??

ετσι,θα γινει ο αγωνας δλδ?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> να κανω μια ερωτηση?
> 
> ολο το concept,χαριτωμενο ακουγεται,αλλα απο πρακτικης πλευρας,περαν της συμφωνιας (στα λογια,μονο μεχρι τωρα) απο οσους συμφωνουν(η διαφωνουν),υπαρχει καμια κινηση προς αυτη την κατευθυνση,επισημη?
> γιατι απο τωρα μεχρι το καλοκαιρι,ειναι πολυ λιγος χρονος εκτιμω,για να διοργανωθει κατι τετοιο.
> απτην αλλη,εχει περασει σαν ιδεα εκει που πρεπει,στους αρμοδιους φορεις δλδ,για να γινει μια σφυγμομετρηση της θελησης που υπαρχει για μια τετοια κινηση,μια κοινη πορεια οσον αφορα τους κριτες/αθλητες κ ολα τα διαδικαστικα?
> εστω κ για εναν αγωνα?
> 
> γιατι αν ψηφιζουμε μονο μεσα απτο φορουμ,δεν βλεπω κ πολλυ νοημα σε κατι τετοιο..
> νταξ συμφωνουμε 200 ατομα,κ μετα τι??
> ...


Η μητερα μου παντα μας ρωτουσε πρωτα τι θελουμε να φαμε και μετα μαγειρευε ! 

Υπομονη....βημα βημα.

----------


## NASSER

> *Ποιοι ανθρωποι εχουν κάνει παρόμοιες κινήσεις επίσημα και ανεπήσημα και δεν υπήρξε ανταπόκριση εδω και αρκετά χρονια πριν αλλά και πολύ προσφατα??? (ΠΟΛΥ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΞΕ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗ)*





> giannis64 η αναζήτη ενός και μόνου αγώνα για Mr Hellas δεν έχει να κάνει με ομοσπονδίες ή συνδέσμους. Κακώς σκεφτονται μερικοι την ύπαρξει πολλών ομοσπονδιών ή συνδεσμων. Νομικά το αθλημα κατοχειρώθηκε μόνο απο την ΕΟΣΔ. Επομένως αν είναι να μιλάμε για νομικές έννοιες, τα δικαιούται μονο η ΕΟΣΔ και κανένας άλλος.
> Καλή πρόταση και σκέψη ειναι αυτή του Στέλιου και αν πραγματοποιηθεί, πίστεψε με υπάρχουν αξιόλογει ανθρωποι να κρίνουν εναν τετοιο αγώνα και να είναι σεβαστή η κριτική τους απο όλους. *Είναι και αυτά τα ''σεβαστα'' πρόσωπα που προανέφερα* 
> Σκοπός ειναι να προσπεραστούν οι οποιες διαφωνιες υπάρχουν και πρώτοι οι αθλητές να ανταποκριθούν σε ενα τέτοιο κάλεσμα. Ο Στέλιος έκανε μια πρόταση και πρότεινε ενα ουδέτερο μέρος. Στην υλοποίηση αυτου του σκοπού δεν θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσει και να παλέψει μόνος του.





> *δεν διαφωνώ σε τίποτα απολα αυτά. όλοι οι ρομαντικοί του χώρου θα το εύχονταν αυτό να γίνει. και σίγουρα υπάρχουν αξιόλογοι άνθρωποι να πάρουν την θέση του κριτή. 
> είδες? ήδη έκανες εσύ μια μικρή αναφορά καλοπροαίρετη στην ΕΟΣΔ..*





> το ζητούμενο είναι και αυτό είναι ενότητα αν φυσικα βρεθεί λύση ,όπως λέει και ο αγαπητός και* φίλος σπύρος μπουρνάζος* να υπήρχε μία ομοσπονδία υπο την αιγίδα μιας παγκόσμιας και να έχει μεγαλύτερο κύρος και αξία ενας τίτλος και ούτε ο καλός αθλητής που αξίζει να μείνει σε επίπεδο χώρας , αλλα να παίξει και σε διεθνείς αγώνες


Γιάννη άλλο είπα και άλλα κατάλαβες!!! Τα σεβαστά πρόσωπα είναι ο κύριος Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος!!! Αυτόν δεν τον άκουσαν, αλλά όλοι τον θέλουν για μπαλαντέρ στο πλευρό τους... Οι προτάσεις του ήταν για να κατοχυρώσει την αξία των αθλητών από όλες τις πλευρές. 

Και εφόσον θέσαμε και άλλα θέματα, για φανταστείτε να γίνει μια συλλογική προσπάθεια και να οριστεί ο *"GREEK KING"* και αυτός μας πει ''ωραία, τώρα θέλω να πάω στο Olympia'' Tι θα του απαντήσουμε? Περίμενε να σε κάνουμε Κινέζο γιατί έχουμε στη Κίνα μια άκρη? Ή θα χτυπήσουμε την πόρτα της ΕΟΣΔ και θα τους πούμε έχουμε έναν αθλητή που πρέπει να γίνει επαγγελματίας? Θα έχει δίκιο να μας αρνηθεί έπειτα απο την ιστορία που έχει καταγραφεί ... Πρίν τα γνωριζαν λίγοι. Σημερα τα γνωρίζουμε όλοι.

Εγώ λέω ΝΑΙ σε έναν αγώνα που θα συμμετάσχουν οι περισσότεροι αθλητές (μου προσφέρει θέαμα), αλλά και οι αθλητές θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουν το δικό τους συμφέρον, αν θέλουν να ονομάζονται ''αθλητες'' (αναγνώριση απο όλους) και να κοιτάνε το μέλλον αισιόδοξα.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Μαλλον δεν καταλαβατε το σκεπτικο του Αγωνα .

Εδω μιλαμε για *ΕΝΑΝ* νικητη  καθε χρονο απο ολες τις Ομοσπονδιες και εξω ας κανει ο καθε ενας του κεφαλιου του δεν θα τον κατηγορησουμε κιολας που πεινασε και διψασε !

Νασσερ ξερεις πολλους εδω στην Ελλαδα που θελουν να πανε η να γινουν OLYMPIA?

Εδω δεν υπαρχουν ουτε τα μεσα ουτε οι γνωσεις ουτε οι διασυνδεσεις και πλεον ουτε το *ΧΡΗΜΑ*!

Πιο πιθανο βλεπω να αρχησουν να εγκαταλειπουν καποια μεγαλα ονοματα παρα να συνεχηζουν.....

Eναν ειχε η χωρα μας  και αντι να τον βοηθησουμε τον αλλαξοπιστησαμε τον καναμε *ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΟ*! :08. Turtle:  τι λεμε τωρα.....

----------


## NASSER

> Νασσερ ξερεις πολλους εδω στην Ελλαδα που θελουν να πανε η να γινουν OLYMPIA?
> 
> Εδω δεν υπαρχουν ουτε τα μεσα ουτε οι γνωσεις ουτε οι διασυνδεσεις και πλεον ουτε το *ΧΡΗΜΑ*!


Στέλιο το έκφρασα όπως το έχουν στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού τους αν όχι όλοι οι νέοι αθλητές, οι περισσότεροι! Το επίπεδο ανεβαίνει συνεχώς και στην Ελλάδα και αν υπαρχει η θέληση όλα βρίσκονται. Σίγουρα πολύ δυσκολα όπως εχει η κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα (εμπορευτήκαμε τον πολιτισμό μας, στο ββ θα κολλούσαμε?) αλλά σε καμιά 25 χρόνια ίσως κάτι αλλάξει  :01. Mr. Green:  Ας λένε τουλάχιστον ότι το 2010-2011 έγιναν πάλι κάποιες προσπάθειες.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στέλιο το έκφρασα όπως το έχουν στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού τους αν όχι όλοι οι νέοι αθλητές, οι περισσότεροι! Το επίπεδο ανεβαίνει συνεχώς και στην Ελλάδα και αν υπαρχει η θέληση όλα βρίσκονται. Σίγουρα πολύ δυσκολα όπως εχει η κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα (εμπορευτήκαμε τον πολιτισμό μας, στο ββ θα κολλούσαμε?) αλλά σε καμιά 25 χρόνια ίσως κάτι αλλάξει  Ας λένε τουλάχιστον ότι το 2010-2011 έγιναν πάλι κάποιες προσπάθειες.


Ναι αλλα να  μην ξεχασουμε τι επαθε και αλλαξοπιστησε ο *ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΟΣ* ! 

Να θυμασε αυτο που ειπα : *ΠΛΕΟΝ* πιο ευκολα θα εγκαταλειπουν (λογο συνθηκων) παρα θα συνεχηζουν καποια μεγαλα ονοματα !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια :
> 
> 1) Φετος δεν εγινε αγωνας ακομα και στη Λαρισα επαιξαν 1 φορα οσο για το open καμια σχεση. Τωρα για το "μετα τι εγινε" που εγραψες σωστα ο καθενας στο θρανιο του απλα μονο *ΕΝΑΣ* θα καθετε στο πρωτο ! Και στο κατω κατω δεν μπορουμε να βγαζουμε 2 αθλητες στη 1η θεση η ενας 1ος και ολοι οι αλλοι 2η (το ειδαμε και αυτο).
> 
> 2)Για την εξελιξη που λες στο εξωτερικο δεν μας αφορα καθως ολοι ανηκουν καπου αλλου.Tο εσωτερικο κοιταμε να συμαζεψουμε το σπιτι μας!
> 
> 3)Στελνω καινουργια τσαπα για το νερο στο αυλακι  και το θεωρω λιγο να λες οτι λεω μαμακιες.....
> 
> 4)Αυτο που ειπε ο κ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΣ δεν γινετε! Πολλα τα "εργοστασια" παγκοσμιος εξω....
> ...



ρε στέλιο αν είναι με την δεύτερη να την παίρνεις γραμμή δεν κάνουμε τίποτε θα φάμε τα δάχτυλα στα πληκτρολόγια.

αυτό για τούς χαμένους δεν τό πιασες γίνετε ένας αγώνας και βγαίνει κάποιος 3ος , μετα πάει στο εξωτερικό σε άλλη ομοσπονδία και βγαίνει πρώτος και όχι για μια οποιαδήποτε αλλα πχ όπως είχε γίνει με την ψευτοναββα και μέσα σ αυτούς είχε πάει και ο στρατής ο αργυράκης , αλλα ο στράτος δεν το έκανε επειδή ήταν χαμένος αλλα επειδή δεν ήξερε και πίστεψε πως κάτι καλό και καινούριο δημιουργήθηκε με σκοπό να ανέβει επίπεδο το ββ και όταν πήγε κατάλαβε τι παίζετε , μετα κατέβηκε και στο κανονικό παγκόσμιο της ναββα και είδε την διαφορα .

αυτα παντού γίνονται και σε άλλα αθλήματα μόνο που εκεί αυτοί που δεν προκρίνονται απο τα επίσημα πανελλήνια πάνε σε διασυλλογικα στο εξωτερικο  με άλλους επιλαχόντες και παίρνουν κάποιο τίτλο .

εσυ όπως τα λές η δεν διαβάζεις αυτα που γράφω , η τα διαβάζεις και δεν καταλαβαίνεις το νόημα , η απλα διαστρεβλώνεις το νόημα διαμετρικά αντίθετα απο αυτό που λέω .

αυτό κανείς δεν είπε πως δεν είναι καλό , δηλαδή να γίνετε ένας αγώνας μρ ελλάς , αλλα και στο εξωτερικό που είναι πιο εξελιγμένο το ββ ειδικα σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο , γίνονται ένα σωρό γκράν πρί πχ ισπανία , ιταλία , γερμανία , αυστραλία , αμερική σε διάφορες πόλεις και τούς τίτλους πολλες φορές τούς εναλλάσονται οι αθλητες , αυτο δεν αφαιρεί κάτι απο την αξία κανενός απλα σε εναν αγώνα μπορεί ενας να πετύχει καλύτερη φόρμα σε άλλον ο άλλος .

και γεννάτε το εξής ερώτημα αυτα τα πρωταθλήματα των ομοσπονδιών που βγαίνει ενας γενικός έτσι όπως παρουσιάζονται τα πράματα τι γίνετε χάνουν την αξία τους ?

γιατι εγω τωρα λέω με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό θα βγεί ό άλλος και θα πεί εγω είμαι ο γνήσιος μρ ελλάς γιατι είμαι διαομοσπονδιακός και τι σημαίνει αυτό για μένα τίποτε , γιατι απλα μπορεί αν κάποιος είναι καλός και είναι 2 άτομα στην κατηγορία του και βγεί πρώτος όπως έγινε με τον γιάννη τον τσούνο πρόσφατα που κέρδισε γενικό στην ιφββ , θα πεί κάποιος έλα μωρε στούς τυφλούς ο μονόφθαλμος , δεν είναι έτσι όμως γιατι η κατάσταση που βρισκόταν ακόμη και σε διαομοσπονδιακό να έπαιρνε μέρος πάλι πρώτος θα έβγαινε , κατα μεγάλη πιθανότητα , γιατι ποτε δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος .

και με αυτή την λογικη ποιός ο λόγος να κάνουν οι άλλες ομοσπονδίες πανελλήνια , βέβαια δικό τους θέμα αυτο , αλλα εγω δημιουργω θέμα για προβληματισμό .

οπότε όπως είπα είναι ενα όπεν πανελλήνιο γκραν πρί , που μακάρι να καθιερωθεί να βλέπουμε και πολλους και καλλούς αθλητές , αλλα αν δεν δώ δεν συγκινούμε με τίποτε όλα αυτα τα χρόνια έχω ακούσει διάφορα και έχω πάθει ανοσία και ο τίτλος όπως είπα δεν μου λέει τίποτε είτε λέγετε βασιλιάς είτε αυτοκράτορας η χαλίφης , ενα γκράν πρί είναι όπως είπα σαν αυτα που έγιναν και πολύ σωστα είπες δεν είχαν διάρκεια , όπως και σύ είχες κάνει το κτιστάκης τσάλεντς .

οπότε απλα είναι τα πράματα μακάρι να γίνει να έχει επιτυχία και μετα διάρκεια να επαναληφθεί και στο μέλον και μετα τα λόγια εκ του ασφαλούς όταν γίνει το ταμείο  :08. Toast:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Εχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο Ηλίας.Καταλύουμε έτσι τον όρο Πανελλήνιος Πρωταθλητής σε ένα άθλημα που είναι αναγνωρισμένο.Εχω αναφέρει επανηλειμένα ότι και εγώ θέλω έναν Πρωταθλητή σε κάθε κατηγορία κάθε χρόνο.Νομικά αυτό υπάρχει(είναι οι Πανελληνιονίκες της ΕΟΣΔ).Ουσιαστικά δενυπάρχει. Για να υπάρξει, ο δρόμος είναι γνωστός και όσοι θέλουν πραγματικά να συμβεί αυτό μόνο και μόνο για να συμβεί έχοντας όλη τηναξία που του αναλογεί και του πρέπει(Νομικά και ουσιαστικά) το έχω επίσης πει επανηλειμένα τι πρέπει να κάνουν.Να απευθυνθούνδηλαδή σε ένα σωματείο σωματικής διάπλασης να βγάλουν ένα δελτίο αθλητού να περάσουν από ιατρικές εξετάσεις(για τοκαλό το δικό τους κυρίως) και να έρθουν να αγωνιστούν στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα ωραία και καλά.Η αξία του τίτλου βρίσκεται στην αναγνώριση όχι μόνο από εμάς που ασχολούμαστε με το άθλημα αλλά και στην αναγνώριση από αυτούς που δενασχολούνται όπως είναι το κράτος και πολλοί άλλοι που άμεσα ή έμμεσσα δεν ασχολούνται μεν αλλά είναι αναγκασμένοι να συμμετέχουν εξαιτίας αυτής της αναγνώρισης που έλαβε το 2003.Και αυτ οό είναι καλό γιατί μπορεί κάπιοι να αλλάξουν  στάση απέναντί μας.Ανσυνεχίσουμε να το εγκλωβίζουμε στο δικό μας το συνάφι θα το πάμε πίσω και όχι μπροστά.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Καποια στοιχεια για το* EVENT* :

1)Guest απο το *MR OLYMPIA* :03. Thumb up: 

2)Ο Γενικος Νικητης θα "φυγει" με *ΜΗΧΑΝΗ* ως τροπαιο (προσφορα αντιστοιχου χορηγου)!  :01. Wink:

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

Παιδιά μην κάνουμε όνειρα θερινής νυκτός,αν είναι να κάνετε κάτι προς θεού μην το κάνετε αγώνα,θα υπάρξουν παρεξηγήσεις από όλες της πλευρές. Διοργανώστε κάτι σε στυλ event η happening. 
Ας κάνουμε και μια διοργάνωση γιορτή χωρίς βαθμολογίες και θέσεις για τους αθλητές να βρεθούνε όλοι οι αθλητές μαζί παλιοί και νέοι να δούμε ποζαρίσματα και σώματα επι σκηνής χωρίς να υπάρχει το άγχος της θεσεις. 
Αυτό που λέω είναι και κάτι που δεν έχει γίνει και ξέρουμε ολοι οτι χωρις αγχος και κόντρες μπορούμε να περάσουμε μια υπέροχη βραδιά  και να μήν είναι αδικημένος κανείς,αυτά από εμένα

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Παιδιά μην κάνουμε όνειρα θερινής νυκτός,αν είναι να κάνετε κάτι προς θεού μην το κάνετε αγώνα,θα υπάρξουν παρεξηγήσεις από όλες της πλευρές. Διοργανώστε κάτι σε στυλ event η happening. 
> Ας κάνουμε και μια διοργάνωση γιορτή χωρίς βαθμολογίες και θέσεις για τους αθλητές να βρεθούνε όλοι οι αθλητές μαζί παλιοί και νέοι να δούμε ποζαρίσματα και σώματα επι σκηνής χωρίς να υπάρχει το άγχος της θεσεις. 
> Αυτό που λέω είναι και κάτι που δεν έχει γίνει και ξέρουμε ολοι οτι χωρις αγχος και κόντρες μπορούμε να περάσουμε μια υπέροχη βραδιά  και να μήν είναι αδικημένος κανείς,αυτά από εμένα


Αυτο ΦΑΝΗ που περιγραφεις θα το κανουν οι Guest απο το OLYMPIA  :03. Thumb up: 

Ολα θα πανε καλα  μην ανυσηχεις ! :01. Wink:

----------


## gym86

Σορρυ που το λεω αλλα για να υπαρξη μεγαλυτερη συμμετοχη σε αγωνες και να φερουμε καινουργια ατομα στον χωρο θα πρεπει πρωτα να κοιταξεται την σωστη διαφημισει του αθληματος και τα κινητρα που θα δωσεται στους αθλητες οποια και αν ειναι αυτα.Δεν μπορει οτι μαμακια αθλημα υπαρχει να διαφημιζεται στην τηλεοραση,και το ββ να διαφημιζεται μονο απο φορουμ...Δεν μπορει να μπαινω στο  γυμναστηριο και οταν μιλαω για ββ και αγωνες να μου λενε την λεξει(ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ...!!!) αυτο νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ αρνητικο και ο κοσμος δεν ξερει τιποτα μα τιποτα για ββ το μονο που ξερουν ειναι να φοβουνται ολοι και ειδικα τα νεα παιδια να ξεκινησουν ββ, επειδη υπαρχει παραπληροφορησει...κατα τη γνωμη μου καλυτερα να κοιταξουμε πως θα διαφημισετε καλυτερα το αθλημα..δεν μπορει να ειναι ολυμπιακο αθλημα τσιμεντενιες μπαλες με σκουπες στον παγο και το ββ να ειναι απ'εξω...!!!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Σορρυ που το λεω αλλα για να υπαρξη μεγαλυτερη συμμετοχη σε αγωνες και να φερουμε καινουργια ατομα στον χωρο θα πρεπει πρωτα να κοιταξεται την σωστη διαφημισει του αθληματος και τα κινητρα που θα δωσεται στους αθλητες οποια και αν ειναι αυτα.Δεν μπορει οτι μαμακια αθλημα υπαρχει να διαφημιζεται στην τηλεοραση,και το ββ να διαφημιζεται μονο απο φορουμ...Δεν μπορει να μπαινω στο  γυμναστηριο και οταν μιλαω για ββ και αγωνες να μου λενε την λεξει(ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ...!!!) αυτο νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ αρνητικο και ο κοσμος δεν ξερει τιποτα μα τιποτα για ββ το μονο που ξερουν ειναι να φοβουνται ολοι και ειδικα τα νεα παιδια να ξεκινησουν ββ, επειδη υπαρχει παραπληροφορησει...κατα τη γνωμη μου καλυτερα να κοιταξουμε πως θα διαφημισετε καλυτερα το αθλημα..δεν μπορει να ειναι ολυμπιακο αθλημα τσιμεντενιες μπαλες με σκουπες στον παγο και το ββ να ειναι απ'εξω...!!!


Δεν ξερω τι γινετε στην υπολοιπη Ελλαδα αλλα στην ΚΡΗΤΗ ο κοσμος γνωρηζει πολυ καλα το αθλημα και το αναγνωρηζει!

Το δειχνει καθε χρονο με την συμμετοχη αθλητων  και  κοσμου !

*Κινητρα φετινα :*

1) Overall *Μηχανη*

2) Νικητες Κατηγοριων 1ος Δωρα αξιας *300 ευρω * 2ος *200 ευρω* 3ος *100 ευρω*

3) Εξοδα Αθλητων *πληρωμενα*

4) Επαθλα ισαξια της προσπαθειας που εκαναν *ΟΛΟΙ* οι αθλητες

5) *Εισαι 1ος βγαινεις 1ος εισαι 4ος βγαινεις 4ος* 

Εαν υπαρχει κατι αλλο να προτεινετε απλα καντε μια αναφορα !

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εαν υπαρχει κατι αλλο να προτεινετε απλα καντε μια αναφορα !


 
o Nικητης να παρει την ομορφότερη κοπελια του νησιου :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  (Tόσες ομορφες κοπελες εχετε ,δωστε και μια σε εναν ξενο) :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> o Nικητης να παρει την ομορφότερη κοπελια του νησιου (Τόσες ομορφες κοπελες εχετε ,δωστε και μια σε εναν ξενο)


Δυστηχως Κωστα καναμε παρομοια κινηση στο παρελθον αλλα δεν ξεκολανε απο εδω οι γυναικες  :08. Turtle: 

Κατι μπορει να γινει βεβαια εαν ερθει καποιος και γινει μονιμος Κρητικος ! :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Δεν ξερω τι γινετε στην υπολοιπη Ελλαδα αλλα στην ΚΡΗΤΗ ο κοσμος γνωρηζει πολυ καλα το αθλημα και το αναγνωρηζει!
> 
> Το δειχνει καθε χρονο με την συμμετοχη αθλητων  και  κοσμου !
> 
> *Κινητρα φετινα :*
> 
> 1) Overall *Μηχανη*
> 
> 2) Νικητες Κατηγοριων 1ος Δωρα αξιας *300 ευρω * 2ος *200 ευρω* 3ος *100 ευρω*
> ...


Tα ιδια ισχιουν και για τις κατηγοριες γυναικων (παραληψη) !  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## -beba-

> o Nικητης να παρει την ομορφότερη κοπελια του νησιου (Tόσες ομορφες κοπελες εχετε ,δωστε και μια σε εναν ξενο)





> Tα ιδια ισχιουν και για τις κατηγοριες γυναικων (παραληψη) !


Δηλαδή η νικήτρια θα πάρει τον ωραιότερο Κρητικό ως έπαθλό, αφού ο νικητής αντίστοιχα θα πάρει την ωραιότερη Κρητικίά? Σωστά κατάλαβα? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Δηλαδή η νικήτρια θα πάρει τον ωραιότερο Κρητικό ως έπαθλό, αφού ο νικητής αντίστοιχα θα πάρει την ωραιότερη Κρητικίά? Σωστά κατάλαβα?


Δυστηχως beba και οι 2 (αντρας - γυναικα) εγιναν ζευγαρι ! :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## -beba-

> Δυστηχως beba και οι 2 (αντρας - γυναικα) εγιναν ζευγαρι !


Δεν πειράζει..............next time..............

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Δεν πειράζει..............next time..............


next life maybe ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## -beba-

> next life maybe !


Θα σου λεγα τώρα..................αλλά σε σέβομαι παππούλη.............. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Θα σου λεγα τώρα..................αλλά σε σέβομαι παππούλη..............


Αν ερθεις στο Event κρατα μου ενα μπαστουνι !  :08. Turtle: 

Θα το χρειαστω πανω στη σκηνη σαν εκφωνητης ! :01. Razz:

----------


## -beba-

> Αν ερθεις στο Event κρατα μου ενα μπαστουνι ! 
> 
> Θα το χρειαστω πανω στη σκηνη σαν εκφωνητης !


ΟΚ και μπαστούνι και μαγκούρα αν χρειαστεί.................... :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Tα ιδια ισχιουν και για τις κατηγοριες γυναικων (παραληψη) !


 Ευχομαι μονο να μην βγουν πρωτοι σε ολες τις κατηγοριες αθλητες απο την Κρητη.Κατα τα αλλα ειναι μια πολυ καλη κινηση απο την μερια σου Στελιο.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ευχομαι μονο να μην βγουν πρωτοι σε ολες τις κατηγοριες αθλητες απο την Κρητη.Κατα τα αλλα ειναι μια πολυ καλη κινηση απο την μερια σου Στελιο.


Το κλειδί της επιτυχίας είναι να επικεντρώσουμε τη συνείδησή μας σε αυτά που θέλουμε, όχι σε αυτά που φοβόμαστε. :03. Thumb up: 

Το να περιμένεις να σου φερθεί ο κόσμος δίκαια επειδή είσαι καλός άθλητης, είναι σαν να περιμένεις να μη σου επιτεθεί ο ταύρος επειδή είναι χορτοφάγος. Υποσχομε οπως ολες τις διωργανωσεις μου (ρωτα παλιες συμμετοχες αθλητων) οτι ο ταυρος θα ειναι δεμενος!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Στέλιο μιλάς σαν ο αγώνας να έχει ήδη αποφασιστεί. Τελικά θα τον κάνεις όπως είπες με το όνομα Greek King, ή απλά αναφέρεις τις προθέσεις σου για το ενδεχόμενο του αγώνα;




> Tα ιδια ισχιουν και για τις κατηγοριες γυναικων (παραληψη) !


Ποιές κατηγορίες γυναικών θα γίνουν; και με ποιά κριτήρια θα υπάρξει Overall;
Και όταν μιλάμε για μηχανή, για τί μηχανή μιλάμε;

ΜΒ

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Το κλειδί της επιτυχίας είναι να επικεντρώσουμε τη συνείδησή μας σε αυτά που θέλουμε, όχι σε αυτά που φοβόμαστε.
> 
> Το να περιμένεις να σου φερθεί ο κόσμος δίκαια επειδή είσαι καλός άθλητης, είναι σαν να περιμένεις να μη σου επιτεθεί ο ταύρος επειδή είναι χορτοφάγος. Υποσχομε οπως ολες τις διωργανωσεις μου (ρωτα παλιες συμμετοχες αθλητων) οτι ο ταυρος θα ειναι δεμενος!


 Σωστα ειναι ολα αυτα που λες ομως αν θελεις να σου μιλησω προσωπικα οταν κατεβαινω σε αγωνες δεν φοβαμαι τιποτα και κανεναν.Μονο τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο.Αν καποιος αξιζει να με κερδισει δεν θα εχω κανενα προβλημα να το παραδεχτω.Ομως επειδη εχω παθει εχω μαθει.(ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ MR.ΟΔΥΣΕΙΑ 2006)Μακαρι να ειναι ετσι φιλε Στελιο γιατι ξερω πως οταν γινονται αγωνες στην Κρητη το αποτελεσμα ειναι παντα ιδιο :01. Sad: .Βεβαια δεν ξερω αν ειχες σχεση εσυ αλλες χρονιες.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Στέλιο μιλάς σαν ο αγώνας να έχει ήδη αποφασιστεί. Τελικά θα τον κάνεις όπως είπες με το όνομα Greek King, ή απλά αναφέρεις τις προθέσεις σου για το ενδεχόμενο του αγώνα;
> 
> ΜΒ


Επίσης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν εχει ανακοινωθει επίσημα η ημερομηνια γιατι καπου πήρε το ματι μου για 15 Μαιου ως Ktistakis Challenge...Ισχυει;

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> Δυστηχως Κωστα καναμε παρομοια κινηση στο παρελθον αλλα δεν ξεκολανε απο εδω οι γυναικες 
> 
> Κατι μπορει να γινει βεβαια εαν ερθει καποιος και γινει μονιμος Κρητικος !


 
KAI EAN EINAI KPHTIKOS EKSOTERIKOY????????? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Σωστα ειναι ολα αυτα που λες ομως αν θελεις να σου μιλησω προσωπικα οταν κατεβαινω σε αγωνες δεν φοβαμαι τιποτα και κανεναν.Μονο τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο.Αν καποιος αξιζει να με κερδισει δεν θα εχω κανενα προβλημα να το παραδεχτω.Ομως επειδη εχω παθει εχω μαθει.(ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ MR.ΟΔΥΣΕΙΑ 2006)Μακαρι να ειναι ετσι φιλε Στελιο γιατι ξερω πως οταν γινονται αγωνες στην Κρητη το αποτελεσμα ειναι παντα ιδιο.Βεβαια δεν ξερω αν ειχες σχεση εσυ αλλες χρονιες.


Aν δεν "παθεις" δεν μαθαινεις και πολλες φορες συνεχηζεις να "παθαινεις" ενω ξερεις οτι θα τα φας τα μουτρα σου επειδη θελεις να ανηκεις καπου !

Δεν ξερω τι ξερεις για τα αποτελεσματα στη ΚΡΗΤΗ η τι σου εχουν μεταφερει ! :02. Confused2: 

Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι κανεις αθλητης στις διοργανωσεις μου δεν ειπε το παραμικρο και προκαλω τον οποιοδηποτε αθλητη απο αυτους να το πει δημοσια ακομα και τωρα. :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Επίσης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν εχει ανακοινωθει επίσημα η ημερομηνια γιατι καπου πήρε το ματι μου για 15 Μαιου ως Ktistakis Challenge...Ισχυει;


Το *"KTISTAKIS CHALLENGE"* Kωστα γινετε καθε 4 χρονια αρα μετραμε μεχρι το *2014* για το επομενο.

*GREEK KING* το φετινο με ενσωματομενο το *MR** ΚΡΗΤΗ* για τους ντοπιους !

*15 ΜΑΙΟΥ* Κινηματογραφος *ΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ* Ηρακλειο ΚΡΗΤΗΣ!

----------


## Polyneikos

Αρα εχει κλειδωθει το ονομα,το μερος και η ημερομηνια απ΄ότι μας ενημερωνεις Στελιο.
Το Μρ Κρητη θα είναι ξεχωριστος αγωνας από το Greek King ή ενας ξεχωριστος τίτλος που θα παρει καποιος αθλητης από την Κρήτη;

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Αρα εχει κλειδωθει το ονομα,το μερος και η ημερομηνια απ΄ότι μας ενημερωνεις Στελιο.
> Το Μρ Κρητη θα είναι ξεχωριστος αγωνας από το Greek King ή ενας ξεχωριστος τίτλος που θα παρει καποιος αθλητης από την Κρήτη;


Στο *ΜR ΚΡΗΤΗ* (Γενικος Τιτλος) εχουν δικαιωμα ο πρωτος Κρητικος καθε κατηγοριας.

Στο *GREEK KING* εχουν δικαιωμα μονο οι *ΠΡΩΤΟΙ* καθε κατηγοριας (ανεξαρτητου καταγωγης) αρκη να ειναι Ελληνας υπηκοος!

Θα υπαρξη και *Κατηγορια Αλλοδαπων*.

Η ημερομηνια οριστηκε εκτος απροοπτου (Στην Ελλαδα ζουμε) στις *15 Μαιου* ωστε να συμμετασχουν οσοι αθλητες επιθυμουν να "δοκιμασουν" και να τεσταρουν την κατασταση τους πριν τις επισημες συμμετοχες τους στις *Ομοσπονδιες* που ανηκουν.

Το θεωρω καλη ευκαιρια (σκεπτομενος σαν αγωνιζομενος) εφοσον ειναι *πληρωμενα* ολα τα εξοδα τους!

----------


## korasanis

> Σωστα ειναι ολα αυτα που λες ομως αν θελεις να σου μιλησω προσωπικα οταν κατεβαινω σε αγωνες δεν φοβαμαι τιποτα και κανεναν.Μονο τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο.Αν καποιος αξιζει να με κερδισει δεν θα εχω κανενα προβλημα να το παραδεχτω.Ομως επειδη εχω παθει εχω μαθει.(ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ MR.ΟΔΥΣΕΙΑ 2006)Μακαρι να ειναι ετσι φιλε Στελιο γιατι ξερω πως οταν γινονται αγωνες στην Κρητη το αποτελεσμα ειναι παντα ιδιο.Βεβαια δεν ξερω αν ειχες σχεση εσυ αλλες χρονιες.


Για σου φιλε Ακη .Δεν ξερω τι ενοεις με το "κερκυρα ΜR οδυσεια 2006"Ελπιζω οχι αυτο που καταλαβα.Οσο για τα αποτελεσματα στην Κρητη ειναι μακραν τα πιο δικαια απο ολους τους αγωνες που εχω παρακολουθησει η σημμετασχει τα τελευταια δεκα χρονια  και φυσικα μεσα ειναι  και οι  δυο τελευταιες μου σημετοχες 2007-2009 που ελαβε την δευτρη θεση γιατι το αξιζα .(υπαρχουν φυσικα και μερικες εξεραισεις mr Κρητη 2003).Με η χωρις διοργανωτη τον Στελιο.Αυτα που εχω δει σε αγωνες στην Αθηνα στη Πατρα αλλα και στην Κερκυρα ειναι απεριγραπτα!!

----------


## pepeismenos karga

να ρωτησω και εγω κατι....τι κατηγοριες θα εχει το greek king??

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> να ρωτησω και εγω κατι....τι κατηγοριες θα εχει το greek king??


Λογο του οτι ο Αγωνας διεξαγεται νωρις φετος και σεβομενοι το Συνταγμα και τους Νομους του κρατους οι κατηγοριες θα ειναι βαση της  NABBA-WFF.

Kαι εξηγω : δεν μπορουμε να ζητησουμε στις κατηγοριες FITNESS οι αθλητες να ειναι 1-2 κιλα πανω κατω απο το υψος τους (η δεν ξερω και εγω τι αλλο υπαρχει) 3-4 εβδομαδες πριν το τελικο φινιρησμα τους.

Οι κατηγοριες ΒΒ βαση υψους και ηλικιας αν και διαφωνησα στην αρχη καθοτι μην ξεχναμε πριν την "νομοθετικη αναγνωρηση" ολες οι Ομοσπονδιες ηταν βαση κιλων!

Περι "νομοθεσιας": Oι νομοι ειναι σαν την οχια....δαγκωνει τους ξυπολητους (φτωχους = εδω αθλητες) !

----------


## Tsounakis

> Λογο του οτι ο Αγωνας διεξαγεται νωρις φετος και σεβομενοι το Συνταγμα και τους Νομους του κρατους οι κατηγοριες θα ειναι βαση της  NABBA-WFF.
> 
> Kαι εξηγω : δεν μπορουμε να ζητησουμε στις κατηγοριες FITNESS οι αθλητες να ειναι 1-2 κιλα πανω κατω απο το υψος τους (η δεν ξερω και εγω τι αλλο υπαρχει) 3-4 εβδομαδες πριν το τελικο φινιρησμα τους.
> 
> Οι κατηγοριες ΒΒ βαση υψους και ηλικιας αν και διαφωνησα στην αρχη καθοτι μην ξεχναμε πριν την "νομοθετικη αναγνωρηση" ολες οι Ομοσπονδιες ηταν βαση κιλων!
> 
> Περι "νομοθεσιας": Oι νομοι ειναι σαν την οχια....δαγκωνει τους ξυπολητους (φτωχους = εδω αθλητες) !


Γεια  σου  φιλε  Στελιο  ... καλη  ειναι  η  προσπαθεια  που  κανεις  !  εναν  συνομοσπονδιακο  αγωνα  ! 
Αλλα  ρε  αγορι  μου  ....  με  ολη  την  εκτιμηση  προς  το  προσωπο  σου  ....τελικα  κατεληξε  ενας  αγωνας  της  nabba-wff  ! 
Γιατι  οταν  κανεις  εναν  τετοιο  αγωνα  οριζεις  εσυ και  τα  κριτηρια .....  και  δεν  λες  οτι  θα  εχει  τα  κριτηρια  μιας  ομοσπονδιας  !

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Γεια  σου  φιλε  Στελιο  ... καλη  ειναι  η  προσπαθεια  που  κανεις  !  εναν  συνομοσπονδιακο  αγωνα  ! 
> Αλλα  ρε  αγορι  μου  ....  με  ολη  την  εκτιμηση  προς  το  προσωπο  σου  ....τελικα  κατεληξε  ενας  αγωνας  της  nabba-wff  ! 
> Γιατι  οταν  κανεις  εναν  τετοιο  αγωνα  οριζεις  εσυ και  τα  κριτηρια .....  και  δεν  λες  οτι  θα  εχει  τα  κριτηρια  μιας  ομοσπονδιας  !


Γεια σου Νικο. :02. Welcome: 

Μαλλον δεν διαβασες* ΚΑΛΑ* τι εγραψα στο προηγουμενο μνμ!  *ΞΑΝΑΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ* ! :01. Unsure: 

*ΔΕΝ* γινετε υπο την αιγιδα καμιας Ομοσπονδιας αρα ουτε και με τους κανονησμους της ! :03. Thumb up: 

Με υψος δεν ειναι οι κατηγοριες ΒΒ στη WABBA ?

Θα *ΠΡΟΛΑΒΟΥΝ* οι αθλητες Fitness της WABBA να ειναι ετοιμοι πριν τον επισημο σας ?

Γιατι να τους "καψω" *ΕΓΩ* απο τοσο νωρις ?

----------


## Tsounakis

> Γεια σου Νικο.
> 
> Μαλλον δεν διαβασες* ΚΑΛΑ* τι εγραψα στο προηγουμενο μνμ!  *ΞΑΝΑΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ* !
> 
> *ΔΕΝ* γινετε υπο την αιγιδα καμιας Ομοσπονδιας αρα ουτε και με τους κανονησμους της !
> 
> Με υψος δεν ειναι οι κατηγοριες ΒΒ στη WABBA ?
> 
> Θα *ΠΡΟΛΑΒΟΥΝ* οι αθλητες Fitness της WABBA να ειναι ετοιμοι πριν τον επισημο σας ?
> ...


καλο ειναι  να μιλησουμε  !

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> καλο ειναι  να μιλησουμε  !


Ενα μεγαλο ευχαρηστω δημοσιως στο κ. ΤΣΟΥΝΑΚΗ καθοτι ο *ΠΡΩΤΟΣ* απο καποια Ομοσπονδια που ενδιαφερεται να συζητησει μαζι μας!  :03. Thumb up: 

Νικο οποτε θελεις μπορεις να παρεις τηλ. :01. Wink: 

Να ευχαρηστησω και τους αθλητες απο WABBA - NABBA-WFF - IFBB (δεν ξερω τι γινετε με την NAC ακομα) για το ενδιαφερον τους και τις πρωτες κρατησεις εισητηριων που καναμε!  :02. Welcome: 

Γινετε αυτο που περιμεναμε :* ΕΝΩΜΕΝΟΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ* !

----------


## Tsounakis

> Ενα μεγαλο ευχαρηστω δημοσιως στο κ. ΤΣΟΥΝΑΚΗ καθοτι ο *ΠΡΩΤΟΣ* απο καποια Ομοσπονδια που ενδιαφερεται να συζητησει μαζι μας! 
> 
> Νικο οποτε θελεις μπορεις να παρεις τηλ.
> 
> Να ευχαρηστησω και τους αθλητες απο WABBA - NABBA-WFF - IFBB (δεν ξερω τι γινετε με την NAC ακομα) για το ενδιαφερον τους και τις πρωτες κρατησεις εισητηριων που καναμε! 
> 
> Γινετε αυτο που περιμεναμε :* ΕΝΩΜΕΝΟΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ* !


Στελιο  μου  μην  βιαζεσαι ! σου  ειπα  καλο  ειναι  να  μιλησουμε ....... οσο  για  το  ΕΝΩΜΕΝΟΙ  ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ  αυτο  ειναι  το  ονειρο  ολων  μας !

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο  μου  μην  βιαζεσαι ! σου  ειπα  καλο  ειναι  να  μιλησουμε ....... οσο  για  το  ΕΝΩΜΕΝΟΙ  ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ  αυτο  ειναι  το  ονειρο  ολων  μας !


Απλα σε ευχαρηστησα για το "καλο ειναι να μιλησουμε" δεν ετρεξα για κατι αλλο.

Περιμενουμε λοιπον να επικοινωνησετε μαζι μας!

Παρτε οσο χρονο θελετε μεχρι και την ημερα του Event.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Aν δεν "παθεις" δεν μαθαινεις και πολλες φορες συνεχηζεις να "παθαινεις" ενω ξερεις οτι θα τα φας τα μουτρα σου επειδη θελεις να ανηκεις καπου !
> 
> Δεν ξερω τι ξερεις για τα αποτελεσματα στη ΚΡΗΤΗ η τι σου εχουν μεταφερει !
> 
> Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι κανεις αθλητης στις διοργανωσεις μου δεν ειπε το παραμικρο και προκαλω τον οποιοδηποτε αθλητη απο αυτους να το πει δημοσια ακομα και τωρα.


 Δεν εχω λογο να μην σε πιστεψω Στελιο μου.Σχετικα με το που το που θελει να ανηκει ο καθενας ειναι αλλο θεμα.Εγω παντως απο τοτε που ξεκινησα αγωνιστηκα ολες τις φορες κατεβαινα στην WABBA και πουθενα αλλου.Εκει θα συνεχισω να κατεβαινω χωρις να εχω καποιο προβλημα με ολες τις αλλες ομοσπονδιες :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το θέμα με τις κατηγορίες δεν νομίζω να αποτελεί πρόβλημα σε ένα αγώνα , εγω προσωπικα έχω παίξει και με κιλά και με ύψος και ξέρω , με κιλά πάντα έπαιζα στην βαρια και με ύψος πάντα στην ψηλή .

δεν είναι δηλαδή κάτι που να τρομάζει τούς αθλητές και έχουμε παραδείγματα αθλητών με λιγότερο βάρος να κερδίζουν ογκοδέστερους με περισσότερα κιλα , έτσι κι αλλιώς το άθλημά μας κρίνετε με το μάτι και όχι με το καντάρι η με την μεζούρα .
σημασία έχει ο αθλητής να έχει πετύχει το καλύτερο δυνατό φινίρισμα όταν θα σταθεί στην σκηνή 

αυτα έχουν τα πλεονεκτήματα και τα μειονεκτήματά τους 

το μειονέκτημα και αντίθετα πλεονέκτημα στις κατηγορίες με ύψος είναι όταν 2 αθλητές σε κατηγορία ύψους ο ένας είναι ελαφρύτερος απο τον άλλο 

και σε κατηγορία με κιλά είναι όταν 2 αθλητές με ίδιο βάρος ο ένας είναι ψηλός εκεί ο κοντός υπερισχύει γιατι φαίνετε πιο ογκώδης και στρογγυλός.

παρ όλα αυτα πάντως το καλούπι η γράμμωση και συμμετρία μιας και μιλάμε για ββ υπερησχύει και αντιστρέφονται αυτα τα δεδομένα

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Για σου φιλε Ακη .Δεν ξερω τι ενοεις με το "κερκυρα ΜR οδυσεια 2006"Ελπιζω οχι αυτο που καταλαβα.Οσο για τα αποτελεσματα στην Κρητη ειναι μακραν τα πιο δικαια απο ολους τους αγωνες που εχω παρακολουθησει η σημμετασχει τα τελευταια δεκα χρονια και φυσικα μεσα ειναι και οι δυο τελευταιες μου σημετοχες 2007-2009 που ελαβε την δευτρη θεση γιατι το αξιζα .(υπαρχουν φυσικα και μερικες εξεραισεις mr Κρητη 2003).Με η χωρις διοργανωτη τον Στελιο.Αυτα που εχω δει σε αγωνες στην Αθηνα στη Πατρα αλλα και στην Κερκυρα ειναι απεριγραπτα!!


 Γεια σου φιλε Σταυρο!Δεν ξερω τι καταλαβες ομως οπως ειπα στον Στελιο και παραπανω που μιλησα προσωπικα για εμενα δεν φοβαμαι να παραδεχτω αν καποιος ειναι καλυτερος απο εμενα,οπως στην Πατρα το 2003 στον πρωτο μου αγωνα.Ομως το 2006 δεν ησουν καλυτερος αλλα κερδισες(λογω ποζαρισματος).Η δικαιωση για μενα βεβαια ηρθε 1 εβδομαδα μετα στο παγκοσμιο πρωταθλημα που πηρα την 5 θεση ενω εσυ ησουν εκτος 6αδας.Φιλικα Βουλγαρελης.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Καπου εδω θα καταληξουμε για το επαθλο του *OVERALL*......

----------


## traffic

KTM sx 125???  :02. Love:   :01. Smile Wide:  
(sorry gia to off)

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> Καπου εδω θα καταληξουμε για το επαθλο του *OVERALL*......


KAI H HARLEY POU MOY ETAKSES????? :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*KTM 250 !*  :03. Thumb up: 

DIO η Χαρλεη ειναι εκθεσιακη και βρισκετε στο σαλονι μου οποτε κατεβεις δικια σου ! :01. Razz: 

Μπορεις να διαλεξεις απο το "στολο" μου (δευτερη φωτο) ενα κομματι της αρεσκιας σου!  :08. Turtle: 

Kαι μην πεις τιποτα στο κουμπαρο :01. ROFL:

----------


## pan0z

Δικο σου το RSV4 ?  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Κατ αρχάς έχω μία και μόνη αντίρρηση.
 Δεν μπορεί κανένα γεγονός να αυτοαποκαλείται Συνομοσπονδιακό όταν δεν υπάρχει καμία μα καμία συννενόηση με καμία Ομοσπονδία καμία Ενωση και κανένα Σωματείο(Κε Τσουνάκη -δεν έχουμε μιλήσει ποτέ αλλά θα ήθελα-έχετε δίκιο σε αυτά που λέτε).
Κατά τα άλλα ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει σεβόμενος τους νόμους και το Σύνταγμα.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ "GREEK KING 2011" :*

*FITNESS ΑΝΔΡΩΝ - ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ:*
1)Fitness
2)Performance
3)Athletic
4)Super Body
5)Extreme Body
6)Master 40+
7)Ζευγαριων
8 )Junior (Συμμετοχη στη κατηγορια που ανηκουν με ξεχωριστη απονομη)

*BODYBUILDING:*
1)Junior -22
2)Men 3 εως 1.67m
3)Men 2 απο 1.68m εως 1.74m
4)Men 1 απο 1.75 και ανω
5)Μαστερ 40+
6)Γυναικων
7)Αλλοδαπων
8 )Ζευγαριων

*ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΑΘΛΑ:*
1)Kαλυτερου Ποζερ
2)Γυμναστηριων
3)Ομοσπονδιων
4)Γενικου ΜR ΚΡΗΤΗ (Χρηματικο Επαθλο)
5)Γενικου "GREEK KING" (KTM 250)

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστουμε για τη ενημερωση Στελιο..
Οταν λες επαθλα γυμναστηριων και ομοσπονδιων,τι εννοείς;

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ευχαριστουμε για τη ενημερωση Στελιο..
> Οταν λες επαθλα γυμναστηριων και ομοσπονδιων,τι εννοείς;


Οι Ομοσπονδιες και τα Γυμναστηρια θα συγκεντρωσουν καποιους βαθμους απο τις θεσεις που θα καταλαβουν οι αθλητες τους !  :01. Smile: 

Οι τρεις πρωτοι σε καθε κατηγορια (Γυμναστηρια-Ομοσπονδιες) θα λαβουν τα αντιστοιχα επαθλα !  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Οκ,σε ευχαριστουμε για την διευκρίνιση. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο και κατι αλλο που ακουγεται και θα ηθελα να μεταφερω:
Εν τελει εχεις ερθει επισημα σε επικοινωνια με τις ομοσπονδίες ΙFBB-NABBA-WABBA;
Συμφωνουν με τον όρο Συνομοσπονδιακος Αγωνας ή τον αντιμετωπίζουν ως ενα ανεξαρτητο grand prix;
Γιατι σιγουρα η λεξη Συνομοσπονδιακος σημαινει καποια κοινη συναινεση και αποδοχη του τίτλου και των αποτελεσματων...
Δεν ειναι προσωπικη μου ερωτηση αλλα κατι που συζητιεται γενικα και θα θελαμε την αποψη του διοργανωτη πανω σε αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο και κατι αλλο που ακουγεται και θα ηθελα να μεταφερω:
> Εν τελει εχεις ερθει επισημα σε επικοινωνια με τις ομοσπονδίες ΙFBB-NABBA-WABBA;
> Συμφωνουν με τον όρο Συνομοσπονδιακος Αγωνας ή τον αντιμετωπίζουν ως ενα ανεξαρτητο grand prix;
> Γιατι σιγουρα η λεξη Συνομοσπονδιακος σημαινει καποια κοινη συναινεση και αποδοχη του τίτλου και των αποτελεσματων...
> Δεν ειναι προσωπικη μου ερωτηση αλλα κατι που συζητιεται γενικα και θα θελαμε την αποψη του διοργανωτη πανω σε αυτο το θεμα.


*ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ* ? :02. Confused2:  Απο ποιους Κωστα ? :09. Info: 

Ας το αντιμετωπισουν οπως θελουν οι Ομοσπονδιες οι αθλητες ειναι το το κλειδι και με αυτους μιλαω! :03. Thumb up: 

Εξαλου οι ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ θα μοιραστουν τους περισοτερους τιτλους και ΕΠΑΘΛΑ αρα η *ΑΠΟΔΟΧΗ* ειναι αποκλειστηκα δικια τους! :03. Clap: 

Θα μιλησω *ΜΕΤΑ* το Event  το μονο που εχω να πω τωρα ειναι οτι οι *ΑΠΟΚΛΙΣΜΟΙ* στο να μην συμμετασχουν καποια ονοματα αρχησαν ηδη. :01. Wink: 

Η κατασταση παιδια εχεις ως εξης : *ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ "ΜΥΣΤΙΚΟ ΔΕΙΠΝΟ"  Ο ΙΟΥΔΑΣ ΚΛΑΙΕΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΑΣ ΣΚΥΦΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΑΔΕΛΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ.*

Ολες οι Ομοσπονδιες ξερουν για την διοργανωση αρα δεν μενει παρα να δειξουν την καλη τους θεληση.Εμεις ειμαστε με τους αθλητες.Δεν απαξιωνουμε καμια Ομοσπονδια *ΠΡΙΝ* και *ΜΕΤΑ* την διοργανωση διοτι η ιστορια τους ειναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ καθε μιας ξεχωρηστα!  :03. Clap: 

Ενα μικρο βημα να κανει η καθε μια (να παρουν ενα τηλεφωνο βρε αδελφε) παραμεριζοντας διαφωνιες ετων θα αλλαξουν πολλα. :03. Thumb up: 

Τελειωνω λεγοντας πως δεν θα μπει *ΔΕΚΑΡΑ* στη τσεπη μας *ΟΛΑ* θα τα παρουν οι *ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ* που τοσα χρονια δινουν.....θα περιμενω μεχρι την παραμονη του αγωνα (14-5-11) αυτο το τηλεφωνο! :01. Wink:

----------


## StefPat

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

επιτέλους, θα δω από κοντά αγώνες BodyBuilding!!!!!!!

Να φανταστώ στο Αστόρια θα πραγματοποιηθούν Στέλιο?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> επιτέλους, θα δω από κοντά αγώνες BodyBuilding!!!!!!!
> 
> Να φανταστώ στο Αστόρια θα πραγματοποιηθούν Στέλιο?


 :03. Awesome:

----------


## NASSER

> *ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ* ? Απο ποιους Κωστα ?
> 
> Ας το αντιμετωπισουν οπως θελουν οι Ομοσπονδιες οι αθλητες ειναι το το κλειδι και με αυτους μιλαω!
> 
> 
> Θα μιλησω *ΜΕΤΑ* το Event  το μονο που εχω να πω τωρα ειναι οτι οι *ΑΠΟΚΛΙΣΜΟΙ* στο να μην συμμετασχουν καποια ονοματα αρχησαν ηδη.
> 
> 
> Ολες οι Ομοσπονδιες ξερουν για την διοργανωση αρα δεν μενει παρα να δειξουν την καλη τους θεληση.Εμεις ειμαστε με τους αθλητες.Δεν απαξιωνουμε καμια Ομοσπονδια *ΠΡΙΝ* και *ΜΕΤΑ* την διοργανωση διοτι η ιστορια τους ειναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ καθε μιας ξεχωρηστα! 
> ...


Με σεβασμό προς την προσπάθεια σου Στέλιο σε πολλά είσαι λάθος.
Μπαίνεις στη διαδικασία να διοργανώσεις έναν αγώνα, τον αποκαλείς συνομοσπονδιακό, ενώ εσύ ως διοργανωτής δεν έχεις έρθει σε επικοινωνία με καμία ομοσπονδία και δεν έχεις ζητήσει καμία άδεια να συμπεριλάβεις το όνομα τους. Καμία σοβαρή και επίσημη ομοσπονδία ΔΕΝ γνωριζει για τη διοργάνωση κάποιου αγώνα, αν η ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ δεν τους ενημερώσει.
Οι αποκλεισμοί γίνονται κατόπιν εορτής και όχι πριν. Ωστόσο κανένας δεν απειλήθηκε και κανένας δεν αποκλείστηκε. Εαν έχεις κατι υπόψην σου και αν όντως ξεχωρίζεις καλό ειναι να το αναφέρεις ανοιχτά.
Μια σωστή διοργάνωση που θέλει να ξεχωρίσει, δημιουργεί δικά της κριτήρια κατηγοριών και δεν αντιγράφει άλλων.
Οι αθλητές δεν ανήκουν σε κανέναν και αυτο είσαι απο τους πρωτους που το υποστηρίζεις με αυτη τη διοργάνωση. Πως γινεται να δίνεις ομαδικά έπαθλα σε ομοσπονδίες και γυμναστήρια?

Ολα αυτα τα λάθη είναι κριτήρια για να υποβιβάσουν τρίτοι (ειτε παράγοντες είτε αθλητές) την διοργάνωση σου. Εγώ τα θέτω από δική οπτική γωνία αλλά από την ίδια οπτική γωνία βλέπουν οι περισσότεροι.  :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Με σεβασμό προς την προσπάθεια σου Στέλιο σε πολλά είσαι λάθος.
> Μπαίνεις στη διαδικασία να διοργανώσεις έναν αγώνα, τον αποκαλείς συνομοσπονδιακό, ενώ εσύ ως διοργανωτής δεν έχεις έρθει σε επικοινωνία με καμία ομοσπονδία και δεν έχεις ζητήσει καμία άδεια *να συμπεριλάβεις το όνομα τους*. Καμία σοβαρή και επίσημη ομοσπονδία ΔΕΝ γνωριζει για τη διοργάνωση κάποιου αγώνα, αν η ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ δεν τους ενημερώσει.
> Οι αποκλεισμοί γίνονται κατόπιν εορτής και όχι πριν. Ωστόσο *κανένας δεν απειλήθηκε και κανένας δεν αποκλείστηκε.* Εαν έχεις κατι υπόψην σου και αν όντως ξεχωρίζεις καλό ειναι να το αναφέρεις ανοιχτά.
> Μια σωστή διοργάνωση που θέλει να ξεχωρίσει, δημιουργεί δικά της κριτήρια κατηγοριών και δεν αντιγράφει άλλων.
> Οι αθλητές δεν ανήκουν σε κανέναν και αυτο είσαι απο τους πρωτους που το υποστηρίζεις με αυτη τη διοργάνωση. Πως γινεται να δίνεις ομαδικά έπαθλα σε ομοσπονδίες και γυμναστήρια?
> 
> Ολα αυτα τα λάθη είναι κριτήρια για να υποβιβάσουν τρίτοι (ειτε παράγοντες είτε αθλητές) την διοργάνωση σου. Εγώ τα θέτω από δική οπτική γωνία αλλά από *την ίδια οπτική γωνία βλέπουν οι περισσότεροι.*


1)Για εξηγησε τι εννοεις (πρωτη υπογραμηση)

2)ΜΗΝΙΔΗΣ (δευτερη υπογραμηση)

3)Περισσοτεροι ?  (τριτη υπογραμηση)

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Πάρα πολύ καλή ιδέα! Χρειάζεται μια τέτοια διοργάνωση. Ασχέτως αν παρόμοιες κινήσεις απέτυχαν στο παρελθόν μια ακόμη προσπάθεια θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί θετικά από όλους μας.
> 
> 
> *Όσο για την ανακοίνωση της διοργάνωσης μέσω του forum και κάθε φόρουμ, όλες οι ομοσπονδίες ανά καιρούς όταν ήταν να που το μακρύ τους και το κοντό τους, ή κ να προσπαθήσουν να αμαυρώσουν κόσμο μια χαρά τα έβλεπαν όλα. Τώρα αλλάζει κάτι;* 
> 
> 
> 
>   Δεν ξέρω για το τι θα κάνουν με τους αθλητές  τους, αν θα τους αφήσουν να παίξουν η όχι, πάντως οι φίλοι των ομοσπονδιών αλλά κυρίως του αθλήματος δεν τρώνε κουτόχορτό πλέον… και αν τα λέω εγώ αυτά, που είμαι από τους πλέον νέους φίλους του χώρου τότε φαντάζομαι τι θα λένε οι παλαιότεροι..


NASSER σου εχουν απαντησει αλλοι πριν απο εμενα για οσα εγραψες. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> 1)Για εξηγησε τι εννοεις (πρωτη υπογραμηση)
> 
> 2)ΜΗΝΙΔΗΣ (δευτερη υπογραμηση)
> 
> 3)Περισσοτεροι ?  (τριτη υπογραμηση)




1η Εφόσον κατονομάζεις ομοσπονδίες NABBA, WABBA, IFBB σε καμία απο αυτες δεν ηρθες σε επικοινωνία και καμία απο αυτες δεν συμφωνησαν κάτι μαζί σου.
2η Απο όσο γνωρίζω ο Μηνίδης δεν απειληθηκε απο κανέναν αν θα παίξει στον αγώνα σου. Επίσης δεν έχει αποκλειστεί.
3η Με όσους επικοινωνω αθλητες, παραγοντες θεατές κανουν τις ίδιες ερωτησεις. Τι αγωνας ειναι αυτος? Ποια ομοσπονδια το στηρίζει? Ποιός θα πάει? Αγώνας της NABBA είναι? Ποιοι θα είναι οι κριτές? Και άλλες πολλές ερωτήσεις.... δεν εχει νόημα να τις αναφέρω τωρα όλες.




> *Όσο για την ανακοίνωση της διοργάνωσης μέσω του  forum και κάθε φόρουμ, όλες οι ομοσπονδίες ανά καιρούς όταν ήταν να που  το μακρύ τους και το κοντό τους, ή κ να προσπαθήσουν να αμαυρώσουν κόσμο  μια χαρά τα έβλεπαν όλα. Τώρα αλλάζει κάτι;*





> NASSER σου εχουν απαντησει αλλοι πριν απο εμενα για οσα εγραψες.


Αν κατάλαβες, καμία ομοσπονδία δεν σε κυνήγησε και δεν ασχολήθηκε με τον αγώνα, ούτε προσπάθησαν να αμαυρώσουν τη διοργάνωση. Ωστόσο αυτό δεν απαντάει τιποτα σε μένα, στους αθλητές και φίλους του αθλήματος.

Ακόμα έχουμε αναπάντητα ερωτήματα. Μήπως κάτι δεν χειρίζεσαι σωστά?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Προσπαθουμε να *ΕΝΩΣΟΥΜΕ* ολους τους αθλητες NASSER και τιποτα  παραπανω.

Το κοστος αυτης της προσπαθειας ειναι *ΜΕΓΑΛΟ*.

Τα τηλ μας γνωστα και μεχρι τωρα καθε αθλητης που επικοινωνει μαζι μας το δινει και σε αλλον για να μαθει λεπτομερειες. (6932-856792 δωστο και εσυ οταν σε ξαναρωτησουν αν θελεις να βοηθησεις και να μου πουν εκ μερους του ΝΑΣΣΕΡ).

Στον αν το χειριζομαι σωστα θα φανει στα προσωπα οσων *ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΟΥΝ* και του *ΚΟΣΜΟΥ* που θα ερθει.(ρωτα για το 2010 να παρεις μια γευση).

Εγω εχω να σε ρωτησω κατι και θελω μια ειλικρινη απαντηση: Θελεις να γινει μια τετοια διοργανωση ?

----------


## NASSER

> Προσπαθουμε να *ΕΝΩΣΟΥΜΕ* ολους τους αθλητες NASSER και τιποτα  παραπανω.
> 
> Το κοστος αυτης της προσπαθειας ειναι *ΜΕΓΑΛΟ*.
> 
> Τα τηλ μας γνωστα και μεχρι τωρα καθε αθλητης που επικοινωνει μαζι μας το δινει και σε αλλον για να μαθει λεπτομερειες. (6932-856792 δωστο και εσυ οταν σε ξαναρωτησουν αν θελεις να βοηθησεις και να μου πουν εκ μερους του ΝΑΣΣΕΡ).
> 
> Στον αν το χειριζομαι σωστα θα φανει στα προσωπα οσων *ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΟΥΝ* και του *ΚΟΣΜΟΥ* που θα ερθει.(ρωτα για το 2010 να παρεις μια γευση).


Στέλιο εγω υποστηρίζω κάθε καλοπροαίρετη προσπάθεια αρκεί να έχει σωστή βάση.
Καλά κάνεις και δίνεις το τηλ. σου να σε ρωτάνε ευθέως όποιος ενδιαφέρεται. Οσο ναναι εμένα δεν με κάλυψες και θεωρώ ακόμα πως έχεις κάποια λάθη.
Για να τα λέμε έξω απο τα δόντια, 15 αθλητές και 300 θεατές, δεν κάνουν πετυχημένο εναν αγώνα. Κια για τους 2 αγώνες που έχεις διοργανώσει έχω ακούσει δυσαρέσκιά. Αυτό απο καλή πρόθεση, θα ήθελα να το ανατρέψεις στην επόμενη διοργάνωση. Ισως θα ήταν καλό να ξεκινήσεις από τον τίτλο της διοργάνωσης.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Για να τα λέμε έξω απο τα δόντια, 15 αθλητές και 300 θεατές, δεν κάνουν πετυχημένο εναν αγώνα. Κια για τους 2 αγώνες που έχεις διοργανώσει έχω ακούσει δυσαρέσκιά.


 :01.Ftou:  Οτι πεις  :01.Ftou:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω δεν πήρα θέση γιατι τα έχω πεί σε προηγούμενα πόστ ότι οι αθλητές δεν είναι τσιφλίκι κανενός και είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο στην ελλάδα να παίζουν σε όλες τις ομοσπονδίες και όπου υπάρχει δέλεαρ για τα δικά τους δεδομένα .

με αυτο το σκεπτικό λοιπόν όλοι οι αγώνες ενώνουν τους αθλητές , αφού όλοι παίρνουν μέρος σε όλους , εκτός των αθλητών της ιφββ που λόγω της αναγνώρησης έχει άλλους νόμους .
ο αγώνας που θα γίνει στις σέρρες της ναββα έγινε κατόπιν συνενόησης του γιαντζόγλου με τον πρόεδρο της ναββα και απλα δεν θα γίνει άλλος αγώνας πανελλήνιος αλλα αυτός που είναι καθιερωμένος κάθε χρόνο θα γίνει σέρρες , απλα είναι τα πράματα 




> *ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ "ΜΥΣΤΙΚΟ ΔΕΙΠΝΟ"  Ο ΙΟΥΔΑΣ ΚΛΑΙΕΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΑΣ ΣΚΥΦΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΑΔΕΛΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ.*


αυτό εδω τωρα τι υπαινείσετε να μας πιάσει το θρησκευτικό συναίσθημα? όταν γράφονται σε δημόσιο φόρουμ να διευκρινίζονται κάποια πράγματα και να μην αιωρούνται υποθέσεις διάφορες και ερμηνίες 

απο την άλλη όταν αναφέρονται αποκλεισμοί αθλητών αόριστα , κανόνας ευγένειας είναι να αναφέρουμε απο ποιούς και όχι υπονοούμενα γιατι απ ότι ξέρω για την ναββα μιλάω πάντα , δεν άκουσα η να πέσει στην αντίληψή μου να απαγορεύσει κανείς την συμμετοχή αθλητή στην κρήτη και όποιος με ρώτησε και εμένα προσωπικα είπα θα γίνει και αυτός ο αγώνας στην κρήτη ,που σε 2 αγώνες υπο την αιγίδα της ναββα ήμουν παρών ,  απο κεί και πέρα δικαίωμα του αθλητή είναι να συμμετάσχει όπου αυτος θεωρεί σωστο και δελεαστικό λόγω χρηματικού επάθλου , η κάποιου επάθλου αξίας , η καθαρα για τον τίτλο 

και να ξέρετε δεν μυρίζουν τα δάχτυλα οι πρόεδροι και παράγοντες ομοσπονδιών , γιατι δεν ασχολούνται όλοι με το νετ ούτε μαθαίνουν απο το φόρουμ και να ενημερώσω εγω άχρηστο είναι , γιατι κάποια πράγματα δεν λέγονται μέσω τρίτων αλλα απευθείας , εγω δεν είμαι ούτε πρόεδρος ομοσπονδίας ούτε διοργανωτής φέτος καποιου αγώνα , ούτε θα μπορούσα να μιλήσω εκ μέρους κάποιου εφόσον μπορεί να μιλήσει ο ίδιος και έχει και θέσεις , απόψεις και εφράδεια λόγου , εκείνο που θα μπορούσα να κάνω αν χρειαστεί είναι να δώσω αν δεν υπάρχει κάποιο τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας .

ο σκοπός του φόρουμ είναι να προβάλει τα δρώμενα  στο ελληνικό ββ , να ενημερώνει και να στηρίζει τις προσπάθειες του κάθε διοργανωτή με σκοπό την επιτυχία της κάθε διοργάνωσης και αυτό όλα τα μέλη το δείχνουν έμπρακτα , αλλα και να μεταφέρει τυχόν αντιπαραθέσεις ώστε να λαμβάνονται υπόψιν για το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα και να μην γίνονται λάθη η να περιοριστούν στο ελάχιστο , γιατι ο καθένας μπορεί να καταλάβει τις δυσκολίες που έχει μια τέτοια διοργάνωση και το λέω γιατι  έχω εμπειρία και απο ελληνικούς αλλα και παγκόσμιες και πανευρωπαικές διοργανώσεις 

καλό κουραγιο και δύναμη για το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> καλό κουραγιο και δύναμη για το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα


Σε ευχαρηστουμε Ηλια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

KEEP WALKING BRO  :03. Thumb up: 
 :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

[YOUTUBE="oWOzy_cy8pg"]oWOzy_cy8pg[/YOUTUBE]

*Μια γευση απο το επαθλο του "GREEK KING" που οδηγησαμε σημερα !* :01. Razz:

----------


## Annie

...εύχομαι να μπορούσαμε να είμαστε πιο καλοπροαίρετοι και να μην κρίνουμε έτσι αβίαστα πάντα αρνητικά...αλλά εκ του αποτελέσματος...δυστυχώς όμως...........  :01. Wink: 


εγώ πάντως σας προσκαλώ όλους σε ένα μοναδικό event που οργανώνεται και θα χαρώ να σας υποδεχτώ όλους προσωπικά, είτε ως αθλητές είτε ως θεατές... :02. Welcome: ...και να πιούμε και μια τσικουδιά (παρόλο που εγώ ακόμη δεν την έχω συνηθίσει :01. Mr. Green: ...το πολύ πολύ με τόσες που θα έχω πιει με όλους, να με μαζεύετε)... :01. Razz:

----------


## StefPat

Πρέπει να κλείσουμε εισιτήρια πιο πριν? Πως πάει αυτό? Και αφίσες?

 :01. Smile:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Πρέπει να κλείσουμε εισιτήρια πιο πριν? Πως πάει αυτό? Και αφίσες?


Την ημερα του αγωνα μπορεις να προμηθευτεις εισιτηρια μικρε η σε σημεια πωλησεις που θα ανακοινωσουμε ! Την αφησα μολις την ανεβασουμε εδω θα επικοινωνησουμε να σου στειλω. :02. Welcome:

----------


## StefPat

> Την ημερα του αγωνα μπορεις να προμηθευτεις εισιτηρια μικρε η σε σημεια πωλησεις που θα ανακοινωσουμε ! Την αφησα μολις την ανεβασουμε εδω θα επικοινωνησουμε να σου στειλω.


Τέλεια! Ακόμη, η λίστα των αθλητών που συμμετέχουν μέχρι στιγμής?
Και ο Ματράκος ο Γιώργος, θα κατέβει; Ξέρεις?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

[YOUTUBE=48hg70d0CpI]48hg70d0CpI[/YOUTUBE]

Oι συμμετοχες ειναι απο ολη την *Ελλαδα* μικρε!

Μια αναλυτικη παρουσιαση στο Επαθλο του *ΓΕΝΙΚΟΥ*.

Ο Ματρακος ειναι ΦΙΝΟ φανταρακι φετος!

----------


## Polyneikos

> [YOUTUBE=48hg70d0CpI]48hg70d0CpI[/YOUTUBE]


Στελιο όλα καλα,αλλα καλο θα ηταν να μην γυρισουμε το τοπικ του αγωνα σε Moto gp,τωρα ενα βιντεο που κανετε βόλτες ή ειναι στο ρελαντι η μηχανη,δεν νομίζω ότι βοηθαει σε κατι...Ασε που από την πολυ μεταχείριση ο νικητης του αγωνα θα την παρει φουλ μεταχειρισμενη την μηχανη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο όλα καλα,αλλα καλο θα ηταν να μην γυρισουμε το τοπικ του αγωνα σε Moto gp,τωρα ενα βιντεο που κανετε βόλτες ή ειναι στο ρελαντι η μηχανη,δεν νομίζω ότι βοηθαει σε κατι...Ασε που από την πολυ μεταχείριση ο νικητης του αγωνα θα την παρει φουλ μεταχειρισμενη την μηχανη


 :08. Turtle: Εχω πεθανει με το ποστ σου Κωστα :08. Turtle: 

Αλλα μου ζητανε λεπτομερειες  :01. Mr. Green: 

Νομιζω οτι εχεις και εχουν δικιο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Οκ Στελίο,να ρωτησω και εγω τότε,μεχρι πόσα κιλα πρεπει να είναι ο  αθλητης για τον αντεξει;Μιας και το αθλημα εχει "βαρια κορμια"! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

εγω πάλι δεν το ακούω καλα το μοτερ, σα να χτυπάει πιράκια....  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Οκ Στελίο,να ρωτησω και εγω τότε,μεχρι πόσα κιλα πρεπει να είναι ο  αθλητης για τον αντεξει;Μιας και το αθλημα εχει "βαρια κορμια"!


 :08. Turtle: Eλεος :08. Turtle: 

Μαλλον πρεπει να ερθεις κατω να σε εχω πανω στη σκηνη διπλα μου να τρελανουμε κοσμο :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> εγω πάλι δεν το ακούω καλα το μοτερ, σα να χτυπάει πιράκια....


Υπευθυνε αποδυτηριων σε περιμενω φετος! :01. Wink:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Υπευθυνε αποδυτηριων σε περιμενω φετος!


θα ερχόμουν στελιο αλλα έχω ένα θέμα με τα αεροπλάνα και το καράβι με πειράζει καθότι βουνίσιος.  :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΜΟΝΟ* ο *ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΟΣ* Guest Poser φετος στο "GREEK KING". :01. Smile: 

Ave MIKE ! :03. Clap:

----------


## Pavlos17

ερωτηση: καταγωγη απο αυστραλια εχει?

----------


## Eddie

> ερωτηση: καταγωγη απο αυστραλια εχει?


Υπηκοοτητα απο αυστραλια,οχι καταγωγη.Απο την Κω ειναι.

----------


## beefmeup

α! δλδ παιδια δεν ειναι αυστραλος,αλλα ελληνας?

----------


## StefPat

Εκεί κολλάτε ρε σεις????

ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΚΡΗΤΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ!  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Είσαι μεγάλος Κτιστάκη!!  :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

> Εκεί κολλάτε ρε σεις????
> 
> ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΚΡΗΤΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ!


εμεις κολλαμε καπου??
ο στελιος εχει ενα θεμα αποτι δειχνει..




> *ΜΟΝΟ* ο *ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΟΣ* Guest Poser φετος στο "GREEK KING".





> ερωτηση: *καταγωγη* απο αυστραλια εχει?





> Υπηκοοτητα απο αυστραλια,*οχι καταγωγη*.Απο την *Κω ειναι*.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Επειδή ειπώθηκαν κάποια πράγματα που αφορούν αθλητές της ΕΟΣΔ.Ουδέποτε απειλήθηκε κανείς ή πιέστηκε να συμμετέχει ή να μην συμμετέχει κάπου.
Ουδέποτε πλησίασα εγώ προσωπικά κάποιον αθλητή που δεν ανήκει στην ΕΟΣΔ με οποιοδήποτε δέλεαρ για να τον πείσω να αγωνιστεί.(Κι από κανένα μέλος της Ομοσπονδίας δεν έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο). Μήπως όμως συμβαίνει το αντίθετο?Και εξηγώ.
Είναι τουλάχιστον απαράδεκτο να τηλεφωνούν σε αθλητές μας κάποιοι που δεν εκπροσωπούν τίποτα πέρα από τον εαυτό τους  για να τους πείσουν να συμμετέχουν κάπου που εκ των πραγμάτων και αυτονόητα είναι τίποτα.
Τι εκπροσωπείτε Κύριε Κτιστάκη και έχετε την απαίτηση ή πιο ευγενικά την ελπίδα να απευθυνθούν σε εσάς επίσημα όργανα και εκπρόσωποι? Δεν εκπροσωπείτε τίποτα πέρα απ τον εαυτό σας.Με ποιό δικαίωμα προτίθεστε να βαθμολογήσετε Ομοσπονδία σωματείο ή γυμναστήριο? Αυτά είναι πράγματα τουλάχιστον αστεία για τα παιδάκια που τρων κουτόχορτο και δεν γνωρίζουν πως έχουν τα πράγματα.
ΤΟ ΠΑΝΗΓΥΡΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ενας μεγαλος *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* αλλα προπαντων *ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ* θα μας τιμησει και φετος με την παρουσια του. :03. Thumb up: 

Οπως περυσι ετσι και φετος θα φωτογραφηθουμε θα μιλησουμε θα γελασουμε θα τον πειραξουμε αλλα και θα τον απολαυσουμε επι σκηνης ! :03. Clap:

----------


## kefalianos

Το θεμα με τον Μιχαλη και την Αυστραλια.....το εχω πει σε 50 σιτε παντου,το ξανα λεω,γενημενος Λαγουδι Κω Ελλαδα,με Australian διαβατηριο λογο οτι ειναι Australian  citizen (ιθαγενεια) Ειναι περιφανος που παιζει για τους Αυστραλους γιατι αυτοι του δωσανε την ευκαιρια,με ενα τοσο ευκολα πραμα,Μια υπογραφη!! Ουτε τον ειδανε,ειχαμε 12 χρονια εξω απο Αυστραλια,δεν ειναι οτι ειχαμε και παρε δοσε μαζι τους να τον ξερουνε κιολας! Καταλαβετε γιατι γουσταρει να παιζει με την χρωματα της Αυστρλιας?
Τωρα,για τον Στελιο.....τι να σας πω..... φιλοτημος,σεβαστος,διοργανωτης,αθλητης,και παντα μεσα στην τρελλη χαρα! Ειμαστε σαν αδελφια,τον αγαπαμε πραγματικα,να εχουμε αναγκη αυτος θα τρεξη πρωτα.
Τα λεει εξω απο τα δοντια,οπος εμενα και αυτο ενοχλη λιγο κοσμο,ομος ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα.
Ελενη

----------


## Polyneikos

Eλενη σε ευχαριστουμε για την τοποθετηση σου,αν και η αληθεια ειναι ότι εχει γραφτει αρκετες φορες η ιστορία της πορείας της καρτας του Μιχαλη στο φόρουμ,αλλα παντα υπάρχουν καποια μελη που δεν την εχουν διαβασει και απορουν με την λεξη Αυστραλος.
Καλη επιτυχία σε όλα τα βηματα του Μιχαλη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Το θεμα με τον Μιχαλη και την Αυστραλια.....το εχω πει σε 50 σιτε παντου,το ξανα λεω,γενημενος Λαγουδι Κω Ελλαδα,με Australian διαβατηριο λογο οτι ειναι Australian  citizen (ιθαγενεια) Ειναι περιφανος που παιζει για τους Αυστραλους γιατι αυτοι του δωσανε την ευκαιρια,με ενα τοσο ευκολα πραμα,Μια υπογραφη!! Ουτε τον ειδανε,ειχαμε 12 χρονια εξω απο Αυστραλια,δεν ειναι οτι ειχαμε και παρε δοσε μαζι τους να τον ξερουνε κιολας! Καταλαβετε γιατι γουσταρει να παιζει με την χρωματα της Αυστρλιας?
> Τωρα,για τον Στελιο.....τι να σας πω..... φιλοτημος,σεβαστος,διοργανωτης,αθλητης,και παντα μεσα στην τρελλη χαρα! Ειμαστε σαν αδελφια,τον αγαπαμε πραγματικα,να εχουμε αναγκη αυτος θα τρεξη πρωτα.
> Τα λεει εξω απο τα δοντια,οπος εμενα και αυτο ενοχλη λιγο κοσμο,ομος ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα.
> Ελενη


Δυστηχως Ελενη μου στην Ελλαδα κρίνουν τους ανθρώπους από αυτά που *ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ* οτι δεν ξέρουν αντι από αυτά που ξέρουν και κυρίως από το* ΠΩΣ* τα ξέρουν. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kefalianos

> Δυστηχως Ελενη μου στην Ελλαδα κρίνουν τους ανθρώπους από αυτά που *ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ* οτι δεν ξέρουν αντι από αυτά που ξέρουν και κυρίως από το* ΠΩΣ* τα ξέρουν.


Αμα ειχα 1 ευρο για καθε φραση που ξεκιναει  με ΝΟΜΙΖΩ θα ειχα αρκετα να αγορασω το Mustang σου!!! Τ ι λεω εγω? Ειπες θα μου το χαρισεις!!! αχαχχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχα
Ελενη :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Σας παρουσιαζουμε το *ΕΠΑΘΛΟ* που θα καταλαβει ο *Γενικος Νικητης του MR KRHTH* (δικαιωμα σε αυτο το τροπαιο εχουν μονο Κρητικοι Αθλητες) :03. Clapping: 




Υπομονη για το ΕΠΑΘΛΟ του *GREEK KING* :02. Wave:

----------


## StefPat

Για πόσο ύψος μιλάμε?!?!

----------


## a.minidis

> Σας παρουσιαζουμε το *ΕΠΑΘΛΟ* που θα καταλαβει ο *Γενικος Νικητης του MR KRHTH* (δικαιωμα σε αυτο το τροπαιο εχουν μονο Κρητικοι Αθλητες)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Υπομονη για το ΕΠΑΘΛΟ του *GREEK KING*


*Χαχαχαχαχαχ τι μου θυμισες τωρα!!!*

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights: 
πολλη καλο......μπραβο..στελιο. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Να ενημερωσουμε και τους αλλους διοργανωτες οτι δεχομαστε παραγγελειες για αντιστοιχα επαθλα Γενικων Νικητων (με οτι θεμα επιθυμουν) αλλα και Κατηγοριων για τους αγωνες τους! :01. Wink: 

Φυσικα  οποιος ενδιαφερεται να αποκτησει ενα απο τα τροπαια αυτα ως διακοσμητικο ειμαστε στη διαθεση του. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chrisberg

> Σας παρουσιαζουμε το *ΕΠΑΘΛΟ* που θα καταλαβει ο *Γενικος Νικητης του MR KRHTH* (δικαιωμα σε αυτο το τροπαιο εχουν μονο Κρητικοι Αθλητες)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Υπομονη για το ΕΠΑΘΛΟ του *GREEK KING*


Η ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ!!! ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΟΥ ΘΕΛΟΝΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΚΕΙ!!!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Η ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ!!! ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΟΥ ΘΕΛΟΝΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΚΕΙ!!!


 :01.Ftou:  Εισαι απιστευτος  :01. Razz: 

 :03. Thumb up:  Η NAC μαζι μας οτι καλυτερο  :03. Clap: 

Να αφησεις το Θεο εκει που ειναι και να κατεβεις...εχουμε να πουμε πολλα! Ασε  που θα σε κανω βολτα και με το μηχανακι  :08. Turtle:

----------


## chrisberg

> Εισαι απιστευτος 
> 
>  Η NAC μαζι μας οτι καλυτερο 
> 
> Να αφησεις το Θεο εκει που ειναι και να κατεβεις...εχουμε να πουμε πολλα! Ασε  που θα σε κανω βολτα και με το μηχανακι



Tώρα που είπες για το μηχανάκι πως να πώ όχι? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## chrisberg

> Εκεί κολλάτε ρε σεις????
> 
> ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΚΡΗΤΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ! 
> 
> Είσαι μεγάλος Κτιστάκη!!



Σιγά ρε φίλε εδώ θα έρθει η Ελένη και για το Μιχάλη θα ενθουσιαστούμε.> :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Annie

...στέλιο άφησε τα σάλια γιατί έχεις τρέξιμο... :01. Mr. Green: 

δεν μένουν ούτε 2 μήνες για τον αγώνα και ούτε 2 μέρες για το γάμο.... :01. Razz:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

ετσι ετσι μου αρεση ,,,,,,τρεχτονα,,

----------


## StefPat

> Σιγά ρε φίλε εδώ θα έρθει η Ελένη και για το Μιχάλη θα ενθουσιαστούμε.>


 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

[YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deX7R9RbmX0"]deX7R9RbmX0[/YOUTUBE]
Οπως εχουμε προαναφερει τα εξοδα για να ερθουν οι αθλητες Κρητη ειναι πληρωμενα. :02. Welcome: 

Σας παρουσιαζουμε το πλοιο με το οποιο θα ταξιδεψουν και την πορεια που θα ακολουθησει ! :01. Razz: 

( :01. Mr. Green: Να χαλαρωσουμε λιγο :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## bodystyle

Λοιπόν  Στέλιο μιας και είδαμε το προιγούμενο βιντεάκι ,εμείς απο εδώ λέμε να μην έρθουμε τελικά...... μας έτυχε κάτι ...απέτυχαν οι προετοιμασίες μας...άστα. :01. Sad:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Λοιπόν  Στέλιο μιας και είδαμε το προιγούμενο βιντεάκι ,εμείς απο εδώ λέμε να μην έρθουμε τελικά...... μας έτυχε κάτι ...απέτυχαν οι προετοιμασίες μας...άστα.


 Καλα εσυ δεν μου ειπες οτι θα παρετε μια απο τις παρακατω πτησεις ?  :01. Razz: 


[YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X_7Xt2ga-s"]5X_7Xt2ga-s[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## fetas

> Καλα εσυ δεν μου ειπες οτι θα παρετε μια απο τις παρακατω πτησεις ? 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X_7Xt2ga-s"]5X_7Xt2ga-s[/YOUTUBE]


Καλύτερα να ρθω κολυμπωντας τοτε να γραμμωσω σαν τον Αykutlu!!!!!!!! :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Τελευταια εβδομαδα για τους χορηγους μας που για αλλη μια χρονια με το ενδιαφερον τους δειχνουν ποσο μας στηριζουν (42 μεχρι τωρα)  :03. Clap: 

Με την συμμετοχη τους αυτη εξασφαλισαμε τα δωρο-επαθλα τα εισητηρια και την διαμονη των αθλητων ολων των κατηγοριων.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

:03. Thumb up: Από την δικιά μου πλευρά θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι το τελευταίο διάστημα έχω επικοινωνία αρκετές φορές με τον κ. κτιστακι κ ενημερώνομαι για την διοργανώσει του αγώνα,,,,,, 
Όπου βλέπω με τι ζήλο είναι σε συνεχή αγώνα για να τελέσει την διοργάνωση που ξεκίνησε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο,
Καλή επιτυχία στον Στέλιο που με πολλή ζήλο κ προσωπική δουλεία [τρέχει]όλοι την ημέρα για την διοργάνωση .
Από πλευράς μου καλή επιτυχία,,,,,,
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kefalianos

> Σιγά ρε φίλε εδώ θα έρθει η Ελένη και για το Μιχάλη θα ενθουσιαστούμε.>


 :01. Unsure:  κολλημα!! :08. Spank:   :01. Razz: 
StefPat.....για σενα ερχουμε!! 

Ελενη

----------


## BODYMPAL

Γεια σας !!!καταρχάς ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στο κ. Κτιστακη για την ιδέα αρχικά του GREEK KING και για τις άψογες παλαιότερες  διοργανώσεις  του! 
Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν τελικά κατάφερε να ψήσει ( αν  μπορούμε να το πούμε κ έτσι!)  της άλλες ομοσπονδίες και αν έχει σκεφτεί  την δημιουργία μιας ακόμα κατηγορίας natural fitness-bodybuilding με τα απαραίτητα κριτήρια βέβαια πάντα για να μπορεί κάποιος να θεωρηθεί natural (θεωρώ πως εφόσον η διοργάνωση θέλει να ξεφύγει από το καθιερωμένο style θα μπορούσε να δώσει την ευκαιρία στα παιδιά που έχουν μια διαφορετική άποψη για το άθλημα μας !!!!)
Δεν θέλω να προσβάλω κανένα αθλητή που από επιλογή του μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει...!

----------


## zakk lio

Αυτο θα ηταν μια πολυ σωστη , εξυπνη και σημαντικη κινηση για τον αγωνα και για το Bodybuilding  στην ελλαδα γενικως!!!
θα πρεπει να ανταμοιφθουν οι κοποι των natural αθλητων ...


συγχαρητηρια για την διοργανωση κ. Κτιστακη!! θα ειμαστε εκει!!!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Γεια σας !!!καταρχάς ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στο κ. Κτιστακη για την ιδέα αρχικά του GREEK KING και για τις άψογες παλαιότερες  διοργανώσεις  του! 
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν τελικά κατάφερε να ψήσει ( αν  μπορούμε να το πούμε κ έτσι!)  της άλλες ομοσπονδίες και αν έχει σκεφτεί  την δημιουργία μιας ακόμα κατηγορίας natural fitness-bodybuilding με τα απαραίτητα κριτήρια βέβαια πάντα για να μπορεί κάποιος να θεωρηθεί natural (θεωρώ πως εφόσον η διοργάνωση θέλει να ξεφύγει από το καθιερωμένο style θα μπορούσε να δώσει την ευκαιρία στα παιδιά που έχουν μια διαφορετική άποψη για το άθλημα μας !!!!)
> Δεν θέλω να προσβάλω κανένα αθλητή που από επιλογή του μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει...!


Σαν πρωτη χρονια κανουμε την αρχη με την προκυρηξη *ΑΠΛΑ* του αγωνα.  :01. Wink: 

Ολες οι Ομοσπονδιες με τον ενα η αλλο τροπο εχουν ενημερωθει (απο οτι βλεπεις εχει γινει μεγαλος ντορος ) το μονο που μενει ειναι να κανουν και αυτοι μια κινηση (εμεις αναλαβαμε κοστοι οικονομικα - "ηθικα" ) ωστε να δειξουν και αυτοι τις προθεσεις τους για το αθλημα.  :01. Smile: 

Μονο η NAC μεσω του κ. ΧΡΥΣΟΒΕΡΓΗ (που μου θελει και βολτα με το μηχανακι ο κυριος) εχει δηλωσει οτι θα ειναι παρων μεχρι τωρα!

Εχω δηλωσει οτι *ΠΛΕΟΝ* μετα απο οσα εγιναν το 2010 με καποιους αθλητες μου δεν ανηκω *ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ* στην Ελλαδα (το τονιζω :στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ).Ανηκω και ειμαι με τους αθλητες οπου και αν αγωνιζονται  :02. Welcome: 

Ευελπιστω το 2012 να υπαρξει και η κατηγορια που αναφερεις (εκανα μια ερωτηση και το κοστος ενος τεστ ειναι τετοιο που θα επρεπε να ειχε μπει στον αρχικο προυπολογισμο μας για να προκυρηχθει μια τετοια κατηγορια αρα αυτοματος κατι τετοιο την δεδομενη χρονικη στιγμη μας βγαζει εκτος  :01. Unsure: 

Να εισαι *ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ* οτι του χρονου θα εισαι ο πρωτος που θα περασει το τεστ (σου ανηκει δικαιωματικα αλλωστε  :01. Mr. Green: ) αν ειμαστε ολοι καλα φυσικα.  :02. Welcome: 

Τα επαθλα ειναι πολλα και ολοι οι αθλητες θα νοιωσουν  εστω μια ελαχιστη ικανοποιηση σε οτι κανουν τοσα χρονια .Ο αγωνας τους ανηκει αρα ολα θα επιστρεψουν παλι σε αυτους γιατι το* ΑΞΙΖΟΥΝ* με οσα εχουν δωσει τοσα χρονια !

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Αυτο θα ηταν μια πολυ σωστη , εξυπνη και σημαντικη κινηση για τον αγωνα και για το Bodybuilding  στην ελλαδα γενικως!!!
> θα πρεπει να ανταμοιφθουν οι κοποι των natural αθλητων ...
> 
> 
> συγχαρητηρια για την διοργανωση κ. Κτιστακη!! θα ειμαστε εκει!!!


Παντως εαν υπαρχουν natural  αθλητες που θα  ηθελαν να συμμετασχουν προτινω να ερθουν και κατοπιν συνενοησης μεταξυ *ΤΟΥΣ* να δημιουργηθει εστω και ατυπα μια κατηγορια αποδεκτη ομως απο *ΟΛΟΥΣ* που θα λαβουν μερος σε αυτην!  :01. Wink: 

Ειχατε δεν ειχατε θα με βαλετε να φτιαχνω και natural επαθλα.  :08. Turtle:

----------


## BODYMPAL

Καταρχάς σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση σου!!! χαίρομαι πραγματικά που είσαι ανοικτός στην πρόταση!

[Να εισαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ οτι του χρονου θα εισαι ο πρωτος που θα περασει το τεστ (σου ανηκει δικαιωματικα αλλωστε  ) αν ειμαστε ολοι καλα φυσικα.  ]

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και για αυτό!!!!

Σκέπτομαι και φέτος να μετέχω στους αγώνες παρόλο που είμαι natural!!
Ήθελα να ρωτήσω ακόμα αν τα έπαθλα (μετάλλιο + κύπελο) θα πάρουν μόνο αυτοί που θα είναι στους 3 πρώτους.
Αυτό το ρωτώ γιατί παρακολουθώντας κάποιους  αγώνες είδα ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ αθλητές 4η θέση να απογοητεύονται βλέποντας τους κόπους τους τόσων μηνών να μην πιάνουν τόπο ούτε για ένα τυπικό έπαθλο.. θεωρώ πως και αυτοί πρέπει να ανταμείβονται (σαφώς όχι με τον ίδιο τρόπο όπως την τριάδα, αλλά με κάτι μικρότερο έστω ως ενθύμιο και ελάχιστο φόρο τιμής για αυτά που θυσίασαν για να ανέβουν επάνω στη σκηνή)
Προσωπικά θέλω να προσθέσω πως για εμένα η προετοιμασία ήταν όλος ο χρόνος φέτος οπότε περιμένω πως και πώς να παραβρεθώ στους αγώνες που με τόσο μεράκι διοργανώνετε !!!!!

----------


## BODYMPAL

> Παντως εαν υπαρχουν natural  αθλητες που θα  ηθελαν να συμμετασχουν προτινω να ερθουν και κατοπιν συνενοησης μεταξυ *ΤΟΥΣ* να δημιουργηθει εστω και ατυπα μια κατηγορια αποδεκτη ομως απο *ΟΛΟΥΣ* που θα λαβουν μερος σε αυτην! 
> 
> Ειχατε δεν ειχατε θα με βαλετε να φτιαχνω και natural επαθλα.



 Τώρα το είδα αυτό !!!καταπληκτικό θα έλεγα !!!!!!!! :01. Smile:  :02. Shock:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Καταρχάς σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση σου!!! χαίρομαι πραγματικά που είσαι ανοικτός στην πρόταση!
> 
> [Να εισαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ οτι του χρονου θα εισαι ο πρωτος που θα περασει το τεστ (σου ανηκει δικαιωματικα αλλωστε  ) αν ειμαστε ολοι καλα φυσικα.  ]
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και για αυτό!!!!
> 
> Σκέπτομαι και φέτος να μετέχω στους αγώνες παρόλο που είμαι natural!!
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω ακόμα αν τα έπαθλα (μετάλλιο + κύπελο) θα πάρουν μόνο αυτοί που θα είναι στους 3 πρώτους.
> Αυτό το ρωτώ γιατί παρακολουθώντας κάποιους  αγώνες είδα ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ αθλητές 4η θέση να απογοητεύονται βλέποντας τους κόπους τους τόσων μηνών να μην πιάνουν τόπο ούτε για ένα τυπικό έπαθλο.. θεωρώ πως και αυτοί πρέπει να ανταμείβονται (σαφώς όχι με τον ίδιο τρόπο όπως την τριάδα, αλλά με κάτι μικρότερο έστω ως ενθύμιο και ελάχιστο φόρο τιμής για αυτά που θυσίασαν για να ανέβουν επάνω στη σκηνή)
> Προσωπικά θέλω να προσθέσω πως για εμένα η προετοιμασία ήταν όλος ο χρόνος φέτος οπότε περιμένω πως και πώς να παραβρεθώ στους αγώνες που με τόσο μεράκι διοργανώνετε !!!!!


Eπαθλα και μεταλλια (βλεπε φωτο) θα παρουν *ΟΛΟΙ*  :02. Welcome: 

Με την διαφορα οτι οι 3 πρωτοι καθε κατηγοριας θα μοιραστουν και χρηματικα δωροεπαθλα  :01. Wink:

----------


## BODYMPAL

συγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστικός .. ακόμα και αυτοί που είναι 4η η και 5η σε μια κατηγορία??????

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> συγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστικός .. ακόμα και αυτοί που είναι 4η η και 5η σε μια κατηγορία??????


Και *ΟΛΟΙ* να παιζατε σε μια κατηγορια θα περνατε !  :03. Clap: 

Ειστε *ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ* και σας αξιζει εστω και το ελαχιστο !  :02. Welcome:

----------


## BODYMPAL

> Παντως εαν υπαρχουν natural  αθλητες που θα  ηθελαν να συμμετασχουν προτινω να ερθουν και κατοπιν συνενοησης μεταξυ *ΤΟΥΣ* να δημιουργηθει εστω και ατυπα μια κατηγορια αποδεκτη ομως απο *ΟΛΟΥΣ* που θα λαβουν μερος σε αυτην! 
> 
> Ειχατε δεν ειχατε θα με βαλετε να φτιαχνω και natural επαθλα.




Χαίρομαι πραγματικά για τη  καλή διάθεση του κ. Κτιστακη δίνοντας μας το πράσινο φως για τι δημιουργία μιας natural κατηγορίας.!!!! :01. Smile:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Είναι μια πολύ καλή ευκαιρία για να φανούμε κ εμείς σαν αθλητές !!! :08. Turtle: 
Όσοι θέλουν και μπορούν να μπουν σε αυτή τη κατηγορία παρακαλώ γράψατε μας για να καταφέρουμε να τη δημιουργήσουμε!!!
Έχω κάνει την αρχή εγώ !!!!Σας περιμένω!!!!  
 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## savage

Στελιο αμα διοργανωσεις αγωνες με κατηγορια natural με dopping control κτλ,εγω θα ερθω σιγουρα να συμμετασχω εστω και καλυμπωντας. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

και πιστευω πως και ο φιλος μου ο παρης ο νικολαου θα συμμετασχει σιγουρα και λογικα κι ο γιγαντας γιαννης ο γιαντζογλου και πιστευω πως θα υπαρξουν και αλλα παιδια.

παντως μπραβο σου και μονο που το σκεφτηκες,ακομα κι αν τα πραματα δεν πανε οπως τα περιμνεις και δε το υλοποιησεις τελικα λογω πχ κοστους η μικρης συμμετοχης αθλητων

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο αμα διοργανωσεις αγωνες με κατηγορια natural με dopping control κτλ,εγω θα ερθω σιγουρα να συμμετασχω εστω και καλυμπωντας.
> 
> και πιστευω πως και ο φιλος μου ο παρης ο νικολαου θα συμμετασχει σιγουρα και λογικα κι ο γιγαντας γιαννης ο γιαντζογλου και πιστευω πως θα υπαρξουν και αλλα παιδια.
> 
> παντως μπραβο σου και μονο που το σκεφτηκες,ακομα κι αν τα πραματα δεν πανε οπως τα περιμνεις και δε το υλοποιησεις τελικα λογω πχ κοστους η μικρης συμμετοχης αθλητων


Καλα ρε παιδια δεν μπορουσατε να πειτε μια κουβεντα πιο νωρις ?   :02. Welcome: 

Λοιπον μολις μιλησα με ενα δειγματολογικο κεντρο και θα μπει σαν χορηγος αρα γλιτωνουμε το κοστος της δειγματοληψιας !   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Αυριο εκλεισα ραντεβου στο Πανεπιστημιακο Νοσοκομειο Ηρακλειου που ξερω οτι γινονται τα τεστ για να δω τι θα γινει και με ποιο τροπο ! *ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗ* μεχρι αυριο μαγκες !  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## savage

ρε στελιο εγω προσωπικα απο περσι τα φωναζω.ειχα ανοιξει ολοκληρο θεμα στο thread "ελληνικες ομοσπονδιες" οπου ζητουσα τη διεξαγωγη natural αγωνων και τα ξαναεγραψα και προχτες στο thread "προσδοκιες απο τους αγωνες". τι αλλο να κανω?? :01. Unsure: 

τελος παντων τελικα μιλας για φετος η για το 2012 οπως γραφεις πιο πανω? :01. Unsure: 

γιατι αν ειναι για φετος τελικα οπως καταλαβαινω απο τα τελευταια μηνυματα,καλο θα ηταν να το ξερουμε οσο πιο νωρις γινεται,γιατι μενουν λιγοτερο απο 40 μερες και ειναι ηδη πολυ μικρος ο χρονος για διαιτα κτλ για ενα φυσικο αθλητη.

εγω εχω ηδη ξεκινησει διαιτα βεβαια εν οψει των αλλων αγωνων αλλα για τις 15 μαιου ειναι οριακο το αν θα προλαβω,και υποθετω οτι το ιδιο ισχυει και για αλλους αθλητες που ειχαν σκοπο να συμμετασχουν αργοτερα η να μην συμμετασχουν για φετος αλλα βλεποντας αυτη την κινηση για τους natural αγωνες να θελησουν να συμμετασχουν.

τελος παντων περιμενουμε να μας πεις αυριο.Ες αυριον τα σπουδαια λοιπον :02. Welcome:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

KEEP WALKING,YOU ARE ONE STEP FRONT :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ρε στελιο εγω προσωπικα απο περσι τα φωναζω.ειχα ανοιξει ολοκληρο θεμα στο thread "ελληνικες ομοσπονδιες" οπου ζητουσα τη διεξαγωγη natural αγωνων και τα ξαναεγραψα και προχτες στο thread "προσδοκιες απο τους αγωνες". τι αλλο να κανω??
> 
> τελος παντων τελικα μιλας για φετος η για το 2012 οπως γραφεις πιο πανω?
> 
> γιατι αν ειναι για φετος τελικα οπως καταλαβαινω απο τα τελευταια μηνυματα,καλο θα ηταν να το ξερουμε οσο πιο νωρις γινεται,γιατι μενουν λιγοτερο απο 40 μερες και ειναι ηδη πολυ μικρος ο χρονος για διαιτα κτλ για ενα φυσικο αθλητη.
> 
> εγω εχω ηδη ξεκινησει διαιτα βεβαια εν οψει των αλλων αγωνων αλλα για τις 15 μαιου ειναι οριακο το αν θα προλαβω,και υποθετω οτι το ιδιο ισχυει και για αλλους αθλητες που ειχαν σκοπο να συμμετασχουν αργοτερα η να μην συμμετασχουν για φετος αλλα βλεποντας αυτη την κινηση για τους natural αγωνες να θελησουν να συμμετασχουν.
> 
> τελος παντων περιμενουμε να μας πεις αυριο.Ες αυριον τα σπουδαια λοιπον


*EXEIΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ!* Συγνωμη που δεν το προσεξα.... :01. Sad:  

Μιλαω για *ΦΕΤΟΣ* οχι το 2012

----------


## savage

ενταξει δεν πειραζει. περιμενω νεοτερα το συντομοτερο δυνατον ωστε αφενος να να ξερω αν πρεπει να εντεινω τη διαιτα μπας και προλαβω και αφετερου να το διαδωσω και σε αλλα παιδια αν κι εφοσον οριστικοποιηθει.

μιλαμε στελιο :02. Welcome:

----------


## zakk lio

> *EXEIΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ!* Συγνωμη που δεν το προσεξα.... 
> 
> Μιλαω για *ΦΕΤΟΣ* οχι το 2012



 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## BODYMPAL

> *EXEIΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ!* Συγνωμη που δεν το προσεξα.... 
> 
> Μιλαω για *ΦΕΤΟΣ* οχι το 2012



Απ’ ότι βλέπω τα καταφέραμε !! Περιμένουμε νέα σας κ . Κτιστακη !!!
 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## StefPat

> κολλημα!! 
> StefPat.....για σενα ερχουμε!! 
> 
> Ελενη


ελπίζω να μπορέσω να σας συναντήσω Ελένη!! 

Ανυπομονώ!




> Στελιο αμα διοργανωσεις αγωνες με κατηγορια natural με dopping control κτλ,εγω θα ερθω σιγουρα να συμμετασχω εστω και καλυμπωντας.
> 
> και πιστευω πως και ο φιλος μου ο παρης ο νικολαου θα συμμετασχει σιγουρα και λογικα κι ο γιγαντας γιαννης ο γιαντζογλου και πιστευω πως θα υπαρξουν και αλλα παιδια.
> 
> παντως μπραβο σου και μονο που το σκεφτηκες,ακομα κι αν τα πραματα δεν πανε οπως τα περιμνεις και δε το υλοποιησεις τελικα λογω πχ κοστους η μικρης συμμετοχης αθλητων


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Με το καλό να σε δούμε κ εσένα Νίκο!!

----------


## kefalianos

> ελπίζω να μπορέσω να σας συναντήσω Ελένη!! 
> 
> Ανυπομονώ!


 

Συγουρα και θα μας δεις........Παρασκευη 13ς θα ημαστε εκει!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## fetas

Αγαπητοί φιλοι και συναθλητές ,εκπλήσομαι !!!!!!!!
Ποιος ειναι ο ΒODYMPAL δεν γνωριζω ,τον Παρη Νικολαου μονο απο φωτογραφιες ,
τον Nικο (SAVAGE)μονο μεσω forum ,απορω πραγματικα που με αποκαλει γιγαντα !!!!
δεν περιμενα με τιποτα να υπαρχουν τετοιοι αθλητες .
Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι φετος εχω μια  ομαδα που ειδη εχει κλεισει εισητήρια για Κρητη με 5 αθλητες natural !!!!  
Οπότε 5 και 3=8 ατομα εως τωρα που μπορουμε να δημιουργησουμε εστω μια κατηγορια 
natural οpen και να ζητησουμε να υποβληθουμε σε doping ουρων και αιματος .
Νομιζω οτι η σειρα καταταξης και μονο χωρις κανενα επαθλο μας φτανει μιας και το μεγαλυτερο επαθλο για μας θα ειναι το οτι περασαμε το doping control.
Aλλα προς θεου δεν θα ζητησουμε μονο αυτο απο τον Κ.Κτιστακη που πολυ αγαπω 
και απο τον κυριο Αποστολακη ,(συνδιοργανωτη )
Μα θα κανουμε αυτοματα την συσταση μιας NATURAL ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑΣ,και ετσι θα διεκδικισουμε τα εξης:
Συμμετοχη στον διαγωνισμο Ναtural κι ολα τα επαθλα που μας αξιζουν
Συμμετοχη στον ευρητερο  διαγωνισμο GREEK KING  με ολα τα επαθλα που μας αξιζουν
Συμμετοχη στον διαγωνισμο ομοσπονδιων εαν συμβει τελικα με ολα τα επαθλα που μας αξιζουν 
Φυσικα ολα αυτα δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα στο οτι θα αξιωθει καποιος να κανει natural αγωνα .
Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους και περιμενω νεοτερα
Με αγαπη Ιωαννης Γιαντζογλου

----------


## Πολύβιος

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! :01. Smile:  χαιρετίζω με τη σειρά μου αυτή την πρωτοποριακή κίνηση και δηλώνω συμμετοχή εάν τελικά ευοδώσει η προσπάθεια κ γίνει η κατηγορία! 

πολλα μπραβο στον κ.Κτιστακη!! :03. Clap:  διορατικός κ με πολλή αγάπη για αυτό το άθλημα!

----------


## BODYMPAL

> Αγαπητοί φιλοι και συναθλητές ,εκπλήσομαι !!!!!!!!
> Ποιος ειναι ο ΒODYMPAL δεν γνωριζω ,τον Παρη Νικολαου μονο απο φωτογραφιες ,
> τον Nικο (SAVAGE)μονο μεσω forum ,απορω πραγματικα που με αποκαλει γιγαντα !!!!
> δεν περιμενα με τιποτα να υπαρχουν τετοιοι αθλητες .
> Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι φετος εχω μια  ομαδα που ειδη εχει κλεισει εισητήρια για Κρητη με 5 αθλητες natural !!!!  
> Οπότε 5 και 3=8 ατομα εως τωρα που μπορουμε να δημιουργησουμε εστω μια κατηγορια 
> natural οpen και να ζητησουμε να υποβληθουμε σε doping ουρων και αιματος .
> Νομιζω οτι η σειρα καταταξης και μονο χωρις κανενα επαθλο μας φτανει μιας και το μεγαλυτερο επαθλο για μας θα ειναι το οτι περασαμε το doping control.
> Aλλα προς θεου δεν θα ζητησουμε μονο αυτο απο τον Κ.Κτιστακη που πολυ αγαπω 
> ...


 Απρόσμενη εξέλιξη θα έλεγα .. :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: δεν περίμενα πως απλά γράφοντας μια ιδέα μου θα έβρισκα τόσους πολλούς οπαδούς !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Αγαπητέ  Ιωαννης Γιαντζογλου λογικό είναι να μην με γνωρίζεις είμαι νέος στο forum αλλά ασχολούμαι φανατικά  με το άθλημα μας εδώ και 4 χρόνια (σχετικά λίγο αναλογικά με εσάς φαντάζομαι .κάτι που άμεσα συνεπάγετε ότι δεν θα έχω το επίπεδο σας ) !!Τον Παρη Νικολαου αλλα και τον savage τους έχω δει σε αγώνες κ πραγματικά τους θαυμάζω γιατί θεωρώ πως είναι πρότυπα για όλους εμάς!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  Δεν περίμενα να εμφανιστούν ξαφνικά τόσοι που ασχολούνται με το natural fitness-bodybuilding και απορώ γιατί πέρα από τον savage και εμένα τώρα δεν προσπάθησε να κάνει κάποια κίνηση για να γινει από νωρίτερα κάτι αντίστοιχο!!! Η ιδέα της δημιουργίας  NATURAL ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑΣ είναι πολύ καλή αν και πιστεύω θα βρεθούν πολλά εμπόδια για την υλοποίηση της !!! :01. Sad:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Aλλα προς θεου δεν θα ζητησουμε μονο αυτο απο τον Κ.Κτιστακη που πολυ αγαπω 
> και απο τον κυριο Αποστολακη ,(συνδιοργανωτη )
> Μα θα κανουμε αυτοματα την συσταση μιας NATURAL ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑΣ,και ετσι θα διεκδικισουμε τα εξης:
> Συμμετοχη στον διαγωνισμο Ναtural κι ολα τα επαθλα που μας αξιζουν
> Συμμετοχη στον ευρητερο  διαγωνισμο GREEK KING  με ολα τα επαθλα που μας αξιζουν
> Συμμετοχη στον διαγωνισμο ομοσπονδιων εαν συμβει τελικα με ολα τα επαθλα που μας αξιζουν 
> Φυσικα ολα αυτα δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα στο οτι θα αξιωθει καποιος να κανει natural αγωνα .
> Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους και περιμενω νεοτερα
> Με αγαπη Ιωαννης Γιαντζογλου


Ολα δεκτα απλα λιγο υπομονη να βγαλω μια ακρη με τα διαδικαστηκα μαγκες  :02. Welcome:

----------


## zakk lio

> Αγαπητοί φιλοι και συναθλητές ,εκπλήσομαι !!!!!!!!
> 
> Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι φετος εχω μια  ομαδα που ειδη εχει κλεισει εισητήρια για Κρητη με 5 αθλητες natural !!!!  
> Οπότε 5 και 3=8 ατομα εως τωρα που μπορουμε να δημιουργησουμε εστω μια κατηγορια 
> natural οpen και να ζητησουμε να υποβληθουμε σε doping ουρων και αιματος .
> Νομιζω οτι η σειρα καταταξης και μονο χωρις κανενα επαθλο μας φτανει μιας και το μεγαλυτερο επαθλο για μας θα ειναι το οτι περασαμε το doping control.
> Aλλα προς θεου δεν θα ζητησουμε μονο αυτο απο τον Κ.Κτιστακη που πολυ αγαπω 
> και απο τον κυριο Αποστολακη ,(συνδιοργανωτη )
> Μα θα κανουμε αυτοματα την συσταση μιας NATURAL ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑΣ,και ετσι θα διεκδικισουμε τα εξης:
> ...


Πωπω τρελαθηκα τωρα  :02. Shock:  !!! κ. Κτιστακη πιστευω οτι οι προτασεις του
 Γ. Γιαντζογλου ειναι κορυφαιες!!! πρωτοποριακες για την ελλαδα!! και σιγουρα θα βοηθησουν αποφασιστικα στο να σπασουν καποια "ταμπου" στον χωρο του ΒΒ οσων αφορα την χρηση αναβολικων και θα συμβαλλουν στο να σταματησει μια μεγαλη μεριδα του κοινου να κατακρινει το αθλημα ...
ειναι ενας ανθρωπος που αυτα που εγραψε τα σκεφτεται και τα προσπαθει χρονια τωρα αλλα δεν ειχε την δυνατοτητα και την στηριξη να τα πραγματοποιησει

αυτο λοιπον που χρειαζεται ειναι η στηριξη σας ουτως ωστε να γινουν οι ιδεες του Γιαννη εκτος απο πρωτοποριακες, 
πραγματοποιησημες

 να σας πω απο την μερια μου οτι αναγνωριζω το παθος σας για το αθλημα και σας συγχαιρω για αυτη την τεραστια κινηση και πρωτοβουλια!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## BODYMPAL

> Ολα δεκτα απλα λιγο υπομονη να βγαλω μια ακρη με τα διαδικαστηκα μαγκες


Κ Κτιστακη ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα σχετικά με τους αγώνες .
Κάποιος αθλητής natural π.χ. θα μπορεί να μετάσχει και σε άλλες κατηγορίες  όπως η fitness η’ athletic και αν ναι μέχρι σε πόσες κατηγορίες μπορεί να μετέχει ένας αθλητής ??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## zakk lio

> Κάποιος αθλητής natural π.χ. θα μπορεί να μετάσχει και σε άλλες κατηγορίες  όπως η fitness η’ athletic και αν ναι μέχρι σε πόσες κατηγορίες μπορεί να μετέχει ένας αθλητής ???


απ οτι καταλαβα θα ειναι κανονικα οι κατηγοριες που θα μετεχουν ολοι οι αθλητες του αγωνα κανονικα ... και θα υπαρξει αλλη μια/δυο μονο για τους νατουραλ 

(εφοσον βεβαια πραγματοποιηθει ο ελεγχος doping)

αν και απο οτι καταλαβαινω απο τα λογια του Γιαννη στοχος αρχικα ειναι η αναγνωριση και η προβολη των νατουραλ αθλητων και η επιβραβευση των κοπων τους ... και οχι ο μεταξυ τους ανταγωνισμος ...  :01. Wink:

----------


## fetas

Εννοειτα πως ο Στελιος   ξερει καλυτερα απο ολους πως να αποδωσει σε καθε αθλητη αυτο που του αξιζει και αυτο πιστευω γνωριζωντας των ειναι ο σκοπος του ,καθοτι εχει 
ζησει απο κοντα τα ελληνικα δρωμενα του b.b την τελευταια 20 ετια  και σαν αθλητης και σαν προπονητης και σα παραγοντας σε ολες τις ομοσπονδιες .
Οσον αφορα τωρα το θεμα των αγωνων natural που προσπαθει να ενσωματωσει ο Στελιος στον Αγωνα θα ηθελα να ξερεται ολοι οτι ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο ,και εαν δεν το πετυχει θα ηταν απολυτος κατανοητο γιατι :
το doping control που πρεπει να διεξαχθει θα πρεπει για να μην μπορει να προσβληθει απο κανενα και να μην προσβαλει κανενα να ειναι απο εγκυρο ανεξαρτυτο  φορεα οπως η  wada .Η γιατροι της wada ειναι εξειδικευμενοι γι αυτοι την δουλεια οπως γνωριζω και 
δινουν εξετασεις για να μπουν σε αυτη .οι λιστες της wada για απογορευμενες ουσιες που ανιχνευονται στα ουρα ειναι τουλαχιστον 150 και συνεχως αυξανονται .
αυτα και αλλα πολλα καθιστουν υψηλο το ποσο του τεστ ανα ατομο .
τετοια ποσα μπορει να αναλαμβανει να τα πληρωνει μια ομοσπονδια ολοκληρη φτιαγμενη 
για αυτη την δουλεια για εναν εξολοκληρου natural αγωνα .εξαλου πως σας φαινεται ενας αγωνας με μια κατηγορια μονο natural?
Οπως και να χει το τοπικ ειναι για το'' Greek Κing '' και οτι καταφερει ο Στελιος ειναι δεκτο μιας και φιλοτιμιεται να κανει οτι του ζητουν .

----------


## BODYMPAL

> απ οτι καταλαβα θα ειναι κανονικα οι κατηγοριες που θα μετεχουν ολοι οι αθλητες του αγωνα κανονικα ... και θα υπαρξει αλλη μια/δυο μονο για τους νατουραλ 
> 
> (εφοσον βεβαια πραγματοποιηθει ο ελεγχος doping)
> 
> αν και απο οτι καταλαβαινω απο τα λογια του Γιαννη στοχος αρχικα ειναι η αναγνωριση και η προβολη των νατουραλ αθλητων και η επιβραβευση των κοπων τους ... και οχι ο μεταξυ τους ανταγωνισμος ...


Αρκετά καλό έτσι όπως το λες . :01. Smile: σίγουρα όμως θα πρέπει να υπάρξουν τουλάχιστον 2 κατηγορίες έστω μονό για το ύψος !!!! Αν από την άλλη γίνει  χωρίς να υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός απλά για την προβολή και την επιβράβευση για τους κόπους μας  θα είναι αρκετά καλό σαν μια αρχή και για το natural f-bb .. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  Aλλά καλύτερα να περιμένουμε για μια ποιο σίγουρη απάντηση   από  τον κ Κτιστακης και στο αν (Κάποιος αθλητής natural π.χ. θα μπορεί να μετάσχει και σε άλλες κατηγορίες όπως η fitness η’ athletic εφόσον και αν δεν υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός όπως γράφεις φίλε μου zakk lio )

----------


## zakk lio

> το doping control που πρεπει να διεξαχθει θα πρεπει για να μην μπορει να προσβληθει απο κανενα και να μην προσβαλει κανενα να ειναι απο εγκυρο ανεξαρτυτο  φορεα οπως η  wada .Η γιατροι της wada ειναι εξειδικευμενοι γι αυτοι την δουλεια οπως γνωριζω και 
> δινουν εξετασεις για να μπουν σε αυτη .οι λιστες της wada για απογορευμενες ουσιες που ανιχνευονται στα ουρα ειναι τουλαχιστον 150 και συνεχως αυξανονται .
> 
> .


α εσυ το εχεις ψαξει απο παλια το θεμα  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

διαβάζω όλα αυτα και ωραία ακούγονται , γιατι και γω δεν θα έγραφα κάτι για το θέμα νάτουραλ αν δεν έχω την εμπειρία όταν για 4 χρόνια που κατέβαινα σε αγώνες απο 86 έως 88 νάτουραλ κατέβαινα όχι επειδη ήμουν εγω το καλό παιδί και οι άλλοι κακοί αλλα επειδη δεν είχαμε ιδέα απο αας και είμασταν ιδεολόγοι και το θεωρούσαμε απάτη την χρήση αας

αλλα για να γίνουν τέστ αντιντόμπινκ και να θεωρούνται αξιόπιστα θα πρέπει να γίνονται απο έναν αναγνωρισμένο φορέα όπως η wada 

δεν είναι δηλαδή δυνατόν αν πχ έκανα εγω ενα αγώνα να τούς βάζω να κατουράν στα ποτηράκια και να τα πηγαίνω σε ενα εργαστήριο για ανάλυση που θα μπορούσε άνετα να αμφισβητήσει ο καθένας ώς μη αξιόπιστο , αφού άνετα εφόσον δεν θα υπάρχουν κυρώσεις θα μπορούσε το θετικό να το πούν αρνητικό 

απο την άλλη πάλι σε νάτουραλ αγώνες όλοι ξέρουμε οι έχοντες περισσότερες γνώσεις τα τέστ τα περνάν για πλάκα , με λιγότερη χρήση βέβαια ουσιών αλλα πάλι υφίσταντε , εδω επίσημα ολυμπιακά αθλήματα που εφόσον περνάν τεστ και θεωρούνται νάτουραλ , όλοι λένε οτι είναι χρήστες , ακόμη και εκεί δηλαδή αμφισβητούνται .

μετα όταν κολάμε την ταμπέλα νάτουραλ αμέσως θάβουμε μόνοι μας όλο τον κλάδο το ββ και τι ενοώ γιατι πολλοι δεν θα το καταλάβουν 

σε πιο άθλημα έχετε δεί πχ αγώνες ταεκβοντο νατουραλ , αγώνες στίβου νατουραλ, η σε όλα τα αθλήματα οι αγώνες δεν φέρουν τον τίτλο νατουραλ. απλά αναφέρετε το άθλημα και το μέγεθος της διοργάνωσης πανελλήνιο, τοπικό ,κτλ.

γι αυτο έλεγα μόνοι μας βαζαμε τα χεράκια μας και βγάζαμε τα ματάκια μας , όταν άλλο θέμα συζήτησης απο τα αας δεν υπάρχει , ενω παλιότερα αυτες οι κουβέντες γινόταν όπως και στα ολυμπιακά αθλήματα αυστηρα και μόνο μεταξύ των αθλητων υψηλού επιπέδου που θέλαν το κάτι παραπάνω 

και μη βρεθεί κανείς να πεί καμια εξυπνάδα και τι δηλαδή να λέμε ψέματα όχι βέβαια , αλλα συζητώντας συνέχεια και χρεώνοντας το ββ με αυτα αυτομάτως γίνετε διαφήμηση των ουσιών και δεν μειώνετε αλλα αυξάνετε η χρήση 

και πάμε λοιπόν σε μια οργάνωση που θα έχει τον κανονικό αγώνα και ένα νάτουραλ .

αμέσως λοιπόν όσοι δεν πάνε στο νατουραλ θα είναι τα μαύρα πρόβατα γιατι θα είναι οι "βρώμικοι " και οι άλλοι οι καθαροί που αυτο δεν είναι πάντα αντιπροσωπευτικό αφού αν ξέρει ο άλλος τα τέστ τα περνάει .

και φανταστείτε να υπάρχουν και μερικοί πορωμένοι και να γιουχάρουν τους άλλους που δεν είναι νάτουραλ και δεν θα μπορείς να τούς πείς και τίποτε γιατι θα πούν με την απλή λογική πάρτε αυτούς τους μεταλλαγμένους απο δω εδω έχουμε τα καθαρα παιδια που αν ήταν κι αυτοί καθαροί θα είχαν τα κότσια να παίξουν στη νατουραλ κατηγορία .

το σωστό θα ήταν να γίνει ένας αγώνας νατουραλ καθαρα με όλες τις κατηγορίες όπως των κανονικών αγώνων ββ .

έτσι είναι δεν γίνετε να κάνουμε όλα τα χατήρια γιατι υπερτερώντας κάπου μειωνεκτούμε κάπου αλλού όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με διαμέτρου αντίθετες ένοιες 
γιατι στα λόγια όλα απλα είναι και χτίζουμε  ανώγια και κατώγια οι πράξεις και τα αποτελέσματα των πράξεων μας χαρακτηρίζουν και απο το πόσο εφικτα είναι αυτα που λέμε 

γι αυτο αν δείτε αγώνες νατουραλ είναι νατουραλ όσες φορές έχουν γίνει , όχι κατηγορία νατουραλ , οπως λέμε η "παπάς παπάς η ζευγάς ζευγάς "

γι αυτο καλο είναι να σκευτόμαστε κάποια πράγματα να τα προγραμματίζουμε σωστα και μετα να τα λέμε εφόσον είναι τετελεσμένων γεγονότων και όχι στο ποδάρι τι θα πάρει ο κύριος ? αμέσως έφτασεεεεε

----------


## mantus3

Γιατί τόσος παραλογισμός περί του νάτουραλ? 



  Σε έναν αγώνα με 3-4-5 αθλητές που θα τους προωθήσετε ως νατουραλ, θα είναι σαν να λέτε σε όλον τον κόσμο ότι όλοι οι άλλοι έχουν πάρει… κάνω λάθος?????

----------


## BODYMPAL

Νομίζω πως από εκεί που έδειχναν τα πράγματα πως πάνε μια χαρά ξαφνικά πάμε και βρίσκουμε προβλήματα από το πουθενά. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πραγματικά γιατί γίνετε αυτό .. :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad: .ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ είπε το παραμικρό για τους άλλους αθλητές που θα μετέχουν στους αγώνες .Εγώ ο ίδιος είχα γράψει στο πρώτο μου post αναφέροντας μαζί με την ιδέα της natural κατηγορίας ότι (((Δεν θέλω να προσβάλω κανένα αθλητή που από επιλογή του μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει...!)))

----------


## mantus3

Το ποιο σωστό, με τα δικά μου μάτια σαν θεατή (γιατί με 20% bf, 1,67 – 82kg αθλητή δεν με λέω), θα ήταν ένας άλλος αγώνας, κ όχι μία ακόμα κατηγορία μεταξύ άλλων…

----------


## giannis64

παιδιά το καλύτερο είναι να μην συζητηθεί το θέμα του νατουραλ αγώνα σε αυτό το θέμα, μιας και θα πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα.
υπάρχει ένα θεματακι ανοιχτό, και μπορούμε εκεί να συζητήσουμε ότι θέλετε με ότι επακόλουθα θα μπορούσε να έχει.

Θα θελατε 100% natural αγωνες? 
απλά να πω και εγώ κάτι. όταν θα υπάρξει μια κατηγορία νατουραλ σε έναν γενικό αγώνα ββ, όπου θα συμμετέχουν και προχωρημένοι αθλητές, τι θα γίνει? Θα ήταν σαν να παραδέχονταν κάποιοι πως υπάρχει η πλειοψηφία των φαρμακωμένων και οι νατουραλ οι οποίοι θα ήταν και μειονότητα. Οπότε βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας μόνοι μας όπως είπε και ο Ηλίας. Επίσης θα καρπωθούν την προσέλευση των θεατών οι <νατουραλ> οι οποίοι θα έχουν πάει για να δουν τους προχωρημένους, γιατί αν γινόταν αγώνες νατουραλ στην Ελλάδα, τους θεατές θα τους μετρούσαν στα δάχτυλα. 

Θα θελατε 100% natural αγωνες?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Νομίζω πως από εκεί που έδειχναν τα πράγματα πως πάνε μια χαρά ξαφνικά πάμε και βρίσκουμε προβλήματα από το πουθενά. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πραγματικά γιατί γίνετε αυτό ...ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ είπε το παραμικρό για τους άλλους αθλητές που θα μετέχουν στους αγώνες .Εγώ ο ίδιος είχα γράψει στο πρώτο μου post αναφέροντας μαζί με την ιδέα της natural κατηγορίας ότι (((Δεν θέλω να προσβάλω κανένα αθλητή που από επιλογή του μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει...!)))



συγνώμη αλλα έτσι όπως τα λές θα βάλουμε και τα κλάματα ποιός είπε ότι δεν σκευτόμαστε τα άλλα παιδια όταν εγω κατέβαινα νατουραλ άλλοι δεν είχαν γεννηθει . αλλα όταν τα παρουσιάζουμε τα πράγματα στην πραγματική τους διάσταση προκύπτουν κάποια προβλήματα η καλύτερα κάποιες απορίες που ακούγοντάς τες ο κάθε διοργανωτής και παίρνοντας τες υπόψιν μπορεί να βγεί κάτι καλό η να αποτραπεί κάτι κακό , αρκεί κάθε τι που λέγετε να βασίζετε σε επιχειρήματα και να μην είναι κάτι απλα για αντίδραση 

το να χαιδεύουμε αυτια και να πουλάμε όνειρα εύκολο είναι 

και στο κάτω κάτω γιατι δηλαδή να στεναχωρεθούν κάποιοι , δεν λέει κανείς σε κανέναν να πάει με το ζόρι να αγωνιστει σε αγώνες χωρίς αντιντόπινκ 
και στην τελικη δεν λέει κανείς δεν θέλει να γίνονται τέτοιοι αγώνες , αλλα είπα και γω ενα επιχείρημα σε περίπτωση που γίνουν 2 αγωνες μαζί και κανείς δεν το ακουμπάει οτι το ένα απαξιώνει έμμεσα το άλλο , απλα πάνω στον ενθουσιασμό κανείς δεν το σκεύτηκε 

εγω θα πω και το άλλο θα βγούν και κάποιοι και θα πούν γιατι δεν κάνετε και ενα διαγωνισμό ποιός είναι ο πιο όμορφος , γιατι δηλαδή και οι όμορφοι παράπονο θα έχουν δεν έχουν ανα αγώνα να συμμετέχουν να δείξουν τα κάλη τους 

και το ξαναλέω μια ακόμα φορα κανείς δεν λέει να μην γίνουν αγώνες με αντιντόπινκ άλλωστε και μέχρι το 89 που κατέβαινα στην ιφββ μας λέγαν θα μας κάνουν τεστ για διουρητικα και αν πιαστούμε θετικοι μέχρι και πρόστιμο θα πληρώσει η ομοσπονδία , εγω προσωπικα δεν είδα κατι τέτοιο ποτε αν και δεν ακουμπησα διουρητικα γι αυτο τον λόγο , αλλα ξέρω παλιότερα σε παγκόσμια γινόταν .

γιατι παιδια και τυπώστε το καλά στο μυαλό σας οι σχετικοί,  γιατι οι λιγότερο σχετικοί δικαιολογούνται ότι και να πούν , αν θέλουμε να έχουμε πραγματικα νατουραλ αγώνες αυτοι δεν γίνονται με τεστ μόνο στούς αγώνες αλλα και κατα την διάρκεια της χρονιας γιατι κάποιος  όλο το χρόνο είναι μεσα στο φάρμακο και βγεί 2μήνες πρίν τους αγώνες μπορεί να μην πιαστεί και θα το παίζει μετα λουλούδι αμύριστο.

εδω έχει κατηγορίες που μπορεί να συμμετέχει κάποιος χωρίς τίποτε , εγω ξέρω αυτη την στιγμη 2 αθλητες απο κομοτινη στα τεφα που θα κατεβούν , τους βοηθάω εγω και δεν έχουν ακουμπήσει ούτε τωρα ούτε στο παρελθόν φάρμακα και ενοείτε θα κατεβούν στην απλή φίτνες κατηγορία , αλλα δεν θα βγούν να το παίζουν και μούρη μετα ότι εμείς είμαστε καθαροι και σείς η βρώμικοι , επιλογή του καθένα είναι και δεν χρειάζονται αντιντόπινκ να το αποδείξουν γιατι είναι ιδεολόγοι και το κάνουν για τον εαυτό τους απλα είναι τα πράματα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> παιδιά το καλύτερο είναι να μην συζητηθεί το θέμα του νατουραλ αγώνα σε αυτό το θέμα, μιας και θα πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα.
> υπάρχει ένα θεματακι ανοιχτό, και μπορούμε εκεί να συζητήσουμε ότι θέλετε με ότι επακόλουθα θα μπορούσε να έχει.
> 
> Θα θελατε 100% natural αγωνες? 
> απλά να πω και εγώ κάτι. όταν θα υπάρξει μια κατηγορία νατουραλ σε έναν γενικό αγώνα ββ, όπου θα συμμετέχουν και προχωρημένοι αθλητές, τι θα γίνει? Θα ήταν σαν να παραδέχονταν κάποιοι πως υπάρχει η πλειοψηφία των φαρμακωμένων και οι νατουραλ οι οποίοι θα ήταν και μειονότητα. Οπότε βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας μόνοι μας όπως είπε και ο Ηλίας. Επίσης θα καρπωθούν την προσέλευση των θεατών οι <νατουραλ> οι οποίοι θα έχουν πάει για να δουν τους προχωρημένους, γιατί αν γινόταν αγώνες νατουραλ στην Ελλάδα, τους θεατές θα τους μετρούσαν στα δάχτυλα. 
> 
> Θα θελατε 100% natural αγωνες?


γιάννη και γω το σκεύτηκα αλλα αυτό ξεκίνησε απο τον διοργανωτή γι αυτο και συνεχίστηκε και είναι κάτι που αφορα τον αγώνα και εφόσον έθιξε το θέμα ο διοργανωτής οφείλουμε να το στηρίξουμε και να πεί ο καθένας τις απόψεις του , γιατι αυτό το τοπικ έγινε με σκοπό την προώθηση και την ανάλυση όλων των παραμέτρων τού αγώνα , αλλα πάντα μέσα σε κόσμιο ύφος για να είναι επικοδομητικό και να βγούν κάποια συμπεράσματα και προβληματισμοί

----------


## Annie

..παιδιά μην προβληματίζεστε χωρίς λόγο....
..ο στέλιος σήμερα, όλη μέρα τρέχει για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα....
 :02. Welcome:

----------


## sofos

> αν θέλουμε να έχουμε πραγματικα νατουραλ αγώνες αυτοι δεν γίνονται με τεστ μόνο στούς αγώνες αλλα και κατα την διάρκεια της χρονιας γιατι κάποιος  όλο το χρόνο είναι μεσα στο φάρμακο και βγεί 2μήνες πρίν τους αγώνες μπορεί να μην πιαστεί και θα το παίζει μετα λουλούδι αμύριστο.


 :03. Thumb up:  αυτο ηθελα να πω κ γω,αλλα θα μ εκραζαν τα ''natural'' μελη του forum  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## BODYMPAL

> ..παιδιά μην προβληματίζεστε χωρίς λόγο....
> ..ο στέλιος σήμερα, όλη μέρα τρέχει για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα....


Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε..... Ας περιμένουμε  τον κ Κτιστακη .........

----------


## zakk lio

μα τι σας πειραζει αν σε εναν "ανεπισημο" και μακρια απο ομοσπονδιες οπως θεωρειτε αγωνα γινει αντιντοπινγκ κοντρολ ??? 

ισα ισα θα δει ο κοσμος οτι το ΒΒ δεν ειναι μονο "φαρμακα" αλλα μπορει καποιοσ να χτισει ενα αξιοπρεπες σωμα μακρια απο αυτα ...
ισως να αλλαξει και η σταση του κοσμου απεναντι στο αθλημα...

αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι δεν μου φαινεται λογικο απο ατομα, που εχουν φαει με το κουταλι το ΒΒ, και μαζι με τις βραβευσεις κτλ εχουν νιωσει και την αρνητικη σταση πολλων ανθρωπων απεναντι σε αυτο που αντιπροσωπευουν, να ειναι τοσο αρνητικοι απεναντι σε αυτην την προταση ...


αλλωστε μην ξεχναμε οτι και αθλητες που εχουν μεινει μακρια απο ΑΑΣ (για τους δικους τους λογους) συχνα φορτονονται τον τιτλο του "φαρμακωμενου" αναιρωντας τους κοπους και τισ στερησεις που εχουν περασει ...
πιστευω δηλαδη πως το να περασει ενας αθλητης τον ελεγχο ντοπινγκ σε εναν τετοιο αγωνα θα τον δικαιωνε στα ματια πολλων "στενομυαλων" ... φανταζομαι πως ολοι καταλαβαινουμε τι εννοω


αυτη ειναι η προσωπικη μου αποψη, δεν ηθελα να προσβαλλω κανεναν, ουτε να επιβαλλω την γνωμη μου... αν κανω καποιο λαθος διορθοστε με 

 :02. Welcome:

----------


## BODYMPAL

> μα τι σας πειραζει αν σε εναν "ανεπισημο" και μακρια απο ομοσπονδιες οπως θεωρειτε αγωνα γινει αντιντοπινγκ κοντρολ ??? 
> 
> ισα ισα θα δει ο κοσμος οτι το ΒΒ δεν ειναι μονο "φαρμακα" αλλα μπορει καποιοσ να χτισει ενα αξιοπρεπες σωμα μακρια απο αυτα ...
> ισως να αλλαξει και η σταση του κοσμου απεναντι στο αθλημα...
> 
> αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι δεν μου φαινεται λογικο απο ατομα, που εχουν φαει με το κουταλι το ΒΒ, και μαζι με τις βραβευσεις κτλ εχουν νιωσει και την αρνητικη σταση πολλων ανθρωπων απεναντι σε αυτο που αντιπροσωπευουν, να ειναι τοσο αρνητικοι απεναντι σε αυτην την προταση ...
> 
> 
> αλλωστε μην ξεχναμε οτι και αθλητες που εχουν μεινει μακρια απο ΑΑΣ (για τους δικους τους λογους) συχνα φορτονονται τον τιτλο του "φαρμακωμενου" αναιρωντας τους κοπους και τισ στερησεις που εχουν περασει ...
> ...


Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση και την υποστήριξη πιστεύω πως όπως τα λες είναι.!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> *μα τι σας πειραζει αν σε εναν "ανεπισημο" και μακρια απο ομοσπονδιες οπως θεωρειτε αγωνα γινει αντιντοπινγκ κοντρολ ???* 
> 
> ισα ισα θα δει ο κοσμος οτι το ΒΒ δεν ειναι μονο "φαρμακα" αλλα μπορει καποιοσ να χτισει ενα αξιοπρεπες σωμα μακρια απο αυτα ...
> ισως να αλλαξει και η σταση του κοσμου απεναντι στο αθλημα...
> 
> αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι δεν μου φαινεται λογικο απο ατομα, που εχουν φαει με το κουταλι το ΒΒ, και μαζι με τις βραβευσεις κτλ εχουν νιωσει και την αρνητικη σταση πολλων ανθρωπων απεναντι σε αυτο που αντιπροσωπευουν, να ειναι τοσο αρνητικοι απεναντι σε αυτην την προταση ...
> 
> 
> αλλωστε μην ξεχναμε οτι και αθλητες που εχουν μεινει μακρια απο ΑΑΣ (για τους δικους τους λογους) συχνα φορτονονται τον τιτλο του "φαρμακωμενου" αναιρωντας τους κοπους και τισ στερησεις που εχουν περασει ...
> ...


και ποιός σου είπε οτι μας πειράζει δηλαδή εγω γράφω ολόκληρες εκθέσεις και αυτό έχεις καταλάβει? απλα είπα κάτι και τούς λόγους αν αυτα συμπέσουν μαζί ,τι συνέπειες θα μπορούσε να έχουν,  σαν ιδέα και μια άποψη απο κάποιον που έχει κοντα στα 30 χρόνια ενασχόλησης με το ββ .

και το ότι μπορεί να χτίσει ενα αξιοπρεπές σώμα αυτο εγω το ξέρω καλύτερα απο τον καθένα και το έχουμε χιλιοειπωμένο στο φόρουμ 
και επίσης έχουμε χιλιοπεί τι πρέπει να γίνει να δούν με άλλο μάτι το ββ και ποιοι φταίν αλλα δεν είναι εδω του παρόντος να εξηγήσουμε .

και για να είναι αξιόπιστο ενα αντιντόπινκ εκτός που χρειάζετε χρήμα , γιατι στοιχίζουν αλλα πρέπει να γίνετε και στην διάρκεια της χρονιάς όχι να είναι ό άλλος όλο τον χρόνο στα αας έστω λαιτ και μετα να σταματάει για 2 μήνες και να το παίζει παρθενοπιπίτσα .

ότι είναι ο καθένας είναι για τον εαυτό του και αν απαξιώνει αυτούς που συμετέχουν σε αγώνες χωρις τα τεστ ας μην κατεβεί , η μπορεί να κατεβεί χωρίς αας όπως θα αναφέρω και όνομα που το ξέρετε για να μην πω άλλους που δεν ξέρετε τον στρατη τον αργυράκη που κατέβαινε σε αγώνες σαν έφηβος και κέρδιζε χωρίς να πάρει τίποτε απολύτως απο αας , αλλα δεν κάναμε σαν την χήρα στο κρεβάτι να τον κάνουμε κατηγορία νατουραλ να κατέβει , 

άλλωστε γι αυτο υπάρχουν οι κατηγορίες φίτνες απλού που γνωρίζει πολύ καλά και ο στέλιος όπου μπορεί να κατεβεί ένας που δεν θέλει να κολυμπίσει στα βαθιά . 

ο θεατής θέλει να δεί θέαμα και ο αθλητής να συμμετέχει σε αγώνα που να τον εκφράζει και να μην νοιώσει αδικημένος , οπότε σύμφωνα με τον σωματότυπο και την μυική του κατάσταση θα σταθεί σε κατηγορία που δεν θα νοιώθει αδικημένος και τι μας νοιάζει εμάς αν έχει πάρει κανένα ψιλό η όχι μήπως ολυμπιακή επιτροπή είμαστε 

για να μιλάμε και λίγο σοβαρα και να πατάμε χώμα , είπαμε καλα τα λόγια αλλα να στηρίζονται κιόλας και να έχουν σοβαρότητα ,για να μην χαρακτηριστούμε γραφικοι 

δηλαδή φανταστειτε να γίνει αγώνας και παράλληλα αγώνας νάτουραλ , εκεί ρε μάγκες τι θα πεί ο κόσμος μπράβο και χωρις αας κάνουν ωραίο σώμα ? η δείτε τι διαφορα έχουν αυτοί που πέρνουν με αυτούς που δεν παίρνουν και με αυτο τον τρόπο μόνο να το πω χοντρα μπο*ρδελο θα τα κάνουμε , αλλα τι να λέμε κοντινη γιορτη θα γίνει και τα συμπεράσματα τα βγάζει ο καθένας

----------


## BODYMPAL

> ότι είναι ο καθένας είναι για τον εαυτό του και αν απαξιώνει αυτούς που συμετέχουν σε αγώνες χωρις τα τεστ ας μην κατεβεί , η μπορεί να κατεβεί χωρίς αας όπως θα αναφέρω και όνομα που το ξέρετε για να μην πω άλλους που δεν ξέρετε τον στρατη τον αργυράκη που κατέβαινε σε αγώνες σαν έφηβος και κέρδιζε χωρίς να πάρει τίποτε απολύτως απο αας , αλλα δεν κάναμε σαν την χήρα στο κρεβάτι να τον κάνουμε κατηγορία νατουραλ να κατέβει ,


Γιατί ποιος έκανε σαν χήρα στο κρεβάτι ??? όσο για το χοντρά μπο@δελο θα το κάνουμε νομίζω πως είστε  Υπερβολικός και  κακοπροαίρετος.

----------


## zakk lio

μα κ.Τριανταφυλλου δεν ειπε κανεις "ή κανετε κατηγορια νατουραλ ή δεν παιζουμε" ... 

ειπαμε "τι ωραια που θα ηταν αν υπηρχε μια τετοια ξεχωριστη κατηγορια σε αυτον τον αγωνα"  ...

αλλωστε ο αγωνας δεν ειναι αναγνωρισμενο πρωταθλημα και αν γινει για μια φορα αυτο το σκηνικο θα δουμε τι αποτελεσματα θα εχει ... δε νομιζω να γινει ποτε θεσμος το αντιντοπινγκ και οι νατουραλ κατηγοριες στο ΒΒ και ουτε και χρειαζεται

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Γιατί ποιος έκανε σαν χήρα στο κρεβάτι ??? όσο για το χοντρά μπο@δελο θα το κάνουμε νομίζω πως είστε  Υπερβολικός και  κακοπροαίρετος.



εσυ τωρα απο όσα είπα αυτο σου άρεσε και εγω που κάθομαι και τα αναλύω είμαι ο κακοπροαίρετος που το ββ το έχω φάει με το κουτάλι , τον λόγο που το έγραψα δεν τον κοίταξες αλλα το μπο*ρδέλο σε έκανε εντύπωση νοικοκύρη μου , που είναι μια έκφραση όταν λέμε απαξιώνουμε κάτι και το κάνουμε μαντάρα .

και αν σχολιάζεις και δεν θες να είσαι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου ρίξε μια ματια όχι σε αυτο το τόπικ αλλα σε όλο το φόρουμ να δείς πόσες φορες αναλύσαμε αυτο το θέμα και θα καταλάβεις γιατι όλα αυτα 

μπορεί όμως να είσαι καινούριος και δικαιολογείτε να μην γνωρίζεις , τότε πρίν γράψεις κάτι σκέψου και αυτο το ενδεχόμενο που θα πείς κακοπροαίρετο όταν κάποιος λέει κάτι τεκμηριωμένο , ενω εσυ που απο όλα αυτα το μπο*ρδέλο σε άρεσε είσαι καλοπροαίρετος 

και αν θες να μιλάς σοβαρα και να σε πάρουν στα σοβαρα μην λές απλα θέλω αυτο η θελω εκείνο αλλα τεκμηρίωσε η αντιπαραθέσου επι της ουσίας , δηλαδή αν δεν έγραφα την λέξη μπο*ρδέλο εσυ δεν θα έκανες πόστ,  δεν κατάλαβες τίποτε άλλο απο όλα αυτα 

μιλάμε και να θές να δείξεις καλοπροαίρετος δεν το έχεις καταφέρει

----------


## Muscleboss

> όσο για το χοντρά μπο@δελο θα το κάνουμε νομίζω πως είστε Υπερβολικός και κακοπροαίρετος.


Αδερφέ κακοπροαίρετος ο Ηλίας δεν ειναι σε καμία περίπτωση, ούτε υπερβολικός κατά τη γνώμη μου. Αλλά λογικό ειναι να μη γνωρίζεις, καθώς κ εσύ και ο zakk lio δεν έχετε ούτε 5 μέρες στο φόρουμ.  :01. Rolling Eyes: 

Πάντως αυτό που συμβαίνει και ο τρόπος που εξελίχθηκε, μου φαίνεται τραγελαφικό, ανεξάρτητα ποια έκβαση θα έχει στο θέμα του αγώνα. Η μοναδική ικανή και έμπιστη αρχή στη χώρα να διενεργήσει έλεγχο αντι-ντοπινγκ είναι ο ΕΣΚΑΝ και το ενδεχόμενο να ασχοληθεί με έναν αγώνα εκτος επίσημης ομοσπονδίας ειναι μηδενικό.

Προσωπικά δε μπορώ να το δώ σοβαρά σαν εγχείρημα, αλλά θα στηρίξουμε τον αγώνα ούτως ή άλλως. Εκείνο που με χαλάει περισσότερο είναι οτι με μια κατηγορία νατουραλ εμμέσως στιγματίζονται οι αθλητές των άλλων κατηγοριών.

Και μια σημείωση στο φίλο που δε γνωρίζει. Μπορείς να κάνεις χρήση αρκετών ουσιών μέχρι λίγες μέρες (αν όχι ώρες πριν τον αγώνα) και να περάσεις τα τεστ.

Ηλία μη χαλάς τζάμπα το "σάλιο" σου...

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> μα κ.Τριανταφυλλου δεν ειπε κανεις "ή κανετε κατηγορια νατουραλ ή δεν παιζουμε" ... 
> 
> ειπαμε "τι ωραια που θα ηταν αν υπηρχε μια τετοια ξεχωριστη κατηγορια σε αυτον τον αγωνα"  ...
> 
> αλλωστε ανεπισημος ειναι ο αγωνας δεν ειναι αναγνωρισμενο πρωταθλημα και αν γινει για μια φορα αυτο το σκηνικο θα δουμε τι αποτελεσματα θα εχει ... δε νομιζω να γινει ποτε θεσμος το αντιντοπινγκ και οι νατουραλ κατηγοριες στο ΒΒ και ουτε και χρειαζεται


αν κατάλαβες εγω εξήγησα τι συνέπειες θα μπορούσε να έχει αυτη η κατηγορία σε αυτον τον αγώνα και τίποτε άλλο 
άλλο να γίνει ενας αγώνας καθαρα με αντιντόπινκ και όλες κανονικα οι κατηγορίες , πόσες φορές πρέπει να γραφτεί αυτο τόσο δύσκολα κατανοείτε ? 

και όταν λέτε ανεπίσημος αγώνας κατεβάζετε το επίπεδο και την αξία του τίτλου και απο την μια λέτε να γίνει αντιντόπινκ και απο την άλλη ποτε δεν θα γίνει θεσμός , εγω θα ήθελα να γινόταν παντού και μακάρι να γίνει κάποτε 

αλλα πρώτα βρίσκεις τις λύσεις και τους πόρους να το πραγματοποιήσεις και μετα το εφαρμόζεις αυστηρα όμως γιατι μετα θα αρχίσουν οι γκρίνιες , γιατι θα λένε αν κάποιος είναι τούμπανο αυτος δεν είναι νατουραλ με αφού πέρασε τα τεστ θα λέει ο άλλος , όχι θα λέει τα κορόιδεψε 

αλλα εφόσον λέτε ανεπίσημος αγώνας και μη αναγνωρισμένο πρωτάθλημα ποιός ο λόγος και η ουσία αυτου του τεστ ,γιατι το μόνο που θα αποδειχτεί είναι ότι θα υπάρχει μέτρο σύγκρισης στους νατουραλ και στούς άλλους τους μη νατουραλ , αν θέλεις πραγματικα νάτουραλ με τεστ είπαμε ενας αγώνας με αυτα τα κρητηρια και τέλος και θα το χαρούν όλοι

----------


## BODYMPAL

> ότι είναι ο καθένας είναι για τον εαυτό του και αν απαξιώνει αυτούς που συμετέχουν σε αγώνες χωρις τα τεστ ας μην κατεβεί , η μπορεί να κατεβεί χωρίς αας όπως θα αναφέρω και όνομα που το ξέρετε για να μην πω άλλους που δεν ξέρετε τον στρατη τον αργυράκη που κατέβαινε σε αγώνες σαν έφηβος και κέρδιζε χωρίς να πάρει τίποτε απολύτως απο αας , αλλα δεν κάναμε σαν την χήρα στο κρεβάτι να τον κάνουμε κατηγορία νατουραλ να κατέβει


Οκ σορρυ τότε από πλευράς μου. Απλά το ύφος του κ. Τριανταφυλλου σχετικά με το θέμα μου φάνηκε κάπως υπερβολικό και σε κάποια σημεία ειρωνικό... όπως το παραπάνω. Γιατί απλά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να μετέχω σε μια άλλη κατηγορία ..απλά είπα μια ιδέα.. Άλλωστε ρώτησα αν θα μπορούσα να μπω κ σε άλλη κατηγορία πέρα από της natural αν τελικά υπάρξει ....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αδερφέ κακοπροαίρετος ο Ηλίας δεν ειναι σε καμία περίπτωση, ούτε υπερβολικός κατά τη γνώμη μου. Αλλά λογικό ειναι να μη γνωρίζεις, καθώς κ εσύ και ο zakk lio δεν έχετε ούτε 5 μέρες στο φόρουμ. 
> 
> Πάντως αυτό που συμβαίνει και ο τρόπος που εξελίχθηκε, μου φαίνεται τραγελαφικό, ανεξάρτητα ποια έκβαση θα έχει στο θέμα του αγώνα. Η μοναδική ικανή και έμπιστη αρχή στη χώρα να διενεργήσει έλεγχο αντι-ντοπινγκ είναι ο ΕΣΚΑΝ και το ενδεχόμενο να ασχοληθεί με έναν αγώνα εκτος επίσημης ομοσπονδίας ειναι μηδενικό.
> 
> Προσωπικά δε μπορώ να το δώ σοβαρά σαν εγχείρημα, αλλά θα στηρίξουμε τον αγώνα ούτως ή άλλως. Εκείνο που με χαλάει περισσότερο είναι οτι με μια κατηγορία νατουραλ εμμέσως στιγματίζονται οι αθλητές των άλλων κατηγοριών.
> 
> Και μια σημείωση στο φίλο που δε γνωρίζει. Μπορείς να κάνεις χρήση αρκετών ουσιών μέχρι λίγες μέρες (αν όχι ώρες πριν τον αγώνα) και να περάσεις τα τεστ.
> 
> Ηλία μη χαλάς τζάμπα το "σάλιο" σου...
> ...



το θεώρησα υποχρέωση να γράψω πάνο επειδη γνωρίζω τι γίνετε και τα έχω φάει στη μαπα πολλα χρόνια και ενω προσπαθω να εξηγήσω κάτι που έπρεπε να έχει λήξει απο το πρώτο πόστ κάθομαι να εξηγήσω τα δεδομένα και ηλίου φαεινότερα και χαρακτηρίστηκα και κακοπροαίρετος , αλλα δεν με πειράζει αυτο γιατι είναι γνώμη απο κάποιον που κρύβετε πίσω απο την ανωνυμία του νικ νειμ και μπορεί να λέει ότι θέλει χωρίς να δέχετε κρητικη , γιατι είναι ανώνυμος και πιπιλάει την καραμέλα , χωρίς να σκευτει ρε σείς μήπως έχει δίκιο αυτός η ποιός είναι αυτός που τα γράφει ξέρει τίποτα η τζάμπα καίει η λάμπα 

και δεν είπα ποτε να μην γίνει αλλα έγραψα (αλλα ποιός το είδε το μο*ρδελο τραβηξε το ενδιαφέρον) το ένα αντικρούει το άλλο δηλαδη απο την μια κάνουμε κατηγορία νατουραλ , απο την άλλη απαξιώνουμε αυτομάτως όλους τούς άλλους ως μη νάτουραλ που θα πεί κι ό άλλος και γω δεν πήρα τίποτε  κι ας κατεβαίνω στούς "βρώμικους" όπως υπάρχουν αθλητες που δεν πήραν και όμως κατέβηκαν όπως ο δικός μας ο νίκος σαβατζ , τούς βάζουμε στο ίδιο καζάνι και τούς φωτογραφίζουμε σαν τα μαύρα πρόβατα , λές και φταίνε οι συγκεκριμένοι για την εξέλιξη των πραγμάτων

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Οκ σορρυ τότε από πλευράς μου. Απλά το ύφος του κ. Τριανταφυλλου σχετικά με το θέμα μου φάνηκε κάπως υπερβολικό και σε κάποια σημεία ειρωνικό... όπως το παραπάνω. Γιατί απλά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να μετέχω σε μια άλλη κατηγορία ..απλά είπα μια ιδέα.. Άλλωστε ρώτησα αν θα μπορούσα να μπω κ σε άλλη κατηγορία πέρα από της natural αν τελικά υπάρξει ....



αν επεσήμανες που είναι η υπερβολή και η ειρωνεία καλα θα ήταν γιατι απο ένα σημείο και μετα όχι ειρωνικό κωμωδία θα καταντήσει και αν κάποιος δώσει βάση και κατανοήσει αυτα που γράφω ίσως να καταλάβει περισσότερα .

και σε ένα φόρουμ που μιλάμε με γραπτα μην βιάζεσαι να βγάζεις συμπεράσματα γιατι παρεξηγείτε ο γραπτός λόγος , εγω έχω μάθει να μιλάω με κόσμο και να τους κοιτάω στα μάτια και όχι τσικι τσικι με το πληκτρολόγιο , αλλα αναγκαστικα τι να κάνουμε , θα μάθω και τυφλό σύστημα στο τέλος  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Οκ σορρυ τότε από πλευράς μου. Απλά το ύφος του κ. Τριανταφυλλου σχετικά με το θέμα μου φάνηκε κάπως υπερβολικό και σε κάποια σημεία ειρωνικό... όπως το παραπάνω. Γιατί απλά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να μετέχω σε μια άλλη κατηγορία ..απλά είπα μια ιδέα.. Άλλωστε ρώτησα αν θα μπορούσα να μπω κ σε άλλη κατηγορία πέρα από της natural αν τελικά υπάρξει ....


 Ούτε υπερβολικός ούτε ειρωνικ.ός είναι ο Ηλίας.
Είπε ένα απλό πράγμα.'Αυτοί που δεν θα παν στο νάτουραλ στα μάτια του κόσμου είναισαν να παραδέχονται  αυτομάτως οτι παίρνουν.Οπότε αυτομάτως πάλι υποβιβάζεται το άθλημα και μιλάω γενικά γιά οποιοδήποτε άθλημα, όταν κολλάμε την λέξη νάτουραλ.
Φανταστείτε δηλαδή να βγεί κάποιος αύριο και να πεί ότι διοργανώνει νάτουραλ αγώνα100 μέτρων.Θα τον στείλει κατευθείανμέσαο ΣΕΓΑΣ για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση του αθλήματος. Αυτά τα πράγματα είναι αστεία.Το μόνο που κάνουν είναι στιγματισμός και δυσφήμιση αθλήματος και αθλητών. Πείτε με και μένα κακοπροαίρετο και ειρωνικό αλλά με επιχειρήματα παρακαλώ.

----------


## zakk lio

κ νικο αυτο που ηθελα να τονισω εγω.. και πιστευω και ο bodympal ειναι οτι αφου αυτος ο αγωνας δεν ειναι ουτε καποιο ομοσπονδιακο πρωταθλημα , ουτε κρυβει σημαντικες προκρισεις κτλ ... καλο θα ηταν να γινει ενα βημα παραπανω σε αυτον τον τομεα

δε νομιζω οτι ενας προχωρημενος αθλητης με διακρισεις να φοβαται να παραδεχτει οτι εχει παρει ΑΑΣ αλλα για καποιον που προσπαθει με φυσικο τροπο πιστευω πως ειναι τιμητικο να αναγνωριστει οτι αγωνιστηκε καθαρος με τετοιους αθλητες ασχετα με την θεση που θα παρει, και σε καμια μα καμια περιπτωση να ωφεληθει απο αυτο εις βαρος των αλλων αθλητων στην καταταξη ...

οσο για την εγκυροτητα των αντιντοπινγκ κοντρολ δεν αναφερθηκα ποτε στο πως πρεπει να γινουν και με ποιο τροπο (γιατι δεν ξερω και πολλα γυρω απο το θεμα) ... σημασια εχει να ειναι αξιοπιστα αλλιως  κοροιδευομαστε μεταξυ μας (για αυτο και ζητησα να με διορθωσετε αν κανω λαθος)


οσο για την υποβαθμιση του αθληματος συμφωνω σε οτι ειπατε, αλλα πιστευω πως και η ταμπελα του "φαρμακομενου" σε καποιον αθλητη που δεν εχει χρησημοποιησει ΑΑΣ  λογω του συνολου ειναι επισης μια συνεχης δυσφημιση για τον ιδιο.

καλοπροαιρετα παντα και χωρις να θελω να δημιουργησω εντασεις

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> κ νικο αυτο που ηθελα να τονισω εγω.. και πιστευω και ο bodympal ειναι οτι αφου αυτος ο αγωνας δεν ειναι ουτε καποιο ομοσπονδιακο πρωταθλημα , ουτε κρυβει σημαντικες προκρισεις κτλ ... καλο θα ηταν να γινει ενα βημα παραπανω σε αυτον τον τομεα
> 
> *αυτο το βήμα παραπάνω δεν μας εξήγησες όμως πρός τα πού είναι , στην ανάπτυξη του ββ , η στην απαξίωσή του και κοροιδία , εφαρμόζοντας σε ενα αγώνα 2 μέτρα και 2 σταθμά και μάλιστα με τέστ που ο καθένας αμφησβητει* , *εφόσον δεν γίνονται απο αξιόποστο φορέα όπως τα υπόλοιπα αθλήματα, απλα νάχαμε να λέγαμε , για να πείσουμε ότι οι 5-6 που συμμετέχουν είναι καθαροί και οι άλλοι οι βρώμικοι*
> 
> δε νομιζω οτι ενας προχωρημενος αθλητης με διακρισεις να φοβαται να παραδεχτει οτι εχει παρει ΑΑΣ αλλα για καποιον που προσπαθει με φυσικο τροπο πιστευω πως ειναι τιμητικο να αναγνωριστει οτι αγωνιστηκε καθαρος με τετοιους αθλητες ασχετα με την θεση που θα παρει, και σε καμια μα καμια περιπτωση να ωφεληθει απο αυτο εις βαρος των αλλων αθλητων στην καταταξη ...
> 
> *κανένας αθλητής σε κανένα άθλημα δεν θα παραδεχόταν κάτι τέτοιο , εδω τούς πιάνουν και λένε η πρωτείνη που πήρα είχε κάτι μέσα .
> δεν είναι θέμα φόβου αλλα θέμα ότι δεν κάνει γιατι μετα δημιουργεί αρνητικό πρότυπο και υποβαθμίζετε η δουλεια που κάνει και οι θυσίες του , γιατι κανείς δεν είπε πως με τα αας δεν χρειάζετε να δουλέψεις σκληρά , αλλα βγαίνοντας αυτο πρός τα έξω δίνει αρνητικό πρότυπο και η εντύπωση πως χωρίς αυτα δεν κάνεις τίποτε , πράγμα που είναι λάθος .
> όπως είναι λάθος η συζήτηση ακόμη γι αυτα σε άσχετους , είναι σαν να μιλάμε σε ανήλικους για πορνό , γιατι ό άσχετος και ενας που δεν ασχολείτε με επίπεδο υψηλού πρωταθλητισμού του είναι άχρηστο και αν ακούσει κάτι ενας που δεν γνωρίζει θα νομίσει πως τζάμπα δουλεύει και γυμνάζετε γιατι χωρίς αυτα δεν κάνεις τιποτε .*
> ...


 ..

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> κ νικο αυτο που ηθελα να τονισω εγω.. και πιστευω και ο bodympal ειναι οτι αφου αυτος ο αγωνας δεν ειναι ουτε καποιο ομοσπονδιακο πρωταθλημα , ουτε κρυβει σημαντικες προκρισεις κτλ ... καλο θα ηταν να γινει ενα βημα παραπανω σε αυτον τον τομεα
> 
> δε νομιζω οτι ενας προχωρημενος αθλητης με διακρισεις να φοβαται να παραδεχτει οτι εχει παρει ΑΑΣ αλλα για καποιον που προσπαθει με φυσικο τροπο πιστευω πως ειναι τιμητικο να αναγνωριστει οτι αγωνιστηκε καθαρος με τετοιους αθλητες ασχετα με την θεση που θα παρει, και σε καμια μα καμια περιπτωση να ωφεληθει απο αυτο εις βαρος των αλλων αθλητων στην καταταξη ...
> 
> οσο για την εγκυροτητα των αντιντοπινγκ κοντρολ δεν αναφερθηκα ποτε στο πως πρεπει να γινουν και με ποιο τροπο (γιατι δεν ξερω και πολλα γυρω απο το θεμα) ... σημασια εχει να ειναι αξιοπιστα αλλιως  κοροιδευομαστε μεταξυ μας (για αυτο και ζητησα να με διορθωσετε αν κανω λαθος)
> 
> 
> οσο για την υποβαθμιση του αθληματος συμφωνω σε οτι ειπατε, αλλα πιστευω πως και η ταμπελα του "φαρμακομενου" σε καποιον αθλητη που δεν εχει χρησημοποιησει ΑΑΣ  λογω του συνολου ειναι επισης μια συνεχης δυσφημιση για τον ιδιο.
> 
> καλοπροαιρετα παντα και χωρις να θελω να δημιουργησω εντασεις


 Βρε αγόρι μου,υπάρχει άθλημα στον κόσμο όλο γιάτοοποίο γίνονται αγώνες ή αν θες events νάτουραλς και μή?
Εμείς πάλι θέλουμε να πρωτοτυπήσουμε εις βάρος μας?
Εσύ είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτοί όλοι που αγωνίζονται,παίρνουν?
Τρανό παράδειγμα ο Αργυράκης(Τονθυμάμαι τον αγώνα που λέει ο Ηλίας και εκεί ο Στράτος ήταν απίστευτος)
Λοιπόν.Ισχύει πλέονγιά εμάς ότι και γιά όλα τα άλλα αθλήματα.(το έχω πεί 100 φορές).
Αν θέλουμε να μας πάρουν στα σοβαρά πρέπει και εμείς να είμαστε σοβαροί.
Γύρισε ποτέ κανείς να πει οτι δενκατεβαίνω στα 100 μέτρα γιατί εκαι είναι ο Bold και η παρέα του?Ισα ίσα το αντίθετο.
Τοντόπινγκ κοντρόλ υπάρχει και γιά εμάς και είναι αρμόδιο να το κάνει το ΕΣΚΑΝ και μόνο στους αγώνες της ΕΟΣΔ που είναι η Ομοσπονδία του αθληματος.
Συνεπώς  πέρσυ που είχαμε 86 αθλητές στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα ,αν χωρίζαμε σε νάτουραλ και μη νάτουραλ θα έπρεπε όλοι αυτοί που θα συμμετείχαν στο μη νάτουραλ να μην ανέβουν στην σκηνή γιατί αυτομάτως παραδέχονται ότι παίρνουν,άρα σύμφωνα με τον αθλητικό νόμο δεν επιτρέπεται να αγωνιστούν και να τους επιβληθεί η ποινή του διετούς αποκλεισμού.
Η θέλουμε το άθλημα ισότιμο με τα υπόλοιπα ή το θέλουμε δακτυλοδεικτούμενο και κηλιδωμένο και μάλιστα από εμάς τους ίδιους.(αυτό είναι το τραγελαφικό).Βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας μόνοι μας και καλά να πάθουμε αφού θέλουμε ο καθένας μας να είναι ο κάποιος ,ο πρωτότυπος,ο πρωτοποριακός και στην τελική να χαρακτηρίζουμε δημοσίως την πλειοψηφία των αθλητών κατασκευάσματα.Αφού έτσι σας αρέσει, κάντε το.Γιά να πάμε ακόμα παρακάτω.

----------


## zakk lio

Κυριε νικο ετσι οπως τα ειπατε εχετε δικιο και δεν μπορω να σας πω τιποτα 

Κυριε τριανταφυλλου και εσεις εχετε δικιο σε αυτα που λετε μπορει να φταινε και οι χαμηλοι υδατανθρακες που τρωω, αλλα φοβαμαι οτι με αυτο που γραφω τωρα παλι θα με κραξετε ... μαλλον θα φταινε τα ΑΑΣ που εχετε παρει  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  (just a joke)

φιλικα παντα και δεν ηθελα να κακιωθω με κανεναν γιατι δεν μου πεφτει και λογος...
ο κ Κτιστακης ειναι ανοιχτος σε προτασεις και αναλογα με την κριση του θα πραξει

----------


## flexakis

Nα ρωτησω κατι αλλο?
Που ηταν ολοι αυτοι οι νατουραλ αθλητες μας πριν μερικα χρονια  οταν εγινε στη Ελλαδα-Θεσσαλονικη(Βελλιδιο) αγωνας απο την μοναδικη ομοσμονδια νατουραλ στον κοσμο INBF?
Να ρωτησω καλυτερα ποσοι απο εσας το γνωριζατε?
Απο οτι θυμαμε ελαβε μερος μονο ενας Ελληνας και αυτος ομογενης απο την Αυστραλια!!!
Αντε τωρα σε καμια 50αρια χρονια ισως ξαναγινει εδω.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Κυριε νικο ετσι οπως τα ειπατε εχετε δικιο και δεν μπορω να σας πω τιποτα 
> 
> Κυριε τριανταφυλλου και εσεις εχετε δικιο σε αυτα που λετε μπορει να φταινε και οι χαμηλοι υδατανθρακες που τρωω, αλλα φοβαμαι οτι με αυτο που γραφω τωρα παλι θα με κραξετε ... μαλλον θα φταινε τα ΑΑΣ που εχετε παρει  (just a joke)
> 
> φιλικα παντα και δεν ηθελα να κακιωθω με κανεναν γιατι δεν μου πεφτει και λογος...
> ο κ Κτιστακης ειναι ανοιχτος σε προτασεις και αναλογα με την κριση του θα πραξει


 Δεν σε κράζει κανένας.
Και μακάρι να μην πάρεις ποτέ τίποτα.
Οι δε προτάσεις γίνονται στον επίσημο φορέα επίσημα και οχι απ τον επίσημο φορέα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Κυριε νικο ετσι οπως τα ειπατε εχετε δικιο και δεν μπορω να σας πω τιποτα 
> 
> Κυριε τριανταφυλλου και εσεις εχετε δικιο σε αυτα που λετε μπορει να φταινε και οι χαμηλοι υδατανθρακες που τρωω, αλλα φοβαμαι οτι με αυτο που γραφω τωρα παλι θα με κραξετε ... μαλλον θα φταινε τα ΑΑΣ που εχετε παρει  (just a joke)
> 
> φιλικα παντα και δεν ηθελα να κακιωθω με κανεναν γιατι δεν μου πεφτει και λογος...
> ο κ Κτιστακης ειναι ανοιχτος σε προτασεις και αναλογα με την κριση του θα πραξει



αν νομίζεις ότι βάζοντας την λέξη κύριε μπροστα απο το όνομα δείχνεις ευγένεια κοιμάσε όρθιος και πληρώνεις και ξενοδοχείο 

έχεις γεμίσει άκυρα το τόπικ που όλα αυτα αποδεικνύονται , σου εξηγούμε διάφορες λεπτομέρειες που είναι τεκμηριωμένες πρός γνώση και συμμόρφωση και εσύ τον χαβά σου , αν δεν ήσουν μαιμού η ιμιτασιόν και αυτο πρός διευκρίνηση αν είχες ονοματεπώνυμο θα σε στόλιζα αναλόγως (γιατι αν προσέξεις τα άτομα που γράφουν στο φόρουμ και έχουν ενα νικ νειμ μιλάνε όμορφα και όχι κρυβόμενοι πίσω απο την ανωνυμία να λένε ότι ναναι ) αλλα τωρα ότι και να σου πώ άχρηστο είναι σαν να τα λέω στον αέρα και ότι έχω γράψει δεν τα γράφω για σενα αλλα για τούς πιθανούς επισκέπτες που τα διαβάζουν ώστε να έχουν άποψη .

δεν είναι κακό να μην ξέρεις κάτι κακό είναι να το παίζεις εξυπνος και όταν σου λένε κάτι και σου εξηγούν εσύ να επαναλαμβάνεις ακριβώς τα ίδια 

εσυ νομίζεις τωρα έγραψες εξυπνάδα ενω μόνος παραδέχτηκες ότι η έλειψη υδατανθράκων σε έχει φέρει σ αυτη την κατάσταση (σε χάζεψε δηλαδή αυτό παθαίνει κάποιος αν τούς κόβει τελείως αλλα που να το ξέρεις αυτο ) γιατι εσυ πετας τα άκυρα κατα ομολογία σου και επίσης παραδέχτηκες πως είσαι άσχετος .

γι αυτο λεμε δεν κάνουν όλες οι μέλισσες μέλι , αν κάτι σε χαλάει μην το κάνεις το καλοκαίρι κοντεύει πάρε την φραπεδιά σου και πάνε σε καμια παραλία και πέξτο μρ παραλία , γιατι οι χαμηλοί υδατάνθρακες σε συνδιασμό με επαναλαμβανόμενη πεοκρουσία το καίνε το ρημάδι .
και αν θές να πείς έστω μια λέξη παραπάνω και να δώσεις διάσταση επι του θεματος , για να μην σβηστούν ότι γράψεις αλλα και να το σώσεις , αναφέρσου όπως στο στρατό πές όμως και ηλικία και τότε μπορείς να μιλάς , επώνυμος πλέον

----------


## No Cash

αρα.... φταινε οι natural... που θελουν να ειναι "καθαροι" και να ανταγωνιζονται τους υπολοιπους αθλητες επι ισοις οροις... κι οχι οι υπολοιποι.... οοοοοοοκκκ   :03. Thumb up: 

ακυρο ειναι να γινει κατηγορια natural... ναι.. γιατι αυτοματως οι υπολοιπες κατηγοριες κολυμπουν μεσα στο φαρμακο.. αρα και ειναι εκτος.. λογω κανονισμων..

αλλα το ιδιο ακυρο ειναι που δεν γινονται και αντι ντοπινγκ ελεγχοι....  και δεν γινονται για ευνοητους λογους.. οχι επειδη κοστιζουν..

----------


## mantus3

> αρα.... φταινε οι natural... που θελουν να ειναι "καθαροι" και να ανταγωνιζονται τους υπολοιπους αθλητες επι ισοις οροις... κι οχι οι υπολοιποι.... οοοοοοοκκκ  
> 
> ακυρο ειναι να γινει κατηγορια natural... ναι.. γιατι αυτοματως οι υπολοιπες κατηγοριες κολυμπουν μεσα στο φαρμακο.. αρα και ειναι εκτος.. λογω κανονισμων..
> 
> αλλα το ιδιο ακυρο ειναι που δεν γινονται και αντι ντοπινγκ ελεγχοι....  και δεν γινονται για ευνοητους λογους.. οχι επειδη κοστιζουν..


 Χαχαχαχα δεν γίνεται γιατί κανένας δεν θα περνούσε… ακόμα κ οι τόσοι φυσικοί… οι λίγοι που θα περνούσαν θα μάτωναν πολύ δίνοντας πολλά λεφτά σε μάσκες… οπότε όλους μας συμφέρει.. μην λέμε κουφά, το έχουμε κουράσει το θέμα… 
  Στέλιο σορυ που σου έχουμε συνουσιάσει το τόπικ, απλά η νατουρολογία είναι πιασάρικο θέμα

----------


## zakk lio

sorry δεν ηθελα ουτε να σας θηξω ουτε να σας εκνευρισω... 
και δεν θελω να ερθω σε αντιπαραθεση με κανεναν γιατι σας σεβομαι σαν αθλητη και σας θαυμαζω, απλα ο καθενας εχει τις αποψεις του και σιγουρα μερικοι οπως εσεις και τις γνωσεις.
για αυτο δεν αμφισβητισα ποτε αυτα που λετε 


σταματαω εδω γιατι βλεπω οτι δεν οδηγει πουθενα

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> αν νομίζεις ότι βάζοντας την λέξη κύριε μπροστα απο το όνομα δείχνεις ευγένεια κοιμάσε όρθιος και πληρώνεις και ξενοδοχείο 
> 
> έχεις γεμίσει άκυρα το τόπικ που όλα αυτα αποδεικνύονται , σου εξηγούμε διάφορες λεπτομέρειες που είναι τεκμηριωμένες πρός γνώση και συμμόρφωση και εσύ τον χαβά σου , αν δεν ήσουν μαιμού η ιμιτασιόν και αυτο πρός διευκρίνηση αν είχες ονοματεπώνυμο θα σε στόλιζα αναλόγως (γιατι αν προσέξεις τα άτομα που γράφουν στο φόρουμ και έχουν ενα νικ νειμ μιλάνε όμορφα και όχι κρυβόμενοι πίσω απο την ανωνυμία να λένε ότι ναναι ) αλλα τωρα ότι και να σου πώ άχρηστο είναι σαν να τα λέω στον αέρα και ότι έχω γράψει δεν τα γράφω για σενα αλλα για τούς πιθανούς επισκέπτες που τα διαβάζουν ώστε να έχουν άποψη .
> 
> δεν είναι κακό να μην ξέρεις κάτι κακό είναι να το παίζεις εξυπνος και όταν σου λένε κάτι και σου εξηγούν εσύ να επαναλαμβάνεις ακριβώς τα ίδια 
> 
> εσυ νομίζεις τωρα έγραψες εξυπνάδα ενω μόνος παραδέχτηκες ότι η έλειψη υδατανθράκων σε έχει φέρει σ αυτη την κατάσταση (σε χάζεψε δηλαδή αυτό παθαίνει κάποιος αν τούς κόβει τελείως αλλα που να το ξέρεις αυτο ) γιατι εσυ πετας τα άκυρα κατα ομολογία σου και επίσης παραδέχτηκες πως είσαι άσχετος .
> 
> γι αυτο λεμε δεν κάνουν όλες οι μέλισσες μέλι , αν κάτι σε χαλάει μην το κάνεις το καλοκαίρι κοντεύει πάρε την φραπεδιά σου και πάνε σε καμια παραλία και πέξτο μρ παραλία , γιατι οι χαμηλοί υδατάνθρακες σε συνδιασμό με επαναλαμβανόμενη πεοκρουσία το καίνε το ρημάδι .
> και αν θές να πείς έστω μια λέξη παραπάνω και να δώσεις διάσταση επι του θεματος , για να μην σβηστούν ότι γράψεις αλλα και να το σώσεις , αναφέρσου όπως στο στρατό πές όμως και ηλικία και τότε μπορείς να μιλάς , επώνυμος πλέον


Ηλια Κουλαρε ! Μπορει να μην επεσε στο κεφαλι σου το πρωτο αχλαδι απο την αχλαδια αλλα κρεμονται και αλλα ....Ο νεος εχει το αλλοθι της αγνοιας δεν ειναι τροπος αυτος που μιλας σε ενα *ΝΕΟ* παιδι στο χωρο !  :08. Spank: 

Λοιπον για να τελειωνουμε:  *ΟΛΟΙ* οι natural στις 15 Μαιου ΚΡΗΤΗ εχω να τους πω πολλα !  :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> sorry δεν ηθελα ουτε να σας θηξω ουτε να σας εκνευρισω... 
> και δεν θελω να ερθω σε αντιπαραθεση με κανεναν γιατι σας σεβομαι σαν αθλητη και σας θαυμαζω, απλα ο καθενας εχει τις αποψεις του και σιγουρα μερικοι οπως εσεις και τις γνωσεις.
> για αυτο δεν αμφισβητισα ποτε αυτα που λετε 
> 
> 
> σταματαω εδω γιατι βλεπω οτι δεν οδηγει πουθενα


 :03. Awesome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ηλία μη χαλάς τζάμπα το "σάλιο" σου...
> 
> ΜΒ


 :02. Idea:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια Κουλαρε ! Μπορει να μην επεσε στο κεφαλι σου το πρωτο αχλαδι απο την αχλαδια αλλα κρεμονται και αλλα ....Ο νεος εχει το αλλοθι της αγνοιας δεν ειναι τροπος αυτος που μιλας σε ενα *ΝΕΟ* παιδι στο χωρο ! 
> 
> Λοιπον για να τελειωνουμε:  *ΟΛΟΙ* οι natural στις 15 Μαιου ΚΡΗΤΗ εχω να τους πω πολλα !



εγω ότι είχα να πώ το είπα και τέλος και το αχλάδι δεν έπεσε στο κεφάλι μου γιατι δεν την κουνησα την αχλαδια  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

εκείνο που δεν σκεύτηκες στέλιο είναι πως ο σεβασμός είναι και πρέπει να είναι αμοιβαίος απο νέους στούς παλιούς και απο παλιούς σε νέους όσο απαιτω άλλο τόσο έχω και υποχρέωση  και όταν μόνο χαιδεύουμε αυτια δεν κερδίζουμε τίποτε 

αλλα δεν μπορεί να έχουμε πεί τόσα λόγια και επιχειρήματα και να κολήσει ό άλλος στην λέξη μπο*ρδελο που ήθελα να εκφράσω τις συνέπειες .

και συ απο όλα αυτα αντι να πάρεις θέση,  στα λεγόμενά σου τελειώνεις με την έκφραση έχουμε να πούμε πολλα στην κρήτη , γιατι δεν τα λές και δω να προιδεάσεις , που έχουμε γίνει συγγραφείς με το θέμα σου και ούτε το ακούμπησες.

πράγματα που αφορούν τον κλάδο και είναι πρός όφελος καλό είναι να προβάλονται με κάθε μέσο και όχι σε επίπεδο κρυφού σχολειού , όχι να λέμε μόνο ότι συμφέρει εμάς , 
 να πείς θα το κάνω η δεν θα το κάνω και ανάλαβε τις ευθύνες , αυτη είναι η στοιχειώδη ευγένεια που εκθειάζεις ?

πολλοί πιστεύω που ενδιαφέρονται περιμένουν με αγωνία ενα νέο η μια απόφαση που αυτα λεγονται εκ των προτέρων και όχι κατόπιν εορτής 

γιατι ανάλωσες ενα πόστ μόνο σ αυτο και δεν πήρες θεση σε ενα σοβαρό και πρωτοποριακό θέμα που έθεσες , ευκολο είναι να χαιδεύουμε αυτια και να λέμε λόγια αν όμως αυτα που λέμε δεν τα εφαρμόζουμε ας είμαστε προετοιμασμένοι και για κράξιμο 

εδω κανονικα με το θέμα που δημιούργησες πλέον χωράνε μόνο πόστ ουσίας επι του θέματος και όχι απο τόσα που είπαμε ευαισθητοποιήθηκες στο γεγονός ότι έγραψα την γνώμη μου για ενα παιδι που δεν ξέρω ούτε το όνομά του και παραδέχτηκε πως έχει άγνοια επι του θέματος 

γιατι όποιος δεν μιλάει είναι αρεστός και αγαπητός και όποιος τα λέει είναι κακός , εγω δεν θέλω να είμαι αρεστός αλλα χρήσιμος :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> εγω ότι είχα να πώ το είπα και τέλος και το αχλάδι δεν έπεσε στο κεφάλι μου γιατι δεν την κουνησα την αχλαδια 
> 
> εκείνο που δεν σκεύτηκες στέλιο είναι πως ο σεβασμός είναι και πρέπει να είναι αμοιβαίος απο νέους στούς παλιούς και απο παλιούς σε νέους όσο απαιτω άλλο τόσο έχω και υποχρέωση  και όταν μόνο χαιδεύουμε αυτια δεν κερδίζουμε τίποτε 
> 
> αλλα δεν μπορεί να έχουμε πεί τόσα λόγια και επιχειρήματα και να κολήσει ό άλλος στην λέξη μπο*ρδελο που ήθελα να εκφράσω τις συνέπειες .
> 
> και συ απο όλα αυτα αντι να πάρεις θέση,  στα λεγόμενά σου τελειώνεις με την έκφραση έχουμε να πούμε πολλα στην κρήτη , γιατι δεν τα λές και δω να προιδεάσεις , που έχουμε γίνει συγγραφείς με το θέμα σου και ούτε το ακούμπησες.
> 
> πράγματα που αφορούν τον κλάδο και είναι πρός όφελος καλό είναι να προβάλονται με κάθε μέσο και όχι σε επίπεδο κρυφού σχολειού , όχι να λέμε μόνο ότι συμφέρει εμάς , 
> ...


Aλλαξε δολωμα στο αγκιστρι δεν τσιμπαω  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

> Προσκαλω ολες τις Ομοσπονδιες σε *ΚΟΙΝΟ* αγωνα το καλοκαιρι του 2011 στην ΚΡΗΤΗ *ως ενδειξη καλης προθεσεως και ενοτητας για το καλο του αθληματος και των αθλητων.*




αυτο ειναι το πρωτο ποστ του θεματος..
αν λοιπον μετα απο 9 σελιδες ποστ,βγαζει καποιος απο αυτους που τα διαβαζουν οτι το αποτελεσμα ειναι η τελευταια προταση,να μου το πει κ μενα..

τις λεξεις *"αυτοπροβολη"* κ *"πεταω χαρταετο"* τις βαφτισαμε *"ενδειξη καλης προθεσεως και ενοτητας για το καλο του αθληματος και των αθλητων"*..

λυπαμαι αλλα δεν θα φαμε κουφετα απο αυτα τα βαφτισια,αλλα ουτε κ χορτο γιατι καποιοι εδω μεσα νομιζουν οτι μασαμε καργα..
αντε κ του χρονου.
 :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## No Cash

> Χαχαχαχα δεν γίνεται γιατί κανένας δεν θα περνούσε… ακόμα κ οι τόσοι φυσικοί… οι λίγοι που θα περνούσαν θα μάτωναν πολύ δίνοντας πολλά λεφτά σε μάσκες… οπότε όλους μας συμφέρει.. μην λέμε κουφά, το έχουμε κουράσει το θέμα… 
>   Στέλιο σορυ που σου έχουμε συνουσιάσει το τόπικ, απλά η νατουρολογία είναι πιασάρικο θέμα



φιλε μου.. ακυρο ξε ακυρο... κι εγω οπως ειναι ηδη τα πραγματα τα προτιμω... 

αλλα οι ΟΝΤΩΣ  natural... εχουν καθε λογο να παραπονιουνται..

----------


## beefmeup

> *Προσκαλω* ολες τις Ομοσπονδιες σε *ΚΟΙΝΟ* αγωνα το καλοκαιρι του 2011 στην ΚΡΗΤΗ ως ενδειξη καλης προθεσεως και ενοτητας για το καλο του αθληματος και των αθλητων.
> 
> *Μελη* ολων των Ομοσπονδιων που ενδιαφερονται γι αυτο το *EVENT* *παρακαλω να επικοινωνήσουν μαζι μας*.


επισης οταν εσυ "προσκαλεις" καποιον-ους οπως γραφεις,φροντιζεις* ΕΣΥ* ο ιδιος να ερθεις σε επικοινωνια μαζι τους,κ οχι να τους λες μετα "παρτε με τηλεφωνο"..
πως τους καλεις δλδ ετσι??
κ ειναι δλδ ο αλλος μετα υποχρεωμενος να σε παρει εσενα τηλ. για την διοργανωση,γιατι αν δεν σε παρει μετα θα πεις"εγω ειχα καλη διαθεση,αλλα να..οι αλλοι ειναι κακοι κ δεν ηθελαν"..
ενω στην αρχη λες για τις ομοσπονδιες σαν συνολο,μετα αναφερεσαι σε μελη ομοσπονδιων ατομικα..
δλδ τα μελη αυτα λειτουργουν ανεξαρτητα απτις ομοσπονδιες που ανηκουν??
παραμυθια δλδ,να χαμε να λεγαμε..

κ ας πουμε οτι σε περνει μια ομοσπονδια για να μιλησετε για τον αγωνα..
σαν τι θα μιλησεις??αφου εισαι ανεξαρτητος οπως λες κ δεν ανηκεις πουθενα..
δλδ,ποιον εκπροσωπεις εδω περαν του *εαυτου σου*??

κ για να προλαβω επειδη η απαντηση θα ειναι"εκπροσωπω τους αθηλτες",ασε..
δλδ εισαι ο καλος σαμαριτης κ θες το καλο τον αθλητων κ ολοι οι αλλοι ειναι οι κακοι κ θελουν το κακο των αθλητων..
εχω βαρεθει στην ζωη μου να βλεπω ανθρωπους που νοιαζονται για το καλο μου.. :01. Mr. Green: 

λοιπον,οποιος ξερει να διαβαζει καταλαβαινει τι γινεται εδω περα απο ολες τις πλευρες..
το κακο ειναι οτι υπαρχουν ατομα που "μασανε" σε οτι τους πουλανε ειτε αυτοι λεγονται νατουραλ ειτε οχι,κ χωρις να το καταλαβαινουν δουλευουν προς οφελος αλλων..

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Προσκαλω ολες τις Ομοσπονδιες σε ΚΟΙΝΟ αγωνα το καλοκαιρι του 2011 στην ΚΡΗΤΗ ως ενδειξη καλης προθεσεως και ενοτητας για το καλο του αθληματος και των αθλητων.

Μελη ολων των Ομοσπονδιων που ενδιαφερονται γι αυτο το EVENT παρακαλω να επικοινωνήσουν μαζι μας.

Εξοδα διοργανωσης - αθλητων επιβαρυνουν αποκλειστικα την διοργανωση.

*Κινητρα φετινα :*

1) Overall Μηχανη

2) Νικητες Κατηγοριων 1ος Δωρα αξιας 300 ευρω 2ος 200 ευρω 3ος 100 ευρω

3) Εξοδα Αθλητων πληρωμενα

4) Επαθλα ισαξια της προσπαθειας που εκαναν ΟΛΟΙ οι αθλητες

5) Εισαι 1ος βγαινεις 1ος εισαι 4ος βγαινεις 4ος 

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ "GREEK KING 2011" :*

FITNESS ΑΝΔΡΩΝ - ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ:
1)Fitness
2)Performance
3)Athletic
4)Super Body
5)Extreme Body
6)Master 40+
7)Ζευγαριων
8 )Junior (Συμμετοχη στη κατηγορια που ανηκουν με ξεχωριστη απονομη)

BODYBUILDING:
1)Junior -22
2)Men 3 εως 1.67m
3)Men 2 απο 1.68m εως 1.74m
4)Men 1 απο 1.75 και ανω
5)Μαστερ 40+
6)Γυναικων
7)Αλλοδαπων
8 )Ζευγαριων

ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΑΘΛΑ:
1)Kαλυτερου Ποζερ
2)Γυμναστηριων
3)Ομοσπονδιων
4)Γενικου ΜR ΚΡΗΤΗ (Χρηματικο Επαθλο)
5)Γενικου "GREEK KING" (KTM 250) 

*Ανακεφαλαίωση και όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε....* :02. Welcome:

----------


## beefmeup

τελικα δεν θα χει κατηγορια natural? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> τελικα δεν θα χει κατηγορια natural?


Οι μη ενδιαφερομενοι θα το μαθουν τελευταιοι  :01. Razz:   :02. Welcome:   :01. Razz: 

Παω μια βολτα με το ΚΤΜ να μην ξεφωρτησει η μπαταρια.  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

επειδη αυτο..




> Οι μη ενδιαφερομενοι θα το μαθουν τελευταιοι


εκτιμω οτι τους ενδιαφερει ολους,γιατι αν ανακοινωθει τελευταια στιγμη νατουραλ κατηγορια,πολυ θα ηθελα να δω τις αντιδρασεις στα προσωπα των...non natural,μιας κ θα ειναι σαν να τους κρεματε κουδουνια με την κινηση αυτη..
κατοπιν θα βρεθει πολυ χρησιμο *αυτο..*




> Παω μια βολτα με το *ΚΤΜ* να μην ξεφωρτησει η μπαταρια.


οποτε καλα κανεις κ τεσταρεις οτι λειτουργει καλα,γιατι αν ξεφορτισει η μπαταρια κ μεινει πουθενα εκεινη την δυσκολη ωρα...... :08. Toast:  :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Μολις τελειωσαμε με τα επαθλα των *ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ* ! Αυριο ανεβαζουμε φωτο επαθλου. :02. Welcome:

----------


## Kazmaier

κατηγορια θεατων θα υπαρχει?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ενα *ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ* ευχαριστω σε ολους τους *ΧΟΡΗΓΟΥΣ* (σχεδον 50) που μας στηριζουν και φετος και ενα ακομα* ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ* στον ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗ και ΑΝΝΥ ΓΙΟΚΑΛΑ (συνδιοργανωτες) για το τρεξιμο των τελευταιων μηνων ωστε να συνδεθει το παζλ των χορηγων !  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## BODYMPAL

:01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## StefPat

> Ενα *ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ* ευχαριστω σε ολους τους *ΧΟΡΗΓΟΥΣ* (σχεδον 50) που μας στηριζουν και φετος και ενα ακομα* ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ* στον ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗ και ΑΝΝΥ ΓΙΟΚΑΛΑ (συνδιοργανωτες) για το τρεξιμο των τελευταιων μηνων ωστε να συνδεθει το παζλ των χορηγων !


το μεγαλύτερο θες εσυ όμως, Στέλιο! 
 :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Το *ΕΠΑΘΛΟ* των Γυναικων !  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ενα πακετο malboro???Να παρω και εγω μερος ???Τετοιο βραβειο δε χανεται!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  
Περα απο τη πλακα πολυ ωραιο ειναι αρχαια ελληνιδα πολεμιστρια να φανταστω. :01. Unsure:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ενα πακετο malboro???Να παρω και εγω μερος ???Τετοιο βραβειο δε χανεται!!! 
> Περα απο τη πλακα πολυ ωραιο ειναι *αρχαια ελληνιδα πολεμιστρια* να φανταστω.


 :03. Awesome:

----------


## BODYMPAL

> το μεγαλύτερο θες εσυ όμως, Στέλιο!


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## a.minidis

> αν νομίζεις ότι βάζοντας την λέξη κύριε μπροστα απο το όνομα δείχνεις ευγένεια κοιμάσε όρθιος και πληρώνεις και ξενοδοχείο 
> 
> έχεις γεμίσει άκυρα το τόπικ που όλα αυτα αποδεικνύονται , σου εξηγούμε διάφορες λεπτομέρειες που είναι τεκμηριωμένες πρός γνώση και συμμόρφωση και εσύ τον χαβά σου , αν δεν ήσουν μαιμού η ιμιτασιόν και αυτο πρός διευκρίνηση αν είχες ονοματεπώνυμο θα σε στόλιζα αναλόγως (γιατι αν προσέξεις τα άτομα που γράφουν στο φόρουμ και έχουν ενα νικ νειμ μιλάνε όμορφα και όχι κρυβόμενοι πίσω απο την ανωνυμία να λένε ότι ναναι ) αλλα τωρα ότι και να σου πώ άχρηστο είναι σαν να τα λέω στον αέρα και ότι έχω γράψει δεν τα γράφω για σενα αλλα για τούς πιθανούς επισκέπτες που τα διαβάζουν ώστε να έχουν άποψη .
> 
> δεν είναι κακό να μην ξέρεις κάτι κακό είναι να το παίζεις εξυπνος και όταν σου λένε κάτι και σου εξηγούν εσύ να επαναλαμβάνεις ακριβώς τα ίδια 
> 
> εσυ νομίζεις τωρα έγραψες εξυπνάδα ενω μόνος παραδέχτηκες ότι η έλειψη υδατανθράκων σε έχει φέρει σ αυτη την κατάσταση (σε χάζεψε δηλαδή αυτό παθαίνει κάποιος αν τούς κόβει τελείως αλλα που να το ξέρεις αυτο ) γιατι εσυ πετας τα άκυρα κατα ομολογία σου και επίσης παραδέχτηκες πως είσαι άσχετος .
> 
> γι αυτο λεμε δεν κάνουν όλες οι μέλισσες μέλι , αν κάτι σε χαλάει μην το κάνεις το καλοκαίρι κοντεύει πάρε την φραπεδιά σου και πάνε σε καμια παραλία και πέξτο μρ παραλία , γιατι οι χαμηλοί υδατάνθρακες σε συνδιασμό με επαναλαμβανόμενη πεοκρουσία το καίνε το ρημάδι .
> και αν θές να πείς έστω μια λέξη παραπάνω και να δώσεις διάσταση επι του θεματος , για να μην σβηστούν ότι γράψεις αλλα και να το σώσεις , αναφέρσου όπως στο στρατό πές όμως και ηλικία και τότε μπορείς να μιλάς , επώνυμος πλέον


 :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :banana:  :banana:  :01.Ftou:  :02. Smile:  :08. Spank:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> 



εσυ μη χάσεις μή δείς κανένα πικάντικο σχόλιο αμέσως εκεί το μάτι σου , ψωφάς για τέτοια  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:

----------


## a.minidis

> εσυ μη χάσεις μή δείς κανένα πικάντικο σχόλιο αμέσως εκεί το μάτι σου , ψωφάς για τέτοια


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: *εμ...αδερφε..δειξε μου τον ""φιλο σου να σου πω ποιοσ εισαι*"""*χεχεχεχεχε..φιλεεεεε μουυυυ Λιακο!!*

----------


## cardinal

εγω, παντος το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι  η ημιμαθεια ειναι χειροτερη της αμαθειας....και οτι πριν πει ο οποιοσδιποτε οποιοσδιποτε κατι πρεπει να βουταει την γλωσσα του στο μιαλο που λενε και στο χωριο μου. και αυτο ισχει ειτε καποιος ειναι 15 ειτε 115. αποψη μου βαιβαια. και επισεις πρεπει να προσεχουμε τι λεμε ειδικα οταν μιλαμε με ανθρωπους που εχουν αφιερωση χρονο χρημα  για αυτο που αγαπανε που πολυ ανετα θα μπορουσαν να ειναι σαν πολλουσ αλλους που ειναι μονο λογια. αποψη μου παντα και ελπιζω να μην προσβαλψ κανεναν. και αν σε περιπτωση το κανω αθελα μου ζητω συγγνωμη.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ολα ετοιμα 5 εβδομαδες πριν το *1ο GREEK KING* !   :03. Thumb up:   :03. Clap:   :03. Thumb up: 

Την επομενη εβδομαδα θα ειναι ετοιμη και η αφισα τωρα που γνωριζουμε και καταληξαμε με τους χορηγους μας!   :02. Welcome:

----------


## StefPat

Λίγες μέρες πριν αρχίσουν οι σχολικές εξετάσεις λοιπόν!

Στέλιο, εχεις κανονίσει κάποιον να φωτογραφίσει - βιντεοσκοπήσει το event και όλα αυτά;
Έχω κάμερα, και μπορώ να τραβήξω βίντεο κ φώτο για το φόρουμ αν δεν έχετε κανονίσει ήδη κάτι...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Λίγες μέρες πριν αρχίσουν οι σχολικές εξετάσεις λοιπόν!
> 
> Στέλιο, εχεις κανονίσει κάποιον να φωτογραφίσει - βιντεοσκοπήσει το event και όλα αυτά;


Ολα ειναι ετοιμα μικρε με τους ιδιους επαγγελματιες (απο τοπικο καναλι) οπως περυσι στο KTISTAKIS CHALLENGE   :03. Awesome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Επιστροφη σημερα απο FIBO με εναν ακομα χορηγο στις βαλιτσες μας εκ Γερμανιας  :01. Smile: 

Χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα   :02. Shock:   που καποιοι ανθρωποι απο εξω παρακολουθουν καποιες κινησεις που λαμβανουν χωρα εδω στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ !   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

:01. Mr. Green:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Nα ενημερωσουμε τους αγωνιζομενους οτι η δηλωσεις συμμετοχων θα ξεκινησουν την ημερα του αγωνα 15-5 και ωρα 16:00  :03. Thumb up: 

O διαχωρησμος τους θα ξεκινησει με το τελος των συμμετοχων στις 17:50 ακολουθει η εναρξη του *GREEK KING* στις 19:30  :01. Smile: 

Kαλη συνεχεια σε ολους και ολες !  :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Απο το τοπο που θα αναδηχθει ο πρωτος* "GREEK KING"*: 

Τη μερα της Αναστασης 
δε θα βρεθω μαζι σας
ας γινει η σκεψη μου φωτια
ν' αναψει το κερι σας.


[YOUTUBE=HSln9wJp13o]HSln9wJp13o[/YOUTUBE]


 :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:

----------


## a.minidis

> Απο το τοπο που θα αναδηχθει ο πρωτος* "GREEK KING"*: 
> 
> Τη μερα της Αναστασης 
> δε θα βρεθω μαζι σας
> ας γινει η σκεψη μου φωτια
> ν' αναψει το κερι σας.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE=HSln9wJp13o]HSln9wJp13o[/YOUTUBE]


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> 


+1

----------


## StefPat

> Απο το τοπο που θα αναδηχθει ο πρωτος* "GREEK KING"*: 
> 
> Τη μερα της Αναστασης 
> δε θα βρεθω μαζι σας
> ας γινει η σκεψη μου φωτια
> ν' αναψει το κερι σας.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE=HSln9wJp13o]HSln9wJp13o[/YOUTUBE]



ΚΡΗΤΑΡΑ  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Να ενημερωσουμε αθλητες και *ΘΕΑΤΕΣ* οτι θα εχουν γευματα απο το εστιατοριο CHOP STICKS (Ασιατικη - Κινεζικη κουζινα ολα στον ατμο) εκπτωση *50%* σε οτι παραγγειλουν τις ημερες που θα μας τιμησουν στο νησι υπο την μορφη χορηγιας !  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραια Στελιο,τους δυσκολους καιρους που διανυουμε ειναι καλη κινηση και όλα μετρανε για καποιον που θα μεινει φιλοξενουμενος στο νησι,ειναι και ιδανικα για δίαιτα (όλα στον ατμο!)  :01. Wink:

----------


## a.minidis

> Να ενημερωσουμε αθλητες και *ΘΕΑΤΕΣ* οτι θα εχουν γευματα απο το εστιατοριο CHOP STICKS (Ασιατικη - Κινεζικη κουζινα ολα στον ατμο) εκπτωση *50%* σε οτι παραγγειλουν τις ημερες που θα μας τιμησουν στο νησι υπο την μορφη χορηγιας !


 :02. Smile: *μμμμ..εγω  θειο μπορω..????//* :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> *μμμμ..εγω  θειο μπορω..????//*


 :02. Chinese:  Θα παθεις την πλακα σου αδελφε ! Ανοικτα οτι γουσταρεις !  :02. Chinese: 

Αλλα για καλο και κακο ρωτα και καποιους Αλλους μηπως σου το "απαγορευσουν" ! :08. Turtle:  :02. Love:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## a.minidis

> Θα παθεις την πλακα σου αδελφε ! Ανοικτα οτι γουσταρεις ! 
> 
> Αλλα για καλο και κακο ρωτα και καποιους Αλλους μηπως σου το "απαγορευσουν" !


*γιαυτο ρωτο εσενα "θειο"σε αυτοτουλαχιστον εχεις το πρωτο και τελευτεο...

*

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

οχι εσυ θα κοιταs εμενα που θα αδιαζω τα πιατα,,,,,,,ααααα,,,,ετσι παει,,,, :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Η Αφισουλα μας  :01. Unsure:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

θελω κ εγω μην με ξεχασειs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Muscleboss

> Η Αφισουλα μας


Με Κεφαλιανό και Yaxeni δε θα μπορούσε να είναι καλύτερη πιστεύω  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

> Με Κεφαλιανό και Yaxeni δε θα μπορούσε να είναι καλύτερη πιστεύω 
> 
> ΜΒ


Μr & Mrs Olympia top class athletes ! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Μr & Mrs Olympia top class athletes !


 


> Με Κεφαλιανό και Yaxeni δε θα μπορούσε να είναι καλύτερη πιστεύω 
> 
> ΜΒ


Οι *ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΙ* αθλητες στις Ηπειρους τους ! Μας τιμησαν και ειναι ακομα προθυμοι !  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## a.minidis

> Η Αφισουλα μας


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Προσωπικα να ευχαρηστησω ολους τους χορηγους ,και την φετινη χρονια, για την υποστηριξη τους και να ζητησω ενα συγνωμη απο αυτους που δεν καταφεραμε να βαλουμε λογο ηδη των πολλων συμμετοχων.

Το νησι παντα την περιοδο αυτη "ζει" για τον αγωνα (χρονια τωρα) και η προβολη καθε ενδιαφερομενου ειναι μεγαλη παρ' ολα αυτα ειναι δυσκολο να χωρεσουν *ΟΛΟΙ*.  :01. Sad: 

Ομως υποσχεθηκαμε σε αυτους που δεν τα καταφεραν φετος να εχουν το πρωτο λογο στον επομενο αγωνα !  :02. Welcome: 

Οπως* ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ* δεν γινοντε αγωνες ετσι και *ΧΩΡΙΣ ΧΟΡΗΓΟΥΣ* δεν "ζουνε" οι αγωνες.  :02. Idea:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Tα επαθλα του *GREEK KING* !

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Πωωωω τα σπασε το βραβειο  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Πωωωω τα σπασε το βραβειο


Μια *ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ* προς τους Γενικους Νικητες: Να φανε καλα στο τραπεζι που ακολουθει μετα τον αγωνα με τετοια επαθλα....εκτος αν ειναι κοντα παλι κανενας Μηνιδης  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## a.minidis

> Μια *ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ* προς τους Γενικους Νικητες: Να φανε καλα στο τραπεζι που ακολουθει μετα τον αγωνα με τετοια επαθλα....εκτος αν ειναι κοντα παλι κανενας Μηνιδης


 :01. Crying:  :01. Crying:  :01. Crying:  :01. Crying:  :01. Help:  :01. Fear:  :01. Fear:  :01. Fear:  :01. Fear:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

Mπραβο στελιο κανειs πολλη καλη δουλεια,,,,, :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Το σποτακι μας που παιζει απο χθες στα τηλεοπτικα καναλια.
*
[YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## a.minidis

> *Το σποτακι μας που παιζει απο χθες στα τηλεοπτικα καναλια.
> *
> [YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE]


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> *Το σποτακι μας που παιζει απο χθες στα τηλεοπτικα καναλια.
> *
> [YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE]


Πολυ ωραιο !!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

:03. Clap: πολλη καλο...


>

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ο χαρτης του αγωνα μεχρι τωρα :  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

HΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ - ΧΑΝΙΑ - ΛΑΣΙΘΙ - ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ
ΑΘΗΝΑ - ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ
ΠΤΟΛΕΜΑΙΔΑ - ΗΜΑΘΙΑ
ΛΕΙΒΑΔΙΑ - ΣΕΡΡΕΣ - ΛΑΜΙΑ

ΑΙΓΥΠΤΟΣ - ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑ - ΠΟΛΩΝΙΑ - ΑΓΓΛΙΑ

Οπως εχουμε πει *τα εισητηρια των αθλητων ειναι πληρωμενα με την προυποθεση να μας τα προσκομησουν με την δηλωση συμμετοχης τους*.  :02. Welcome: 

[YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> *Το σποτακι μας που παιζει απο χθες στα τηλεοπτικα καναλια.
> *
> [YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE]


Μπραβο σας,πολυ ωραιο σποτακι! :03. Thumb up: 
Μπραβο επισης και για τη διαθεση προβολης,του ΒΒ !Ετσι ειναι το σωστο,να προβαλετε ενα αθλητικο γεγονος,γενικοτερα στην κοινωνια και οχι να παραμενει η προβολη του,σε ''στενο οικογενειακο κυκλο''! :03. Thumb up: 
Μπραβο επισης και στην ιδεα της διοργανωσης των αγωνων στην ομορφη Κρητη!Το λεω αυτο διοτι για να παει καποιος στην Κρητη σιγουρα δεν εχει την ευκολια της μετακινισης που εχουμε στην ηπειρωτικη Ελλαδα.
Φυσικα και μπραβο στους διοργανωτες (ειχα την εντυπωση πως ησασταν μονος κ.Κτιστακη,αλλα μαλλον εκανα λαθος ).Σας ευχομαι καλη δυναμη,καλη επιτυχια και του χρονου καλυτερα!
Και τελος για τους διαγωνιζομενους να ευχηθω υγεια,καθε επιτυχια,καλη διασκεδαση(εντος και εκτος αγωνων) και φυσικα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ,λιγες μερες εμειναν,κουραγιο! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Μπραβο σας,πολυ ωραιο σποτακι!
> Μπραβο επισης και για τη διαθεση προβολης,του ΒΒ !Ετσι ειναι το σωστο,να προβαλετε ενα αθλητικο γεγονος,γενικοτερα στην κοινωνια και οχι να παραμενει η προβολη του,σε ''στενο οικογενειακο κυκλο''!
> Μπραβο επισης και στην ιδεα της διοργανωσης των αγωνων στην ομορφη Κρητη!Το λεω αυτο διοτι για να παει καποιος στην Κρητη σιγουρα δεν εχει την ευκολια της μετακινισης που εχουμε στην ηπειρωτικη Ελλαδα.
> Φυσικα και μπραβο στους διοργανωτες (ειχα την εντυπωση πως ησασταν μονος κ.Κτιστακη,αλλα μαλλον εκανα λαθος ).Σας ευχομαι καλη δυναμη,καλη επιτυχια και του χρονου καλυτερα!


Ενας απο τους συνδιοργανωτες ειναι ο *ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ*.  :03. Thumb up: 

Εχει υπερβαλει εαυτο σε πολλα θεματα με αποκορυφωμα να σπασει το ποδι του πριν 4 μερες. Παρ' ολα αυτα δεν σταματησε την προσπαθεια του στο να γινει οτι περναει απο το χερι του για τον αγωνα.....και συνεχιζει !  :03. Bowdown: 

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για οσα εδωσε δινει και θα δωσει μεχρι το τελος !  :03. Clap: 

[YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE][/QUOTE]

----------


## sofos

> Ενας απο τους συνδιοργανωτες ειναι ο *ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ*. 
> 
> Εχει υπερβαλει εαυτο σε πολλα θεματα με αποκορυφωμα να σπασει το ποδι του πριν 4 μερες. Παρ' ολα αυτα δεν σταματησε την προσπαθεια του στο να γινει οτι περναει απο το χερι του για τον αγωνα.....και συνεχιζει ! 
> 
> Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για οσα εδωσε δινει και θα δωσει μεχρι το τελος ! 
> 
> [YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE]


κακως που το βιντεο δεν ειχε ελληνες αθλητες,θα ταν κορυφη..

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> κακως που το βιντεο δεν ειχε ελληνες αθλητες,θα ταν κορυφη..


Ειναι το *1ο GREEK KING* sofo αρα δεν υπαρχει υλικο απο το παρελθον κατι ομως που θα εχουμε την επομενη χρονια ! !   :02. Love:   :03. Awesome:   :02. Love: 

[YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE][/QUOTE]

----------


## sofos

> Ειναι το *1ο GREEK KING* sofo αρα δεν υπαρχει υλικο απο το παρελθον κατι ομως που θα εχουμε την επομενη χρονια ! !    
> 
> [YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE]


ααα πολυ ωραια τοτε  :03. Clap:  :01. Smile:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

Περαστικά στον φίλο μου Αντρέα ,σε λίγες μέρες θα είμαστε μια ομαδουλα από Αλεξάνδρεια Ημαθίας στην όμορφη Κρήτη ,χαιρετίσματα από τον Αντρέ σταυροπουλο, έμειναν λίγες μέρες για να είμαστε επί σκηνής ,ξερό κ γνωρίζω ότι κάνετε πολλή καλή δουλεία όσο αφορά τους άγονες που διοργανώνετε ,καλή επιτυχία και τα λέμε από κοντά ,,,Στέλιο, Αντρέ, αννι,,, :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Will71

Ime omogenis apo tin ameriki bodybuilder ,diavazo to site ke mou aresi.Epidi gnorizo oti enas IFBB Pro athlitis bori na emfanizete mono se ekdilosis pou ehoun tin egrisi tis IFBB tha ithela na me diafotisete kata poso oi agones stous opious tha emfanistoun IFBB Pro ehoun tin egrisi tis IFBB.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ime omogenis apo tin ameriki bodybuilder ,diavazo to site ke mou aresi.Epidi gnorizo oti enas IFBB Pro athlitis bori na emfanizete mono se ekdilosis pou ehoun tin egrisi tis IFBB tha ithela na me diafotisete kata poso oi agones stous opious tha emfanistoun IFBB Pro ehoun tin egrisi tis IFBB.


Η απαντηση ειναι στη σελιδα IFBB Professional League CONSTITUTION and RULES και στην ifbb professional league σελ 32 και 33  :02. Welcome: 

Απλα εχεις καποιο κενο (χωρις να θελω να σε προσβαλω  :02. Love: ) στο *ΤΙ* υπογραφει καθε φορα και *ΠΟΥ* ενας PRO  :01. Wink:

----------


## TToni Shark

Όλοι απλά τρομακτικοί :02. Shock:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Να υπενθυμησουμε τις κατηγοριες για τους αθλητες:

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ "GREEK KING 2011" :
*
FITNESS ΑΝΔΡΩΝ - ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ:
1)Fitness
2)Performance
3)Athletic
4)Super Body
5)Extreme Body
6)Master 40+ (Συμμετοχη στη κατηγορια που ανηκουν με ξεχωριστη απονομη)
7)Ζευγαριων
8 )Junior (Συμμετοχη στη κατηγορια που ανηκουν με ξεχωριστη απονομη)

BODYBUILDING:
1)Junior -22
2)Men 3 εως 1.67m
3)Men 2 απο 1.68m εως 1.74m
4)Men 1 απο 1.75 και ανω
5)Μαστερ 40+
6)Γυναικων
7)Αλλοδαπων
8 )Ζευγαριων

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

στελιο με περνη να πεξω :08. Turtle:  τζουνιορ,,,,,

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> στελιο με περνη να πεξω τζουνιορ,,,,,


Η απαντηση με κοκκινα γραμματα μεσηλικα.. :01. Razz:   :08. Turtle:   :01. Razz:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

εφυγα,,,,,,,,, :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kazmaier

μηπως γνωριζει κανεις το κομματακι που παιζει με το βιντεο του αγωνα?
πολυ καλη δουλεια παντως και αξια προσπαθεια προωθησης τοσο του αγωνα οσο και του αθληματος γενικοτερα :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> μηπως γνωριζει κανεις το κομματακι που παιζει με το βιντεο του αγωνα?
> πολυ καλη δουλεια παντως και αξια προσπαθεια προωθησης τοσο του αγωνα οσο και του αθληματος γενικοτερα


Χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα που ακουω τετοια σχολια απο καποιον που μας καταψηφησε αρνητικα στη δημοσκοπηση !   :02. Welcome: 

Το κομματι λεγεται : Ready For War (50 Cent)   :03. Awesome: 

[YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE][/QUOTE]

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ο χαρτης του αγωνα μεχρι τωρα : 
> 
> HΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ - ΧΑΝΙΑ - ΛΑΣΙΘΙ - ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ
> ΑΘΗΝΑ - ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ
> ΠΤΟΛΕΜΑΙΔΑ - ΗΜΑΘΙΑ
> ΛΕΙΒΑΔΙΑ - ΣΕΡΡΕΣ - ΛΑΜΙΑ
> 
> ΑΙΓΥΠΤΟΣ - ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑ - ΠΟΛΩΝΙΑ - ΑΓΓΛΙΑ
> 
> Οπως εχουμε πει *τα εισητηρια των αθλητων ειναι πληρωμενα με την προυποθεση να μας τα προσκομησουν με την δηλωση συμμετοχης τους*.


Σημερα προσθετουμε και τις :

ΛΑΡΙΣΑ - ΟΡΕΣΤΙΑΔΑ


[YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## StefPat

> Σημερα προσθετουμε και τις :
> 
> ΛΑΡΙΣΑ - ΟΡΕΣΤΙΑΔΑ
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE]


Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτές οι περιοχές;

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτές οι περιοχές;


Mετα τα Ιμια και το Σκοπιανο σε  συνδιασμο με την προσαρμογη της συνθηκης των 7 ναυτικων μιλιων στο Αγαιο(υφαλοκρυπιδα) η Λαρισα και η Ορεστιαδα διεκδικουντε απο το κογκρεσο του Αζαρμπα'ι'τζαν με την συνδρομη των απογονων της Μογγολιας !  :01. Mr. Green: 

Αθλητες που δηλωσαν συμμετοχη απο εκει ειναι μπομπιρα !  :08. Turtle:

----------


## a.minidis

> Mετα τα Ιμια και το Σκοπιανο σε  συνδιασμο με την προσαρμογη της συνθηκης των 7 ναυτικων μιλιων στο Αγαιο(υφαλοκρυπιδα) η Λαρισα και η Ορεστιαδα διεκδικουντε απο το κογκρεσο του Αζαρμπα'ι'τζαν με την συνδρομη των απογονων της Μογγολιας ! 
> 
> Αθλητες που δηλωσαν συμμετοχη απο εκει ειναι μπομπιρα !


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Kazmaier

> Χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα που ακουω τετοια σχολια απο καποιον που μας καταψηφησε αρνητικα στη δημοσκοπηση !  
> 
> Το κομματι λεγεται : Ready For War (50 Cent)  
> 
> [YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE]


[/QUOTE]

ευχαριστω για το song μεσιε , με θυμαστε βλεπω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ευχαριστω για το song μεσιε , με θυμαστε βλεπω


Όταν έχεις δίκιο, κανείς δεν το θυμάται. Όταν έχεις άδικο, κανείς δεν το ξεχνά.  :01. Razz: 

Ποτέ δεν ξεχνω πού έχω θάψει το τσεκούρι.  :01. Smile: 

*ΠΛΑΚΑ* κανω μην με μαυρησεις με αρνητικο ψηφο παλι ! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 



[YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Περιμενοντας την Παρασκευη 12-5 για να στησουμε το σκηνικο (το μονο που μας εμεινε) να *ΤΟΝΗΣΟΥΜΕ* σε ολους τους αθλητες οτι το ωραριο για τις δηλωσεις συμμετοχων και η εναρξη του *GREEK KING* θα ειναι *ΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ* ακριβες χρονικα !  :03. Thumb up: 

Περυσι αποκλειστηκαν 3 αθλητες απο τις κατηγοριες τους λογο καθυστερημενης  εμφανισης στη σκηνη.  :01. Sad: 

Φετος τα κινητρα ειναι καλα (αξια δωρων - τροπαια) θα ειναι μεγαλη αδικια θα ερθουν και να χασουν πριν καλα καλα εμφανιστουν στο κοινο.  :01. Wink: 


[YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

στελιο,,,δωσε ωρεs,εγγραφηs, :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> στελιο,,,δωσε ωρεs,εγγραφηs,


 :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou: 

*ΞΑΝΑΔΕΣ* τι γραφει η αφισα ! *ΚΡΗΤΗ* ειναι ο αγωνας μην πας σε καμια ΚΟΡΕΑ ! :01. Razz: 

*ΤΡΕΛΕ !*  :08. Turtle:   :02. Love:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## StefPat

> 


προς τι ο γέλοτας?  
 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Ευχαριστώ Στέλιο.. btw, πέρασα απ'το FORUM στο TALOS σήμερα, και πέτυχα την αφίσα (Y)

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> προς τι ο γέλοτας?  
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ Στέλιο.. btw, πέρασα απ'το FORUM στο TALOS σήμερα, και πέτυχα την αφίσα (Y)


Ρωτα τον γιατι γελαει τη μερα του αγωνα μικρε  που θα ειναι κοντα μας !  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Την Παρασκευη 17:00 βαλε ΚΡΗΤΗ TV  :02. Welcome: 



[YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

ONLY FEW DAYS BEFORE KEEP WALKING BRO,ALL THE BEST SYS.
WARNING,WARNING TASOS IN TOWN
 :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Για να "ανοιξει" η ορεξη των *ΘΕΑΤΩΝ*  :02. Smile:   αλλα και των *ΑΓΩΝΙΖΟΜΕΝΩΝ*  :01. Sneaky:  σας παρουσιαζουμε το Μενου του 2ημερου !    :02. Chinese:   :08. Food:   :02. Chinese: 





[YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## StefPat

Που ακριβώς είναι είπαμε?  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Που ακριβώς είναι είπαμε?


Ηρακλειο Δουκος Μποφωρ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

ρε Στελιο τι θα γινει????

θα ξεκινησουμε ποτε????

Αααααντε!!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ρε Στελιο τι θα γινει????
> 
> θα ξεκινησουμε ποτε????
> 
> Αααααντε!!!!!


Αλλα μαθαινω για εσενα αδελφε   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Θα τα πουμε τη μερα του αγωνα Γιατρε  :02. Welcome: 


[YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## chrisberg

> Να ενημερωσουμε αθλητες και *ΘΕΑΤΕΣ* οτι θα εχουν γευματα απο το εστιατοριο CHOP STICKS (Ασιατικη - Κινεζικη κουζινα ολα στον ατμο) εκπτωση *50%* σε οτι παραγγειλουν τις ημερες που θα μας τιμησουν στο νησι υπο την μορφη χορηγιας !


Mπράβο Στέλιο έτσι δυνατά πάντα!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Όταν έχεις δίκιο, κανείς δεν το θυμάται. Όταν έχεις άδικο, κανείς δεν το ξεχνά. 
> 
> Ποτέ δεν ξεχνω πού έχω θάψει το τσεκούρι.


 
 :01. Smile:   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Λογο της δικης μου προετοιμασιας,αποφευγω να συμμετεχω στις συζητησεις του forum (γιατι αραγε ?  :01. Mr. Green: ),Παρολα αυτα 1,2 φορες την εβδομαδα προσπαθω να συνδεομαι με το forum και να διαβαζω τουλαχιστον,συμμετεχοντας εστω και μ'αυτον τον τροπο και'γω.

Τα παραπανω και καποια αλλα μου φερανε καλη διαθεση,και παρ'ολη την ιδιαιτεροτητα της συγκεκριμενης περιοδου ( :01. Wink: ),δεν θελησα να τ'αφησω ασχολιαστα.

Μπαβο,πολυ υποψιασμενες ατακες!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Καλο κουραγιο σ'ολους και καλη εμφανιση στους Αθλητες !!!

----------


## Muscleboss

> Μπαβο,πολυ υποψιασμενες ατακες!!!!


O Στέλιος είναι γνωστός ατακαδόρος...  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> O Στέλιος είναι γνωστός ατακαδόρος... 
> 
> ΜΒ





> Λογο της δικης μου προετοιμασιας,αποφευγω να συμμετεχω στις συζητησεις του forum (γιατι αραγε ? ),Παρολα αυτα 1,2 φορες την εβδομαδα προσπαθω να συνδεομαι με το forum και να διαβαζω τουλαχιστον,συμμετεχοντας εστω και μ'αυτον τον τροπο και'γω.
> 
> Τα παραπανω και καποια αλλα μου φερανε καλη διαθεση,και παρ'ολη την ιδιαιτεροτητα της συγκεκριμενης περιοδου (),δεν θελησα να τ'αφησω ασχολιαστα.
> 
> Μπαβο,πολυ υποψιασμενες ατακες!!!!
> 
> Καλο κουραγιο σ'ολους και καλη εμφανιση στους Αθλητες !!!


Παιδια μια οικογενεια ειμαστε ολοι οσοι ασχολουμαστε με την Σωματικη Διαπλαση και χρειαζεται που και που ο καλος ο κακος και ο ασχημος για να ξεφευγουμε λιγο !  :01. Razz: 
Και για να σοβαρευτουμε λιγο να πουμε για τον αγωνα οτι : Eδω ολα (Σ)τελεια !  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  

Ηδη αρχησαν να ερχοντε αθλητες για "αναγνωρηση" του "πεδιου μαχης" !  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Mπράβο Στέλιο έτσι δυνατά πάντα!!


Πες μου τωρα οτι μετα τη βολτα με το* ΚΤΜ* θα μου ζητησεις να κανουμε και *"μαμ"* ?  :01. Razz:

----------


## Annie

> O Στέλιος είναι γνωστός ατακαδόρος... 
> 
> ΜΒ



..με αυτές τις ατάκες....με έριξε... :01. lol:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ξεκινησε η* "ΑΠΟΒΑΣΗ"* θεατων και αθλητων στο νησι !  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown: 



[YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

αυριο,φιλε ,ερχομαστε,,,,,,καλη επιτηχια ,,απο τωρα,,,σε ολουs,,, :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## BODYMPAL

αύριο κ εγώ με το καλό θα είμαι ηράκλειο !!!!!!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## StefPat

> Ξεκινησε η* "ΑΠΟΒΑΣΗ"* θεατων και αθλητων στο νησι ! 
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE=Rfu84sVLnmA]Rfu84sVLnmA[/YOUTUBE]


ήρθε η Helen με τον Mike! =)

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

BON MERDE MON AMI, ON PARLERA APRES LE CONCOURS
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Το TEAM απο Σερρες πεταει ηδη,ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στη διoργανωση!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## StefPat

Ποιοι θα έρθετε βρε παιδιά;

Εγώ είμαι ένα παιδάκι, μικροκαμομένος είμαι, με καπέλο θα με δείτε σίγουρα. Αν με δείτε κάπου εκεί μέσα, πείτε ένα γεια!  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Αφιερωμενο σε ολους τους *ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ* που ηρθαν και θα ερθουν αργα σημερα και αυριο !

Στιχοι με νοημα !

[YOUTUBE="rnl5uccbZhw"]rnl5uccbZhw[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> BON MERDE MON AMI, ON PARLERA APRES LE CONCOURS



ε ρε πως το δουλευει ο ανθρωπος το γαλλικο! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 



Υ.Γ. Διονυση μου εγω γαλλικα-γαλλικα,δεν γνωριζω πολλα,(ελληνικα-γαλλικα,πιστευω πως τα παω καλυτερα  :01. Razz: ).
     Γραφεις *MERDE* Μηπως πρωταθλητη μου,ηθελες να γραψεις _MERCI_?MERDE τι θα πει? :08. Toast:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> ε ρε πως το δουλευει ο ανθρωπος το γαλλικο!
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Διονυση μου εγω γαλλικα-γαλλικα,δεν γνωριζω πολλα,(ελληνικα-γαλλικα,πιστευω πως τα παω καλυτερα ).
>      Γραφεις *MERDE* Μηπως πρωταθλητη μου,ηθελες να γραψεις _MERCI_?MERDE τι θα πει?


EPIDI O STELIOS KAI EGO IMASTE KAI LIGO BELGI KATALAVE TI TOY EYXITHIKA :01. Razz: 
 :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> EPIDI O STELIOS KAI EGO IMASTE KAI LIGO BELGI KATALAVE TI TOY EYXITHIKA


 :03. Awesome:  (Belgium)

*DIO*  ενα εχω να σου πω : O Aθλητης σου ειναι *ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ* !  :03. Thumb up: 

Kεντρο Ηρακλειου : *MHNIΔΗΣ* - *ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟΣ* - *ΤΖΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ* -* ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ* - *ΠΙΛΑΤΟΣ* - αθλητης μεχρι και απο *ΝΟΤΙΑ ΑΦΡΙΚΗ* "ποζαρουν" στο κεντρο του Ηρακλειου για τον κοσμο αυτη τη στιγμη !

----------


## StefPat

> (Belgium)
> 
> *DIO*  ενα εχω να σου πω : O Aθλητης σου ειναι *ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ* ! 
> 
> Kεντρο Ηρακλειου : *MHNIΔΗΣ* - *ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟΣ* - *ΤΖΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ* -* ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ* - *ΠΙΛΑΤΟΣ* - αθλητης μεχρι και απο *ΝΟΤΙΑ ΑΦΡΙΚΗ* "ποζαρουν" στο κεντρο του Ηρακλειου για τον κοσμο αυτη τη στιγμη !


Τι χάνουμε... :01. Razz: 
θα τα απολαύσουμε αύριο  :01. Smile:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ξημερωσε *ΚΡΗΤΗ* με τα σταφύλια τρυγημένα και τα σκόρδα φυτεμένα για *ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ* - διοργανωση - *GUESTS*  - χορηγους - *ΘΕΑΤΕΣ*.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Περιμένουμε νέα!  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## StefPat

Everythink great  :01. Smile: 

Έφυγα στις 10 και κάτι, για να μην χάσω το λεωφορείο.. είδα 4-5 κατηγορίες δηλ. Όσες πρόλαβα. Πολύ καλή οργάνωση, πολύ ποικιλία σε αθλητές, ηλικίες σωματότυπα κ.λπ.

Είδα τον Κεφαλιανό, μιλάμε ο άνθρωπος δεν υπάρχει!! Ήθελα να του μιλήσω λίγο παραπάνω αλλά ήταν ο χρόνος τόπος κ.λπ, δεν μπορούσαμε. Τον Μινήδη επίσης δίπλα του και άλλους γνωστούς!
Πολλοί μυς.. τελικά άλλο να τους βλέπεις από το pc και αλλιώς από κοντά. 
Πολλά τούμπανα εκεί κοντά.. καλα που δεν πήρα την κοπέλα μου, θα λιποθυμούσε.. και εγώ έτοιμος ήμουν!!

Πολύ πλάκα είχε όταν ο Κτιστάκης ρωτάει έναν αθλητή (on stage) τι θα φάει, και εκείνος με όρεξη απαντάει "ΠΙΤΣΑ!". Έπειτα από ώρα, ένας άλλος κατέβηκε και οι συγγενής του (λογικά) του κρατούσανε μία τούρτα!

Πολύ καλή εμπειρία, πρώτη μου φορά  :01. Smile:

----------


## ioannis1

ο τζιλοπουλος πηρε την κατηγορια του και η μοναδικη γυναικα που υπηρχε ηταν η αντζελικα συκιωτη σε φοβερη φορμα κατω απο τις οδηγιες μου. :03. Clap:

----------


## Levrone

Λοιπον εν συντομια επειδη ειμαι πτωμα απο....τοση ωρα που εβλεπα... :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Xωρις καμια υπερβολη, τετοιος αγωνας στην Κρητη δεν εχει ξαναγινει.

Τοσοι πολλοι αθλητες, τοσες πολλες κατηγοριες, και πραγματικος συναγωνισμος , δηλαδη ειδικα προς το τελος ηταν και ντερμπι...

Απο που να πρωτοαρχισω..

Ενας απιστευτος (κυριος) Τζιλοπουλος απιστευτος ομως, 

Αντζελικα σε εκπληκτικη φορμα οντως! 

Αντωνης Γιαννουλης πολυ πολυ καλος και πολλοι αθλητες ακομη..

Ειμαι περηφανος που ειδα απο κοντα αυτο τον φοβερο αθλητη , το Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανο, τον οποιο πηρα και βιντεο να ποζαρει και να κατεβαινει στους θεατες και να βγαζει για ωρα φωτογραφιες με τον κοσμο... Πρωτη φορα τον ειδα απο κοντα...Ο ανθρωπος ειναι ΣΟΚ!!!! Απλα ΣΟΚ!!!!! 

Αλλα το κυριοτερο ειναι αυτο που σας λεω, πρωτη φορα τοσοι πολλοι αθλητες..Αφου μια στιγμη σκεφτηκα "δηλαδη οσοι πανε και σε αλλες διοργανωσεις στην Αθηνα/Θεσσαλονικη τι παραπανω βλεπουν?" (διοτι στην Κρητη για πολλα χρονια ηταν υποτιμημενα τα πραγματα)..

Το μονο μελανο σημειο της βραδιας ηταν αυτος ο παρουσιαστης, ο Κτιστακης..ρε ελεος μ αυτον, που τον βρηκαν?  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  Και δε χαλουσε και το μικροφωνο να ηρεμησουμε!!!!!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Γενικο ποιος πήρε παιδια;

----------


## ioannis1

γενικο πηρε ο αθλητης απο τη λαρισα ο τσουρης.παρα πολλες συμετοχες ,εκπληκτικος αγωνας συγχαρητηρια στελιο αψογη διοργανωση.ο τζιλοπουλος ηρθε δευτερος.

----------


## sofos

βαλτε ωρε αλανια τιποτα piconia να ουμ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

> Γενικο ποιος πήρε παιδια;


Περικλης Τσουρης!

ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Α - Π - Ι - Σ - Τ - Ε - Υ - Τ - Ε - Σ* καταστασεις στο *1ο GREEK KING* !

προκαταβολικα θα ανφερω τους 2 Γενικους Νικητες της βραδιας :

1oς ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ ΜR ΚΡΗΤΗ 2011 :  *ΠΑΛΛΗΚΑΡΑΣ ΣΠΥΡΟΣ* απο ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ (κομματια το παληκαρι εξωπραγαμτικος) :03. Bowdown: 

1ος ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ GREEK KING 2011: *ΤΣΟΥΡΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ* (εγραψε ιστορια ο ανθρωπος )   :03. Clap:

----------


## Qlim4X

> *Α - Π - Ι - Σ - Τ - Ε - Υ - Τ - Ε - Σ* καταστασεις στο *1ο GREEK KING* !
> 
> προκαταβολικα θα ανφερω τους 2 Γενικους Νικητες της βραδιας :
> 
> 1oς ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ ΜR ΚΡΗΤΗ 2011 :  *ΠΑΛΛΗΚΑΡΑΣ ΣΠΥΡΟΣ* απο ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ (κομματια το παληκαρι εξωπραγαμτικος)
> 
> 1ος ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ GREEK KING 2011: *ΤΣΟΥΡΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ* (εγραψε ιστορια ο ανθρωπος )


φωτογραφικο υλικο εχομεν?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> φωτογραφικο υλικο εχομεν?


Στέλιο δώσε σύντομα υλικό γιατί θα σε προλάβουν οι *ΠΑΠΑΡΑΤΣΙ*!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> βαλτε ωρε αλανια τιποτα piconia να ουμ





> φωτογραφικο υλικο εχομεν?


Παιδια ας εχουμε λίγο υπομονη,ο Στελιος ως διοργανωτης χρειαζεται λίγο χρονο,εδω ως θεατες παμε από το πρωι ως το βραδυ σε εναν αγωνα και παλι βγαινει κουραση,θα ειμαστε οι πρωτοι που θα εχουμε φωτο όμως ! :03. Thumb up: 
Προσωπικα προτιμω οι αγωνες να παρουσιαζονται οπως ρεει η διοργανωση ανα κατηγορία και όχι σκορπιες 5-10 φωτο..Να βοηθαει εμας που δεν ημασταν να παρουμε ττην γευση του αγωνα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Παιδια ας εχουμε λίγο υπομονη,ο Στελιος ως διοργανωτης χρειαζεται λίγο χρονο,εδω ως θεατες παμε από το πρωι ως το βραδυ σε εναν αγωνα και παλι βγαινει κουραση,θα ειμαστε οι πρωτοι που θα εχουμε φωτο όμως !
> Προσωπικα προτιμω οι αγωνες να παρουσιαζονται οπως ρεει η διοργανωση ανα κατηγορία και όχι σκορπιες 5-10 φωτο..Να βοηθαει εμας που δεν ημασταν να παρουμε ττην γευση του αγωνα


Aυτο +1

----------


## giannis64

μπράβο στον Στέλιο για όλη την διοργάνωση αυτού του αγώνα. περιμένουμε με αγωνία υλικό...

----------


## jGod

**************

εχει 319 φωτος απο τον αγωνα

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε ευχαριστουμε αλλα θα εχουμε απευθειας φωτογραφίες από τον διοργανωτη,ειμαστε χορηγοι επικοινωνιας.

----------


## sofos

> **************
> 
> εχει 319 φωτος απο τον αγωνα


ωραιος ρε μαγκα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sofos

ο νικητης δε μ αρεσε,αυτος που κερδισε το κτμ εννοω,ειχε κοιλια με κοιλιακους και δεν ηταν τοσο συμμετρικος....αποψη μου....

----------


## Annie

...ήταν η πρώτη φορά που παρευρέθηκα σε αγώνα στην κρήτη και μάλιστα σαν συνδιοργανώτρια..μπορώ να πω ότι το τρέξιμο άξιζε τον κόπο... :01. Smile: 
...από dvd προηγούμενων αγώνων αλλά και από τα σχόλια των κρητικών θεατών είναι σαφές ότι ο φετινός αγώνας ήταν καλύτερος από κάθε προηγούμενο... :03. Thumb up: 
...να ευχαριστήσω θερμότατα όλους τους αθλητές που μας τιμησαν με την παρουσία τους κυριολεκτικά από όλη την ελλάδα...επειδή ένα αγωνα τον φτιάχνουν οι αθλητές και όχι οι διοργανωτές....
...προσωπικά 3 στιγμές με συγκινησαν πραγματικά..
1. η στιγμή που ανέβηκα για κάποια απονομή και άκουσα το παρατεταμένο χειροκρότημα και επευφημία του κόσμου, σε μία πόλη που δεν παρευρέθηκα ποτέ σε αγώνα....τους ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδια μου...με κάνουν να νιώθω κρητικιά :01. Smile: 

2. η παρουσία του φοβερού αθλητή, προπονητή, κριτή και κυρίως ανθρώπου με ήθος, του Ηλία Παγιαννίδη. Ήταν για εμένα μεγάλη εκπλήξη να τον ακούσω να με φωνάζει στην αίθουσα λίγο πριν την έναρξη του αγώνα, γνωρίζοντας ότι ο κύριος Παγιαννίδης απείχε από τα δρώμενα για πολλά χρόνια. Και μόνο για την παρουσια του σε δική μας διοργάνωση τον ευχαριστώ θερμά. Στον κύριο Ηλία Παγιαννίδη (ιδιοκτήτης του γυμναστηρίου από όπου ξεκίνησα ουσιαστικά στη θεσσαλονίκη, πλέον μόνιμος κάτοικος κρήτης) έκανα απονομή για την προσφορά του στο άθλημα για πολλά χρόνια.... :03. Clap: 
3. ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου όλους αυτούς τους αθλητές και κυρίως όσους ταξίδεψαν από πολύ μακριά..με συγκίνησαν πραγματικά όταν μετά από τόση κούραση με πλησίαζαν μετά το τέλος του αγώνα για να με ευχαριστήσουν ξανά και ξάνα και να δεσμευτούν να επιστρέψουν και σε επόμενη διοργάνωση μας..δεν έχω παρά να τους χειροκροτήσω γιατί διέκρινα πραγματικούς αθλητές με ήθος  :03. Clap:  (όλοι τους αποδέχτηκαν και πανηγύρισαν τις θέσεις τους με πολύ χαρά, επειδή αν και δύσκολη η κρίση ήταν άψογη και αμερόληπτη)..

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Εγω ξερω οτι τα τσακαλια μας απο σερρες πηγαν πολυ καλα!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Senereison

Χωρίς να θέλω να γίνομαι κακός οι περισσότεροι αθλητές είναι fail όταν μπούνε photo θα μπορείτε να διακρίνεται καθαρά

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Αμα δε θες να γινεις κακος δε γραφεις "fail".Γραφεις "για τα δικα μου κριτηρια οι αθλητες δεν ηταν καλοι."

----------


## sofos

> Αμα δε θες να γινεις κακος δε γραφεις "fail".*Γραφεις "για τα δικα μου κριτηρια οι αθλητες δεν ηταν καλοι*."


oπως εγραψα εγω  :01. Mr. Green:  κακα τα ψεμματα πολλοι ηταν θολοι και ασουλουπωτοι,αλλα ειχε και αρκετους που ξεχωριζαν......

----------


## giannis64

> Αμα δε θες να γινεις κακος δε γραφεις "fail".Γραφεις "για τα δικα μου κριτηρια οι αθλητες δεν ηταν καλοι."


σωστα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Η πρωτη παρουσιαση *ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΥ* του φωτογραφηκου υλικου θα γινει *ΕΔΩ*  και *ΜΟΝΟ* εδω μεσα !

Οποιοσδηποτε *ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙ* φωτογραφικο υλικο  για την διοργανωση (γνωστος - αγνωστος - συγγενης - φιλος - εχθρος ) θεωρητε *ΑΚΥΡΟ* και αφορμη να *ΜΗΝ* ανεβασω τιποτα εδω μεσα! Με τους υπευθυνους του forum  εχω μιλησει και *ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΕΙ* !

Μπορειτε να γραψετε οτι θελετε μεχρι τοτε απλα να θυμαστε : Η "σκληρότητα" καποιων που *ΔΕΝ* ηταν παρων (δεν εννοω μονο σαν υποσταση) αλλα εχουν αποψη είναι ο τρόπος που ο _ΑΔΥΝΑΜΟΣ_ άνθρωπος μιμείται τη δύναμη.

----------


## giannis64

> Μπορειτε να γραψετε οτι θελετε μεχρι τοτε απλα να θυμαστε : Η "σκληρότητα" καποιων που *ΔΕΝ* ηταν παρων αλλα εχουν αποψη είναι ο τρόπος που ο _ΑΔΥΝΑΜΟΣ_ άνθρωπος μιμείται τη δύναμη.


τι εγραψε ο ανθρωπος......8)

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδιά θα παρακαλέσω και εγώ να αφήσουμε όλοι τον Στέλιο να μας παρουσιάσει τον αγώνα όπως πρέπει και να μην προτρέχουμε σε άκυρα και απαράδεκτα σχόλια! 

Πριν πουμε οτιδήποτε ας δουμε το αναλυτικό φωτογραφικό υλικό και ας σεβαστούμε τη προσπάθεια των αθλητών. Χαρακτηρισμοί "fail" και ξε-"fail" θα καταλήξουν σε "fail" από το φόρουμ...

ΜΒ

----------


## jGod

> ofos
> ο νικητης δε μ αρεσε,αυτος που κερδισε το κτμ εννοω,ειχε κοιλια με κοιλιακους και δεν ηταν τοσο συμμετρικος....αποψη μου....


θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ ,το αλλο το παλικαρι ομως ο δευτερος ηταν πραγματικα φοβερος..το παρακανε Ι*************!

----------


## hlias102

> Εγω ξερω οτι τα τσακαλια μας απο σερρες πηγαν πολυ καλα!



Πόσοι αγωνήστηκαν από Σέρρες φίλε και ποιοί ήταν?
Από κάποιες φωτό διέκρινα μόνο τον Γιάννη και ένα ψηλό ξανθό παληκάρι από το Σιδηρόκαστρο.

----------


## giannis64

> θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ ,το αλλο το παλικαρι ομως ο δευτερος ηταν πραγματικα φοβερος..το παρακανε Ι*************!


*παιζεις με την υπομονη μας...*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Πόσοι αγωνήστηκαν από Σέρρες φίλε και ποιοί ήταν?
> Από κάποιες φωτό διέκρινα μόνο τον Γιάννη και ένα ψηλό ξανθό παληκάρι από το Σιδηρόκαστρο.


Ο Γιαννης Γιατζογλου και ο Νικος οπως ανεφερες,ο Γιωργος Δημου τζουνιορ που εχει καταγωγη απο Ηρακλειο και σπουδαζει Σερρες,Zαχος Λιορας επισης τζουνιορ Σερραιος και ο Γιαννης Γιαννοπουλος Σερραιος ιδια κατηγορια με Γ.Γιατζογλου και Νικο.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

αν και πατριωτης Λαρισαιος ο νικητης δεν μαρεσε.Ειδικα στη κοιλια.....Σιγουρα ο δευτερος ηταν σε πολυ καλυτερη κατασταση.

----------


## StefPat

[YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GICS9vIBX2Y"][/YOUTUBE]

το βρήκα κάπου εκεί στο utube.. ελπίζω να μην υπάρξει πρόβλημα που το μεταφέρω και εδώ.  :01. Smile:

----------


## hlias102

> Ο Γιαννης Γιατζογλου και ο Νικος οπως ανεφερες,ο Γιωργος Δημου τζουνιορ που εχει καταγωγη απο Ηρακλειο και σπουδαζει Σερρες,Zαχος Λιορας επισης τζουνιορ Σερραιος και ο Γιαννης Γιαννοπουλος Σερραιος ιδια κατηγορια με Γ.Γιατζογλου και Νικο.



Απόβαση κανονική δλδ οι Σερραική ομάδα :01. Smile: 
Αντε να έρθει και η δική μας διοργάνωση :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Σε λιγες ωρες ετοιμο το οπτικο υλικο του *1ου* *GREEK KING 2011* !  :02. Welcome: 

Παρτε μια "καλλιτεχνικη" γευση απο τον *ΠΑΠΑΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΥ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟ*   :03. Clap: 

*ΜΟΝΟ* στο   :bodybuilding.gr:  θα δειτε φωτος με τετοια ποιοτητα !  :01. Wink:

----------


## nikosbb

καλησπερα σε ολους κ μπραβο στελιο για την οργανωση...ελπιζω να μπορεσω κ εγω του χρονου να κατεβω ειτε σαν αθλητης ειτε σαν θεατης...το υλικο σημερα θα το δουμε?!?!?!?ελπιζω ναι γιατι ειναι μεγαλη η αγωνια....!!!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Ξ Ε Κ Ι Ν Α Μ Ε !* 

Φωτο απο το διαχωρησμο των κατηγοριων !  :02. Shock: 

Η σκηνη αυτη τελικα αποδηχθηκε πολυ μικρη για αυτο τον αριθμο αθλητων !

----------


## Polyneikos

Δωσε πραγμα Στελιο  :03. Thumb up: 
Μια ερωτηση επι των πρωτων φωτογραφιων:
Κρίνεται σκόπιμο στον διαχωρισμο οι αθλητες να είναι αβαφοι ή απλα ετυχε;

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Δωσε πραγμα Στελιο 
> Μια ερωτηση επι των πρωτων φωτογραφιων:
> Κρίνεται σκόπιμο στον διαχωρισμο οι αθλητες να είναι αβαφοι ή απλα ετυχε;


Στο διαχωρησμο προσπαθεις να "ρηξεις" τους κριτες ωστε να πεσεις στις "μαλακες" κατηγοριες .Ενας τροπος να το κανεις ειναι να βγεις εντελως χαλαρος και αβαφος !  :01. Wink: 
Προσεξε τον *ΤΖΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟ* που  σφυρηζει αδιαφορος !  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Οπότε μιλαμε για τις fitness κατηγορίες (fitness,performance,athletic,super body,extreme body),με το πρωτοκολλο που ακολουθείται στην NABBA International,σωστα;Για να τα ξεχωρίζουν και οι αναγνωστες στο μυαλο τους. :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Οπότε μιλαμε για τις fitness κατηγορίες (fitness,performance,athletic,super body,extreme body),με το πρωτοκολλο που ακολουθείται στην NABBA International,σωστα;Για να τα ξεχωρίζουν και οι αναγνωστες στο μυαλο τους.


 :03. Awesome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Δωσε πραγμα Στελιο 
> Μια ερωτηση επι των πρωτων φωτογραφιων:
> Κρίνεται σκόπιμο στον διαχωρισμο οι αθλητες να είναι αβαφοι ή απλα ετυχε;


δεν είναι σκόπιμο αυτο απλα επειδη ο διαχωρισμός γίνετε πολύ πρίν οι αθλητές βαφτούν , (γιατι οι περισσότεροι το χρώμα το βάζουν πρίν βγούν στην σκηνή και ξεκινήσουν το ζέσταμα)  βγαίνουν άβαφτοι και πολλοι κάνουν το κόλπο να μην πατιούνται ώστε να φαίνονται πιο λάιτ και να μπούν σε μικρότερες κατηγορίες με λιγότερη μυικότητα , απλα μετα αν κάνει μπάμ η διαφορα έχουν το δικαίωμα οι κριτές να τούς μεταφέρουν εκεί που ταιριάζουν

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Κλεινουμε με το διαχωρησμο παραθετοντας καποιες φωτο ακομα !  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Αν μη τι άλλο, η ποιότητα και η θέση λήψης των φωτογραφιών μας βάζουν στην πρώτη γραμμή των κριτών...  :03. Thumb up: 

Περιμένουμε βήμα-βήμα τη συνέχεια με περιγραφικά σχόλια της κάθε κατηγορίας.

Η αθλήτρια αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι η Αντζέλικα που συμμετέχει και στο φόρουμ. Εντυωπσιακή διαφορά  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Απο τους 3 που δειχνουν πλατη εμενα μαρεσε ο 1ος απο δεξια εχει πιο πολυ λεπτομερεια. :01. Smile:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Eναρξη του Αγωνα απο μετοχο του *ΜΕΓΑ* χορηγου *ENTEC ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑΙΚΑ* κ. *ΓΙΑΤΡΑΚΗ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ* και βραβευση αυτου απο τον *ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΟ* !

Το *ΚΤΜ* το εχετε ξαναδει !  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Μας καις τη ψυχη τις βαζεις σιγα σιγα κ μολις βλεπω το εικονιδιο του greek king ενχρωμο το παταω σα δαιμονας !!!!! :01. Razz:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Κατηγορια *FITNESS* Aνδρων και Junior

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Συγχωρεστε με για την καθυστερηση αλλα στα χερια μου κραταω μια "χειροβομβιδα"  :01. Unsure: 

Μιλαω για καποιον αθλητη και τον παροτρυνω να "διορθωσει" το λαθος που εκανε......απλα σαν διοργανωτης εχω την υποχρεωση να ειμαι δικαιος απεναντι σε αθλητες που δεν σεβαστηκε.  :02. Moderator:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Κατηγορια *FITNESS* Aνδρων και Junior


Πολυ καλος ο αθλητης με το νουμερο 6

----------


## sofos

> Πολυ καλος ο αθλητης με το νουμερο 6


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nikosbb

το κολπο του βαψιματος ισχυει,αλλα ειναι καλυτερα να παιξεις σε μεγαλη κατηγορια κ ας μην βγεις κ πρωτος παρα να κανεις τον ψοφιο κοριο στην αρχη για να ποζαρεις μετα με μικροτερης κατηγοριας παιδια...αυτο ισχυει κ για τους αθλητες που κατεβενουν σε αγωνες 20 χρονια κ αντι να πανε στις βαριες,καθονται στα fitness για να μπορεσουν να παρουν θεση τριαδας...το λεω απο προσωπικες μου εμπειριες κ το ποσο ασχημο φαινεται μετα σε φωτογραφιες κ βιντεο...

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Πολυ καλος ο αθλητης με το νουμερο 6


+1 Θα περιμενουμε με υπομονη! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Αποτελεσματα Κατηγοριας *FITNESS Aνδρων* και *Εφηβων:*

*JUNIOR*
1ος  ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑΚΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ (Νο 7 - ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)



*ΑΝΔΡΩΝ*
3ος ΚΟΥΤΣΟΥΡΜΠΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ (Νο 37 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)
2ος ΤΣΟΜΠΑΝΙΔΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ (Νο 30 ΟΡΕΣΤΙΑΔΑ)
1ος ΚΑΛΟΤΕΡΑΚΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ (Νο 6 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)

Απονομη Κατηγοριας: ΧΑΜΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΟΣ (περσυνος νικητης της κατηγοριας)

(Οι αθλητες παρουσιαζονται με τη σειρα καταταξης)

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίες φώτος Στέλιο.

Την κριτική επιτροπή θα μας την παρουσιάσεις στη συνέχεια; Τουλάχιστον να είχαμε μια ιδέα ποιοι την αποτελούσαν.

ΜΒ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ωραίες φώτος Στέλιο.
> 
> Την κριτική επιτροπή θα μας την παρουσιάσεις στη συνέχεια; Τουλάχιστον να είχαμε μια ιδέα ποιοι την αποτελούσαν.
> 
> ΜΒ


Ολη η κριτικη επιτροπη εκανε απο μια απονομη αρα θα την γνωρησετε στη πορεια Πανο!  :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ολη η κριτικη επιτροπη εκανε απο μια απονομη αρα θα την γνωρησετε στη πορεια Πανο!


ΟΚ Στελιο, για αυτό ρωτησα. Γιατί είδα τον τύπο που έκανε την απονομή στην παραπάνω κατηγορία (χορηγός είναι; ) και μου γεννηθηκε η απορία της επιτροπής....

ΜΒ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ΟΚ Στελιο, για αυτό ρωτησα. Γιατί είδα τον τύπο που έκανε την απονομή στην παραπάνω κατηγορία (χορηγός είναι; ) και μου γεννηθηκε η απορία της επιτροπής....
> 
> ΜΒ


Τον τυπο που εκανε την απονομη τον ανεβασα για να τον τιμωρησω.....ειναι ο περσυνος *ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ* της κατηγοριας (ο -39kg αν τον θυμασε Πανο) που τωρα ηταν +48 ! :02. Shock: 

Ηθελα να τον ξυπνησω και τα καταφερα αφου ξαναξεκινησε προπονησεις ανημερα του αγωνα !

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Κατηγορια *PERFORMANCE* *Ανδρων* - *ΜASTERS* - *JUNIOR*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Αποτελεσματα Κατηγοριας *PERFORMANCE* *Εφηβων - Aνδρων - Μαστερ*:

*JUNIOR*
2ος ΜΠΑΛΩΜΕΝΑΚΗΣ ΧΑΡΗΣ (Νο 2 ΑΘΗΝΑ)
1ος ΔΗΜΟΥ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (Νο 26 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)









*ΑΝΔΡΩΝ*
3ος ΣΤΑΜΠΟΥΛΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (Νο 12 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)
2ος ΠΑΠΑΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΥ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ (Νο27 ΛΑΜΙΑ)
1ος ΚΟΥΚΛΙΝΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (Νο 38 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)


*MASTERS*
2oς ΛΙΟΥΔΑΚΗΣ ΜΠΑΜΠΗΣ (Νο 16 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)
1ος ΠΑΡΣΩΤΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ (Νο 18 ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ)

Απονομη κατηγοριας: MAΘΙΟΥΔΑΚΗΣ ΛΑΚΗΣ (κριτης)

(Οι αθλητες παρουσιαζονται με σειρα καταταξης)

----------


## BODYMPAL

> Αποτελεσματα Κατηγοριας *PERFORMANCE* *Εφηβων - Aνδρων - Μαστερ*:
> 
> *JUNIOR*
> 2ος ΔΗΜΟΥ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ


Κ. Κτιστακη εδω έχετε κάνει λάθος 1ος βγήκε ο ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ  !! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Δ-Ι-Ο-Ρ-Θ-Ω-Σ-Η*

1oς ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ ΜR ΚΡΗΤΗ 2011 :* ΠΙΛΑΤΟΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ* απο ΓΟΥΒΕΣ (απιστευτος)

1ος ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ GREEK KING 2011: ΤΣΟΥΡΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ (εγραψε ιστορια ο ανθρωπος )





> Κ. Κτιστακη εδω έχετε κάνει λάθος 1ος βγήκε ο ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ  !!


 :03. Awesome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Κατηγορια *ΑTHLETIC* *AΝΔΡΩΝ* - *JUNIOR* - *MASTER*

----------


## nikosbb

απο τις κατηγοριες fitness super body και etreme body καθως κ τις bodybuilding,θα δουμε φωτο κ βιντεο???

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ηλια102 οι δικοι μας ειναι απο αριστερα Νο33 Γιαννης Γιατζολου (τον ξερεις φυσικα),Νο28 Νικος Τοπολιγκας,Νο25 Γιαννης Γιαννοπουλος και απο τις κατω ο δευτερος απο δεξια με το Νο24 Ζαχος Λιορας(junior).  :01. Wink: 

Ευχαριστουμε ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ για το υλικο !!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ηλια102 οι δικοι μας ειναι απο αριστερα Νο33 Γιαννης Γιατζολου (τον ξερεις φυσικα),Νο28 Νικος Τοπολιγκας,Νο25 Γιαννης Γιαννοπουλος και απο τις κατω ο δευτερος απο δεξια με το Νο24 Ζαχος Λιορας(junior). 
> 
> Ευχαριστουμε ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ για το υλικο !!!


Η Σερρες εδω  εκαναν *ΑΠΟΒΑΣΗ* !   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Χαχαχα τα πηγαν καλα αλλα μου ειπαν πολλα καλα λογια και για εσας και για του αθλητες.(Και για τη μuζηθρα που τη βουτουσαν μεσα στο μελι λες και ζουσαν σε σπηλιες τρωγοντας ρυζες!!!!)  :01. Wink:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κατηγορια *ΑTHLETIC* *AΝΔΡΩΝ* - *JUNIOR* - *MASTER*


Η κατηγορία ATHLETIC δείχνει ως η πιο φορμαρισμενη,ως στιγμης...
ο Γιαντζόγλου είναι ενα επίπεδο πιο "μπροστα" από τους υπόλοιπους αθλητες. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bodystyle

> Η Σερρες εδω  εκαναν *ΑΠΟΒΑΣΗ* !


Στέλιο  σε ευχαριστούμε  για την φιλοξενία   και για τον καλά οργανωμένο αγώνα .Έκανες ότι   είπες με το παραπάνω. από την ώρα που πατήσαμε το πόδι μας εκεί νιώσαμε σαν να είμασταν στην Σέρρες.Και είναι συμαντικό να νιώθει έτσι ο αθλητής ειδικά ο καινούργιος στους αγώνες.Αν είμασταν πιο κοντά θα είχαμε στην ομάδα μας σίγουρα και ακόμη 3 αθλητές  .

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Απονομη των Κατηγοριων *JUNIOR* - *ΑTHLETIC AΝΔΡΩΝ* - *MASTER*

*JUNIOR*
1ος ΛΙΟΡΑΣ ΖΑΧΟΣ (Νο 24 ΣΕΡΡΕΣ)

*ANΔΡΩΝ*
6ος ΓΕΡΟΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ (Νο 15 ΦΕΡΡΕΣ)
5ος ΧΕΛΙΔΩΝΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (Νο 29 ΛΑΡΙΣΑ)(η αδυναμια μου) 
4ος ΤΟΠΟΛΙΓΚΑΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ (Νο 28 ΣΕΡΡΕΣ)
3ος ΓΙΑΝΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ (Νο 25 ΣΕΡΡΕΣ)
2ος ΤΑΜΠΑΚΑΚΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ (Νο 34 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)
1ος ΓΙΑΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ (Νο 33 ΣΕΡΡΕΣ)

*MASTER*
1oς ΒΡΕΤΖΟΣ ΜΥΡΩΝ (Νο 8 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)

Απονομη κατηγοριων : KOYMANTAKHΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ (χορηγος)

----------


## Qlim4X

δεν θελω να φανω σκληρος αλλα δεν βλεπω σε κανεναν ποδια...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στέλιο  σε ευχαριστούμε  για την φιλοξενία   και για τον καλά οργανωμένο αγώνα .Έκανες ότι   είπες με το παραπάνω. από την ώρα που πατήσαμε το πόδι μας εκεί νιώσαμε σαν να είμασταν στην Σέρρες.Και είναι συμαντικό να νιώθει έτσι ο αθλητής ειδικά ο καινούργιος στους αγώνες.Αν είμασταν πιο κοντά θα είχαμε στην ομάδα μας σίγουρα και ακόμη 3 αθλητές  .


Γιαννη ησασταν *ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΙ* !   :03. Bowdown: 

Ακομα μιλανε στι πολη για τους *ΣΕΡΡΕΟΥΣ* !  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

> Αν μη τι άλλο, η ποιότητα και η θέση λήψης των φωτογραφιών μας βάζουν στην πρώτη γραμμή των κριτών... 
> 
> Περιμένουμε βήμα-βήμα τη συνέχεια με περιγραφικά σχόλια της κάθε κατηγορίας.
> 
> Η αθλήτρια αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι η Αντζέλικα που συμμετέχει και στο φόρουμ. Εντυωπσιακή διαφορά 
> 
> ΜΒ


την αντζελικα μετα παρακληση της την ανελαβα εγω τους 2 τελευταιους μηνες και θα παιξει και στις σερρες.πιστευω να ειναι ακομα πιο στεγνη.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> δεν θελω να φανω σκληρος αλλα δεν βλεπω σε κανεναν ποδια...


Qlim4X επειδη δε ξερω πως εννοεις τα "ποδια" εχεις καμια φωτο απο αθλητη να συγκρινω?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Muscleboss

> την αντζελικα μετα παρακληση της την ανελαβα εγω τους 2 τελευταιους μηνες και θα παιξει και στις σερρες.πιστευω να ειναι ακομα πιο στεγνη.


Τη μεταμόρφωσες Γιάννη  :03. Thumb up: 

Στέλιο περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια.

Κάποια εκτός θέματος μηνυματα μεταφέρθηκαν. Μη σπαμάρετε το τοπικ με άσχετα ποστς.

ΜΒ

----------


## Kazmaier

συγχαρητηρια στον διοργανωτη του αγωνα, αλλα οι φωτο γιατι βγαινουν με το σταγονομετρο? πανε σχεδον 4 μερες απο την ληξη του αγωνα

----------


## Qlim4X

> Qlim4X επειδη δε ξερω πως εννοεις τα "ποδια" εχεις καμια φωτο απο αθλητη να συγκρινω?


δες εδω να καταλαβεις τι ενοο.

1 στους 10 ειχε δουλεμενα ποδια.




>

----------


## Dark

> δεν θελω να φανω σκληρος αλλα δεν βλεπω σε κανεναν ποδια...


πράγματι και εμένα αυτό μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση...

----------


## spirospros

ολα τελεια στην διοργανωση ... περιμενουμε κιαλλες φωτο καθως και βιντεο απο τον guest poser  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Κατηγορια *SUPER BODY* *ANΔΡΩΝ* -* ΜΑSTER* - *JUNIOR*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Χμμμ να μαντεψω εννοεις δουλεμενα τους αριθμους 31-22-23  :01. Unsure: 
Απλα νομιζω πως δε τα πατουσαν τα ποδια τους σε αρκετες φωτο π.χ. ο Δημου Γιωργος που καθομασταν χτες το βραδυ κ βλεπαμε κ τα βινετο μου ειπε "μονο στο ατομικο που τα πατουσα φανηκαν καλα".

----------


## StefPat

Τα πόδια είναι δύσκολο να γραμμώσουν πραγματικά...  :01. Sad:

----------


## nikosbb

τα ποδια ειναι δυσκολα αλλα ειναι μισο σωμα,μην το ξεχναμε αυτο!απλα οι περισσοτεροι κοιτανε τα χερια κ τους κοιλιακους να φτιαξουν...το συνολο δεν ηταν καλο...σαν παρουσιαση των αθλητων...μερικοι ουτε το μαγιο δεν ξερανε να βαλουν σωστα...ο αλλος με παντοφλες...ακομα κ οταν δεν κανεις comparison κ εισαι στην πισω σειρα,πρεπει να εισαι ποζαρισμενος γιατι εισαι πανω σε μια σκηνη κ μεχρι να κατεβεις βαθμολογησε...ο αθλητης που θα κερδισει πρεπει να εχει μια ολοκληρωμενη εικονα αθλητη,απο ποζαρισμα μεχρι κ συμπεριφορα...οχι αυτος με τα μεγαλα μπρατσακια...ελπιζω να δουμε κ κανα βιντεακι απο χορογραφιες αθλητων...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> τα ποδια ειναι δυσκολα αλλα ειναι μισο σωμα,μην το ξεχναμε αυτο!απλα οι περισσοτεροι κοιτανε τα χερια κ τους κοιλιακους να φτιαξουν...το συνολο δεν ηταν καλο...σαν παρουσιαση των αθλητων...μερικοι ουτε το μαγιο δεν ξερανε να βαλουν σωστα...ο αλλος με παντοφλες...ακομα κ οταν δεν κανεις comparison κ εισαι στην πισω σειρα,πρεπει να εισαι ποζαρισμενος γιατι εισαι πανω σε μια σκηνη κ μεχρι να κατεβεις βαθμολογησε...ο αθλητης που θα κερδισει πρεπει να εχει μια ολοκληρωμενη εικονα αθλητη,απο ποζαρισμα μεχρι κ συμπεριφορα...οχι αυτος με τα μεγαλα μπρατσακια...ελπιζω να δουμε κ κανα βιντεακι απο χορογραφιες αθλητων...


Εχετε μπερδευτει γιατι δεν γνωρηζετε τον χαρακτηρα του διαχωρησμου και τα *ΚΡΙΤΗΡΙΑ* των Κατηγοριων !  :02. Welcome: 

Οσο για τις παντοφλες αν δεν γνωρηζετε να ρωτατε πρωτα (που ξερεις ο αθλητης μπορει να ειχε καποιο "προβλημα"  και να εχει παρει  αδεια να βγει ετσι)  :01. Wink:

----------


## nikosbb

πραγματικα μακαρι το παλικαρι να ειναι καλα κ να μην εχει καποιο προβλημα υγειας...κ μπραβο του για οποια θεση κ αν κατελαβε..ηταν μια ωραια παρουσια επι της σκηνης...ο σχολιασμος γινεται για την εικονα που βλεπει καποιος...οσο για τις κατηγοριες,πραγματικα η καθε ομοσπονδια εχει τους κανονισμους της...ο γενικος κανονας ειναι για να μπεις στην fitness να εισαι 2-4 κιλα πανω κατω απο το υψος σου οπου μετα θα σε χωρισουν συμφωνα με την μυικοτητα που εχει ο καθενας...κ μετα στην κατηγορια των αντρων με το υψος,οπου δεν εχει σημασια το ποσο ζυγιζει ο καθενας...ξερω οτι εσυ στελιο με τοσους αγωνες που εχεις στο βιογραφικο σου τα ξερεις πολυ καλυτερα απο μενα...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> πραγματικα μακαρι το παλικαρι να ειναι καλα κ να μην εχει καποιο προβλημα υγειας...κ μπραβο του για οποια θεση κ αν κατελαβε..ηταν μια ωραια παρουσια επι της σκηνης...ο σχολιασμος γινεται για την εικονα που βλεπει καποιος...οσο για τις κατηγοριες,πραγματικα η καθε ομοσπονδια εχει τους κανονισμους της...ο γενικος κανονας ειναι για να μπεις στην fitness να εισαι 2-4 κιλα πανω κατω απο το υψος σου οπου μετα θα σε χωρισουν συμφωνα με την μυικοτητα που εχει ο καθενας...κ μετα στην κατηγορια των αντρων με το υψος,οπου δεν εχει σημασια το ποσο ζυγιζει ο καθενας...ξερω οτι εσυ στελιο με τοσους αγωνες που εχεις στο βιογραφικο σου τα ξερεις πολυ καλυτερα απο μενα...


Γενικος κανονας ?  :08. Turtle: 

Κιλα πανω κατω ?   :02. Bounce:  

Λαθος topic και διοργανωτη σχολιαζεις !  Διαβασε σε παρακαλω απο το πρωτο μεχρι και το τελευταιο μνμ (αυτο που διαβαζεις τωρα δηλ) ωστε να μπεις στο κλιμα !  :01. Smile:  

Μην με θεωρησεις εριστηκο απλα προσπαθω να σε βοηθησω.  :02. Welcome: 

Σε ευχαρηστω για το χρονο σου.  :02. Love:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> συγχαρητηρια στον διοργανωτη του αγωνα, αλλα οι φωτο γιατι βγαινουν με το σταγονομετρο? πανε σχεδον 4 μερες απο την ληξη του αγωνα


Ειναι στενη η τρυπα του σταγονομετρου !  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Βλεπεις τι χανει κανεις οταν δεν ειναι παρων ?  :01. Razz: 

*ΦΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ Τ ΑΑΑ* (για τις 4 μερες)  :01. Wink: 

[YOUTUBE="XsNxAmjiOOg"]XsNxAmjiOOg[/YOUTUBE]

(Αλλο ενα θαμενο τσεκουρι )  :01. Cool:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Απονομη Κατηγοριας *SUPERBODY* *ΑΝΔΡΩΝ* - *JUNIOR* - *MASTER*

*ΑΝΔΡΩΝ*
5ος ΓΙΑΝΝΟΥΛΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ (Νο 20 ΑΘΗΝΑ) (φοβερη παρουσια)
4ος ΠΑΠΑΓΙΑΝΝΑΚΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (Νο 39 ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ)
3ος ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ (Νο 42 ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ)
2ος ΒΙΛΙΩΤΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ (Νο 9 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)
1ος ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ (Νο 1 ΛΕΙΒΑΔΕΙΑ)

















*JUNIOR*
1ος ΑΤΣΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (Νο 36 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)






*MASTERS*
2ος ΣΟΦΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ (Νο 22 ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ)
1ος ΤΖΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (Νο 17 ΗΜΑΘΕΙΑ)








Απονομη κατηγοριων: ΦΡΑΓΚΟΥΛΗΣ  ΜΑΝΟΣ (κριτης)

----------


## m76n81

> *Δ-Ι-Ο-Ρ-Θ-Ω-Σ-Η*
> 
> 1oς ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ ΜR ΚΡΗΤΗ 2011 :* ΠΙΛΑΤΟΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ* απο ΓΟΥΒΕΣ (απιστευτος)
> 
> 1ος ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ GREEK KING 2011: ΤΣΟΥΡΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ (εγραψε ιστορια ο ανθρωπος )


 


 :03. Awesome: Η διοργανωση ηταν αψογη και συνχαριτηρια στον Στελιο Κτιστακη και ολους οσους το ετρεξαν μαζι του!  :03. Clap: 
Ολα ηταν τελεια στυμενα,αλλα το κακο ηταν οτι κρατησε πολλες ωρες η διαδικασια και κουραστηκε λιγο το κοινο...
Θα θελα να κανω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με το ΜR KRITI..ακυρωθηκε ο πρωτος για καποιο λογο?Αν ναι, ο Πιλατος πως αφου δεν ηταν στην σκηνη στο over all του ΜR KRITI ,πως κερδισε τον τιτλο αυτος και οχι καποιος απο αυτους που ηταν εκει????

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Η διοργανωση ηταν αψογη και συνχαριτηρια στον Στελιο Κτιστακη και ολους οσους το ετρεξαν μαζι του! 
> Ολα ηταν τελεια στυμενα,αλλα το κακο ηταν οτι κρατησε πολλες ωρες η διαδικασια και κουραστηκε λιγο το κοινο...
> Θα θελα να κανω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με το ΜR KRITI..ακυρωθηκε ο πρωτος για καποιο λογο?Αν ναι, ο Πιλατος πως αφου δεν ηταν στην σκηνη στο over all του ΜR KRITI ,πως κερδισε τον τιτλο αυτος και οχι καποιος απο αυτους που ηταν εκει????


Απο οτι βλεπεις παρουσιαζουμε τον αγωνα με την σειρα που διεξηχθει.  :01. Unsure: 

Η απορια σου θα λυθει οταν θα δεις το υλικο του Γενικου για το Mr KRHTH.  :02. Idea: 

Aκομα θα καταλαβεις τι θα πει να ειναι καλα οργανωμενη  μια διοργανωση αντιμετωπιζοντας τετοιες καταστασεις.  :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Κατηγορια *EXTREME BODY* *ΑΝΔΡΩΝ* - *JUNIOR* - *MASTER*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Απονομες Κατηγοριων *EXTREME BODY* *ANΔΡΩΝ* - *JUNIOR* - *MASTER*

*JUNIOR*
1ος ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ (Νο 35 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)





*MASTER* 
1ος ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (Νο 41 ΠΤΟΛΕΜΑΙΔΑ)







*ΑΝΔΡΩΝ*
  -   Νο 19 δεν κατατασεται
5ος ΤΣΙΑΜΠΑΖΗΣ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ (Νο 14 ΟΡΕΣΤΙΑΔΑ)
4ος ΤΣΙΤΩΝΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (Νο 23 ΑΘΗΝΑ)
3ος ΛΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ (Νο ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)
2ος ΠΑΤΣΙΑΝΙΔΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ (Νο 31 ΑΘΗΝΑ)
1ος ΠΙΛΑΤΟΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ (Νο 4 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)


















Απονομη Κατηγοριων: AΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ (κριτης - διοργανωτης)

Μετα απο συμβουλιο που ελαβε χωρα στις 16-5-11 (ημερα Δευτερα) Κριτων - Διοργανωτων  αποφασιστηκε ομοφωνα οτι :Στον αθλητη με το νουμερο 19 του αφαιρειτε η 1η θεση λογο λανθασμενων στοιχειων στην Αιτηση Συμμετοχης (η συγκεκριμενη ποινη αναφερεται στην αιτηση συμμετοχης καθε αθλητη).

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Kατηγορια *ΑTHLETIC* *Γυναικων* και *ΒΟDYBUILDING*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Απονομη Κατηγοριας *AHTLETIC* &* BODYBUILDING* *ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ* 

*ΑΤHLETIC*
1η ΣΥΚΙΟΤΗ ΑΝΤΖΕΛΙΚΑ (Νο 21 ΦΘΟΙΩΤΗΔΑ)

*BODYBUILDING*
1η ΣΥΚΙΟΤΗ ΑΝΤΖΕΛΙΚΑ  (Νο 21 ΦΘΟΙΩΤΗΔΑ)

Απονομη Κατηγοριας: ΑΝΝΑ ΓΙΟΚΑΛΑ (Γραμματεια Αγωνα -Διοργανωτης)

----------


## outnumb

> Μετα απο συμβουλιο που ελαβε χωρα στις 16-5-11 (ημερα Δευτερα) Κριτων - Διοργανωτων  αποφασιστηκε ομοφωνα οτι :Στον αθλητη με το νουμερο 19 του αφαιρειτε η 1η θεση λογο λανθασμενων στοιχειων στην Αιτηση Συμμετοχης (η συγκεκριμενη ποινη αναφερεται στην αιτηση συμμετοχης καθε αθλητη).


Αυτος ο αθλητης (με το Νο 19) δε βγηκε και ΜR. KΡΗΤΗ; στον ΠΙΛΑΤΟ δεν αναφερεστε;
αρα του αφαιρειτε και ο τιτλος MR. ΚΡΗΤΗ και παει παλι στον ΠΑΛΛΗΚΑΡΑ; εχω μπερδευτει

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Αυτος ο αθλητης (με το Νο 19) δε βγηκε και ΜR. KΡΗΤΗ; στον ΠΙΛΑΤΟ δεν αναφερεστε;
> αρα του αφαιρειτε και ο τιτλος MR. ΚΡΗΤΗ και παει παλι στον ΠΑΛΛΗΚΑΡΑ; εχω μπερδευτει


Αν  έχεις μπερδευτεί, δεν έδωσες τη δέουσα προσοχή.  :01. Unsure: 

ΓΙΑΤΙ τρεχετε ? Ειμαστε στη κατηγορια *EXTREME BODY* και ρωτατε για *ΓΕΝΙΚΟ* !

[YOUTUBE="XsNxAmjiOOg"]XsNxAmjiOOg[/YOUTUBE]

Η καμηλα δεν κουτσαινει απο το αυτι ! :01. Unsure:

----------


## outnumb

βγαζω συμπερασματα με τις μεχρι τωρα τοποθετησεις σας... στις σελ. 13 στο ποστ σας #321 αναφερετε τον ΠΑΛΛΗΚΑΡΑ MR. ΚΡΗΤΗ. μετα το αλλαζετε και βγαζετε τον ΠΙΛΑΤΟ MR. ΚΡΗΤΗ... μετα λετε οτι απο λανθασμενα στοιχεια του αθλητη ΠΙΛΑΤΟΥ του αφαιρειτε την 1η θεση (αρα λογικα και τον τιτλο MR. ΚΡΗΤΗ)
δλδ οταν φτασουμε στην απονομη MR. ΚΡΗΤΗ και GREEK KING θα αναφερετε τους σωστους νικητες;

----------


## Kazmaier

> βγαζω συμπερασματα με τις μεχρι τωρα τοποθετησεις σας... στις σελ. 13 στο ποστ σας #321 αναφερετε τον ΠΑΛΛΗΚΑΡΑ MR. ΚΡΗΤΗ. μετα το αλλαζετε και βγαζετε τον ΠΙΛΑΤΟ MR. ΚΡΗΤΗ... μετα λετε οτι απο λανθασμενα στοιχεια του αθλητη ΠΙΛΑΤΟΥ του αφαιρειτε την 1η θεση (αρα λογικα και τον τιτλο MR. ΚΡΗΤΗ)
> δλδ οταν φτασουμε στην απονομη MR. ΚΡΗΤΗ και GREEK KING θα αναφερετε τους σωστους νικητες;


γιατι βιαζεσαι αγορι μου, σε καμια βδομαδα που θα εχουμε φωτος του γενικου νικητη θα εχει ξεκαθαρισει το αποτελεσμα

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ο Πιλατος εχει το Νουμερο 4  :02. Idea:  οχι το 19  :01. Rolling Eyes:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> γιατι βιαζεσαι αγορι μου, σε καμια βδομαδα που θα εχουμε φωτος του γενικου νικητη θα εχει ξεκαθαρισει το αποτελεσμα


Εδω θαβουμε ενα Τσεκουρι το οποιο θα ξεθαψουμε αργοτερα ! :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Κατηγορια *ΞΕΝΩΝ ΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Απονομη Κατηγοριας *ΞΕΝΩΝ ΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ*

*ΞΕΝΟΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ*
2ος SIFI TSALA (Νο 3 ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑ)
1ος JOSHUA KAY (Νο 11 ΝΟΤΙΑ ΑΦΡΙΚΗ)(Ανηκει και σε κατηγορια JUNIOR)

Απονομη Κατηγοριας:Ο Ανθρωπος με τα Τσεκουρια

----------


## Polyneikos

Ξερω ότι ειναι λίγο μπελαλίδικο,αλλα μήπως θα εξυπηρετουσε περα από τις θεσεις και τα ονοματα να ακολουθει και το νουμερο του αθλητη;Για να συνδυαζουμε καλύτερα τις εικονες με τα πρόσωπα και να μην γίνονται συγχυσεις κ παρεξηγησεις... :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ακολουθουν οι Κατηγοριες BODYBUILDING. Eδω οι αθλητες που συμμετηχαν στις κατηγοριες FITNESS δεν εκαναν ατομικο ποζαρησμα αφου προηγηθηκε.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ξερω ότι ειναι λίγο μπελαλίδικο,αλλα μήπως θα εξυπηρετουσε περα από τις θεσεις και τα ονοματα να ακολουθει και το νουμερο του αθλητη;Για να συνδυαζουμε καλύτερα τις εικονες με τα πρόσωπα και να μην γίνονται συγχυσεις κ παρεξηγησεις...


 :03. Awesome:   Σε ευχαρηστω Κωστα για την σωστη υποδηξη !

Θα αναφερω και τις πολεις απο οπου μας ηρθαν οι αθλητες για να εχουμε και μια εικονα του *ΧΑΡΤΗ* **

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Κατηγορια *JUNIOR BB*

----------


## zakk lio

μπορειτε να ανεβασετε και αλλες φωτος απο τα junior???  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> μπορειτε να ανεβασετε και αλλες φωτος απο τα junior???


OK ?  :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Aπονομη Κατηγογοριας* JUNIOR BB*

*JUNIOR BB*
6ος ΛΙΟΡΑΣ ΖΑΧΟΣ (Νο 24 ΣΕΡΡΕΣ)
5ος ΔΗΜΟΥ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (Νο 26 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)
4ος ΜΠΑΛΩΜΕΝΑΚΗΣ ΧΑΡΗΣ (Νο 2 ΑΘΗΝΑ)
3ος ΚΑΡΟΥΖΑΚΗΣ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ (Νο 40 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ) (ΕΙΔΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΘΟΤΙ ΔΙΑΒΗΤΙΚΟΣ)
2ος ΑΤΣΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (Νο  36 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)
1ος ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ (Νο 35 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)

Απονομη Κατηγοριας: ΣΧΟΙΝΑΡΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ (κριτης) Ο μικρος ΒΑΣΙΛΑΚΗΣ (υιος μου) Ο μικρος ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ (υιος κ. ΣΧΟΙΝΑΡΑΚΗ)

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Κατηγορια* ΜΑΣΤΕΡ ΒΒ* και *ΜΕΝ Ι ΒΒ* (-1,69cm)

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Απονομη Κατηγοριων *ΜΕΝ Ι* και *MASTERS BB*

MASTERS
3ος ΒΡΕΤΖΟΣ ΜΥΡΩΝ (Νο 8 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)
2ος ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (Νο 41 ΠΤΟΛΕΜΑΙΔΑ)
1ος ΤΖΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (Νο 17 ΗΜΑΘΕΙΑ)

*ΜΕΝ Ι*
1ος ΛΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ (Νο 10 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)

Απονομονη Κατηγοριων: ΑΥΓΟΥΛΑΔΑΚΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ (υπευθυνος αποδυτηριων)

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Σε αυτη τη φωτο : *EIΔΕ Ο "ΓΥΦΤΟΣ" ΤΗ ΓΕΝΝΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΛΙΑΣΕ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ*  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Σε αυτη τη φωτο : *EIΔΕ Ο ΓΥΦΤΟΣ ΤΗ ΓΕΝΝΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΛΙΑΣΕ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ*


 καλό το γεγονός ότι δεν είστε ρατσιστές με τούς γύφτους !! έμαθα είχε και το ντάτσουν με τα κιλίμια μαζί  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> καλό το γεγονός ότι δεν είστε ρατσιστές με τούς γύφτους !! έμαθα είχε και το ντάτσουν με τα κιλίμια μαζί


 Ενα τραγουδακι για το απιστευτο παρεακι των "gipsy" που ξεφαντωσαν μετα τον αγωνα *MHNIΔΗΣ* - *ΤΖΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ*  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz: 


[YOUTUBE="K5zm2BBpWNc"]K5zm2BBpWNc[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Μετα το μουσικο διαλειμα παμε στην Κατηγορια *ΜΕΝ ΙΙ* (1,69cm εως 1,73cm)

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Απονομη Κατηγοριας *ΜΕΝ ΙΙ** ΒΒ*

*ΜΕΝ ΙΙ  ΒΒ*
  -   Νο 19 δεν κατατασεται
4ος ΤΣΙΤΩΝΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (Νο 23 ΑΘΗΝΑ) (ΕΙΔΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΕΣ ΤΟΥ)
3ος ΚΑΛΟΤΕΡΑΚΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ (Νο 6 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)
2ος ΠΑΤΣΙΑΝΙΔΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ (No 31 AΘΗΝΑ)
1ος ΞΑΝΘΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (Νο 5 ΑΘΗΝΑ)

Απονομη Κατηγοριας: AΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ (κριτης - συνδιοργανωτης)

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Κατηγορια *ΜΕΝ ΙΙΙ ΒΒ*

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ ωραιο φωτορεπορταζ Στελιο. :03. Thumb up: 
Μια απορία:Παρατηρω ότι καποιοι αθλητες ενω εχουν συμμετασχει σε κατηγορίες fitness τωρα τους βλεπω και σε κατηγορίες bbing...Πως γινεται να συμμετεχουν σε κατηγοριες με διαφορετικα κριτηρια και να τις "πιανουν" και τις 2;(Για να μην παρεξηγηθω οτι εννοω πως εντοπίζω καποια παρατυπια,το εχω παρατηρησει και σε αλλες διοργανωσεις της NABBA) :01. Unsure:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Πολυ ωραιο φωτορεπορταζ Στελιο.
> Μια απορία:Παρατηρω ότι καποιοι αθλητες ενω εχουν συμμετασχει σε κατηγορίες fitness τωρα τους βλεπω και σε κατηγορίες bbing...Πως γινεται να συμμετεχουν σε κατηγοριες με διαφορετικα κριτηρια και να τις "πιανουν" και τις 2;(Για να μην παρεξηγηθω οτι εννοω πως εντοπίζω καποια παρατυπια,το εχω παρατηρησει και σε αλλες διοργανωσεις της NABBA)


Στην ουσια ΚΩΣΤΑ γινονται 2 αγωνες : ενας FITNESS και ενας BODYBUILDING.  :01. Smile: 

Στον FITNESS οι αθλητες μπαινουν στις κατηγοριες βαση του επιπεδου που εχουν φτασει (ογκο - γραμμωση).  :03. Thumb up: 

Ξεχνα τωρα τους FITNESSADES και παμε στο δευτερο αγωνα αυτον του BODYBUILDING.  :01. Wink: 
Eδω οι αθλητες χωριζονται βαση υψους χωρις να εξεταζετε το επιπεδο τους.Βασικο κριτηριο δηλαδη ειναι μονο το υψος.  :02. Welcome: 

Αθροισε τωρα τους 2 αγωνες και θα δεις εναν αθλητη να εχει συμμετοχη και στους 2 αγωνες σε μια βραδια.

----------


## Kazmaier

> Στην ουσια ΚΩΣΤΑ γινονται 2 αγωνες : ενας FITNESS και ενας BODYBUILDING. 
> 
> Στον FITNESS οι αθλητες μπαινουν στις κατηγοριες βαση του επιπεδου που εχουν φτασει (ογκο - γραμμωση). 
> 
> Ξεχνα τωρα τους FITNESSADES και *παμε* στο δευτερο αγωνα αυτον του BODYBUILDING. 
> Eδω οι αθλητες χωριζονται βαση υψους χωρις να εξεταζετε το επιπεδο τους.Βασικο κριτηριο δηλαδη ειναι μονο το υψος. 
> 
> Αθροισε τωρα τους 2 αγωνες και θα δεις εναν αθλητη να εχει συμμετοχη και στους 2 αγωνες σε μια βραδια.


 monsieur ktistakh αφιερωμενο το κομματι 



ελπιζω να εχουμε τις φωτος πριν μπει ο ιουνης ε  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> monsieur ktistakh αφιερωμενο το κομματι 
> 
> ελπιζω να εχουμε τις φωτος πριν μπει ο ιουνης ε


Σε ευχαρηστω που δειχνεις σε ολους εδω μεσα πως σκεφτεσαι  :03. Clap: 

Σε ευχαρηστω που χαλας το topic  :02. Welcome: 

Σε ευχαρηστω που μειωνεις την παρουσια των αθλητων !

Ετσι δειχνεις τι διαφορα μεταξυ ανθρωπων απο ανθρωπων  :03. Bowdown: 

Σου απαντω : Η επιτυχία είναι γλυκιά και είναι ακόμα πιο γλυκιά αν ερθει με σωστη παρουσιαση  και μετά από πολλές μάχες (οσες μαχες και αν δωσεις μαζι μου το "τσεκουρι" θα το βλεπεις παντα καρφωμενο πανω σου).  :02. Love:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παντως θα πρεπει να παραδεχθουμε ότι ο φίλος Kazmaier ενω δήλωσε το μεγαλο ΟΧΙ ,αλά Μεταξάς,όσον αφορα την τελεση του αγωνα,αγωνια ιδιαιτερα για τις φωτογραφιες. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
υ.γ. Φιλικα και με δόση χιουμορ  :02. Welcome:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Απονομη Κατηγοριας *ΜΕΝ ΙΙΙ ΒΒ*

*ΜΕΝ ΙΙΙ*
7ος ΓΙΑΝΝΟΥΛΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ (Νο 20 ΑΘΗΝΑ)
6ος TOΠΟΛΙΓΚΑΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ (Νο 28 ΣΕΡΡΕΣ)
5ος ΒΙΛΙΩΤΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ (Νο 9 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)
4ος ΓΙΑΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ (Νο 33 ΣΕΡΡΕΣ)
3ος ΚΑΨΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ (Νο 32 ΠΤΟΛΕΜΑΙΔΑ)
2ος ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ (Νο 1 ΛΕΙΒΑΔΙΑ)
1ος ΤΣΟΥΡΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ (Νο 13 ΛΑΡΙΣΑ)

Απονομη Κατηγοριας:ΦΑΚΟΥΚΑΚΗΣ ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ (χορηγος)

----------


## Kazmaier

> Σε ευχαρηστω που δειχνεις σε ολους εδω μεσα πως σκεφτεσαι 
> 
> Σε ευχαρηστω που χαλας το topic 
> 
> Σε ευχαρηστω μειωνεις την παρουσια των αθλητων !
> 
> Δειχνεις τι διαφορα μεταξυ ανθρωπων απο ανθρωπων 
> 
> Σου απαντω : Η επιτυχία είναι γλυκιά και είναι ακόμα πιο γλυκιά αν ερθει με σωστη παρουσιαση  και μετά από πολλές μάχες (οσες μαχες και αν δωσεις μαζι μου το "τσεκουρι" θα το βλεπεις παντα καρφωμενο πανω σου).


εγω τα κανα ολα αυτα που λετε εκει πανω? ΠΑντα μου το λεγαν οτι ειμαι φιλοδοξος ανθρωπος με προοπτικες  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

κυρ στελιο παντως απορω με την υπομονη σας να απαντατε σε καθε προκληση μου  :01. Mr. Green:  no hard feelings  ετσι , απλα λιγη καλοπροεραιτη πλακα κανει πιο γλυκια την ωρα της αναμονης   :08. Turtle:  και παντα με χιουμορ οπως λεει και ο πολυνεικος   

keep up the good work (κιας μας φερνετε τις φωτος πιο αργα και απο την συνδεση ιντερνετ στο χωριο μου )

----------


## outnumb

> 1ος ΤΣΟΥΡΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ (Νο 13 ΛΑΡΙΣΑ)


το ονομα του ΤΣΟΥΡΗ ειναι ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ   :05. Biceps:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Παντως θα πρεπει να παραδεχθουμε ότι ο φίλος Kazmaier ενω δήλωσε το μεγαλο ΟΧΙ ,αλά Μεταξάς,όσον αφορα την τελεση του αγωνα,αγωνια ιδιαιτερα για τις φωτογραφιες.
> υ.γ. Φιλικα και με δόση χιουμορ


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  Φιλικα λοιπον και με δοση χιουμορ  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Kazmaier *ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ* !  :01. Razz: 

Δωσε βαση στο στοιχο Kazmaier  :03. Bowdown: 

[YOUTUBE="aWbbhKQEDqc"]aWbbhKQEDqc[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> 1ος ΤΣΟΥΡΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ (Νο 13 ΛΑΡΙΣΑ)
> 
> το ονομα του ΤΣΟΥΡΗ ειναι ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ


 :03. Awesome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> keep up the good work (κιας μας φερνετε τις φωτος πιο αργα και απο την συνδεση ιντερνετ στο χωριο μου )


Πες τωρα οτι εισαι απο το ιδιο χωριο του chrisberg να φρικαρω ?   :08. Turtle: 

Εισαι μορφη ! Να σε καλα αδελφε !  :03. Clap: 

Και για να δεις πως σε εχω στον επομενο αγωνα ΚΡΗΤΗ σου κανω τα εισητηρια με την προυποθεση να ανεβεις επι σκηνης (οχι μονο σαν αγωνιζομενος) να σε παρουσιασω στο κοινο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΗΡΘΕ Η ΩΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΟΥ* 

Παω να ταισω τα σκυλια μεχρι να ανεβουν οι φωτο Kazmaier  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Annie

> εγω τα κανα ολα αυτα που λετε εκει πανω? ΠΑντα μου το λεγαν οτι ειμαι φιλοδοξος ανθρωπος με προοπτικες 
> 
> κυρ στελιο παντως απορω με την υπομονη σας να απαντατε σε καθε προκληση μου  no hard feelings  ετσι , απλα λιγη καλοπροεραιτη πλακα κανει πιο γλυκια την ωρα της αναμονης   και παντα με χιουμορ οπως λεει και ο πολυνεικος   
> 
> keep up the good work (κιας μας φερνετε τις φωτος πιο αργα και απο την συνδεση ιντερνετ στο χωριο μου )


kazmaier "παραιτησου" γιατί το συγκεκριμένο άτομο δεν εκνευρίζεται με τίποτα...με τίποτα όμως...χαχαχα...στο λέω εγώ που έχω καταβάλει προσπάθειες να σπάσω την ψυχραιμία του, αλλά τζίφος :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: ..εκπαιδευμένος στο ισραήλ παιδί μου....τι περιμένεις??? :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*1o  GREEK KING 2011* 

Kυριες και Κυριοι :*O άνθρωπος που εγινε η "εξαιρέση" στην Ελλαδα σε ένα κανόνα που δεν υπάρχει.*

----------


## Muscleboss

^ τι λέει ο άνθρωπος  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Kazmaier

> *ΗΡΘΕ Η ΩΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΟΥ* 
> 
> Παω να ταισω τα σκυλια μεχρι να ανεβουν οι φωτο Kazmaier


μην ψαρωνετε μαγκιτες η λεξη ωρα αποκτα αφηρημενη ενοια απο το στομα του κυριου κτιστακη,  μπορει να ενοει τωρα, σε 10 λεπτα σε μια ωρα, σε 10 μερες , be patient and then be more patient and then go get some sleep 



PS: ευχαριστω για το κομματι αρχηγε  :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ^ τι λέει ο άνθρωπος 
> 
> ΜΒ


Αλλου χτυπαει η καμπανα Πανο μου !  :03. Thumb up: 

Να τον βλεπουν να βλεπουν τι εχασαν !  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> μην ψαρωνετε μαγκιτες η λεξη ωρα αποκτα αφηρημενη ενοια απο το στομα του κυριου κτιστακη,  μπορει να ενοει τωρα, σε 10 λεπτα σε μια ωρα, σε 10 μερες , be patient and then be more patient and then go get some sleep 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: ευχαριστω για το κομματι αρχηγε


Οταν με ρωτησες τι να παρεις για να διωξεις τα  υγρα εγω σου ειπα 1 "χαπι" οχι ολο το κουτι ! Δες πως εγινες ! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Kazmaier

> Οταν με ρωτησες τι να παρεις για να διωξεις τα περιτα υγρα εγω σου ειπα 1 "χαπι" οχι ολο το κουτι ! Δες πως εγινες !


και να σκεφτητε οτι εγω ακομα καλα κρατιεμαι,πουυ να δειτε πως εγιναν αυτοι που περιμεναν και τις 5 ωρες που εμαθα οτι διηρκεσε ο αγωνας σας, τσακωμενοι με τα ρολογια ειστε monsieur να σας κανω ενα δωρο οταν θα ρθω του χρονου  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: :

PS1: φτανει για σημερα , αυριο παλι και ελπιζουμε με ακομα περισσοτερο υλικο

PS2: εξαιρετικος ο μιχαλης, μπαλαρισμενος και οταν κοψει κιαλλο για τον προσεχη αγωνα στο εξωτερικο θα ειναι πανετοιμος

----------


## goutsos

το νούμερο 13 πάσχει από ομφαλοκήλη;γιατί είναι έτσι ο αφαλός του;ανεξάρτητα πάντως πολύ καλός

----------


## nikosbb

το ωραιο γυμνασμενο σωμα ειναι πολυ σχετικο κ υποκειμενικο...ειδικα στην ελλαδα...οσο για το θεμα υγεια,το εχουν ξεχασει...η εικονα δεν ειναι ωραια...τεραστιος,πραγματι...σε ολο το σωμα...αλλα το πολυ δεν ειναι παντα κ καλο...

----------


## m76n81

> monsieur ktistakh αφιερωμενο το κομματι 
> 
> 
> 
> ελπιζω να εχουμε τις φωτος πριν μπει ο ιουνης ε


φιλε εχεις γινει πολυ κουραστικος....παρε το κουβαδακι σου και σε αλλη παραλια αμα δεν συμφωνεις η δεν σ αρεσει η διωργανοση!
Στελιο οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρι λενε στο χωριο μου,και αν εχει κατι να πει ο Κασμαιερ....να κανει κατι αναλογο σε πραξη στην αθηνα!Εδω στην κρητη ειμαστε ΚΟΜΠΛΕ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Madd_Chadd

m76n81 +1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> το ωραιο γυμνασμενο σωμα ειναι πολυ σχετικο κ υποκειμενικο...ειδικα στην ελλαδα...οσο για το θεμα υγεια,το εχουν ξεχασει...η εικονα δεν ειναι ωραια...τεραστιος,πραγματι...σε ολο το σωμα...αλλα το πολυ δεν ειναι παντα κ καλο...


Για να ρηξουμε λιγο τους τονους : Aγαπητε nikosbb στη παρακατω φωτο βλεπεις καποια απο τα "τροχοφορα" μου. Πες μου ποιο σου αρεσει και θα ηθελες να ειχες  Α)*PANTA* B)*MUSTANG* C)*RSV4*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ ΜR ΚΡΗΤΗ 2011*

Παμε να  ξετιληξουμε το μιτο:

Νο 10 ΛΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ νικητης *ΜΕΝ Ι* (ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)

Νο 8   ΒΡΕΤΖΟΣ ΜΥΡΩΝ καλυτερος Κρητικος  *ΜΑΣΤΕΡΣ* (ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)

Νο19  Νικητης ΜΕΝ ΙΙ Αναδηχθηκε Γενικος Νικητης MR ΚΡΗΤΗ (ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ)

Νο 9   ΒΙΛΙΩΤΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ καλυτερος Κρητικος *ΜΕΝ ΙΙΙ* (ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)

Νο35  ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟΣ  ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ νικητης* JUNIOR* (HΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)



Οπως προαναφεραμε το Νο 19 εδωσε λανθασμενα στοιχεια στην Αιτηση Δηλωσης Αθλητη με αποτελεσμα στην επαληθευση των Αιτησεων που εγιναν απο τους *ΚΡΙΤΕΣ* -* ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΤΕΣ* την Δευτερα  16-5-11 διαπιστωθηκε οτι δεν ειχε το δικαιωμα να συμμετασχει στην αναδηξη του Γενικου Νικητη MR ΚΡΗΤΗ 2011 καθοτι μη μονιμος κατοικος του νησιου.

*1)*Ψαξαμε να δουμε τον 2ο καλυτερο Κρητικο στην κατηγορια *ΜΕΝ ΙΙ* οπου συμμετησχε το Νο 19 ο οποιος ηταν ο ΠΙΛΑΤΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ (Νο 4)

*2)*Ο Αθλητης με το Νο 4 εχασε *ΑΔΙΚΑ* την συμμετοχη του για την αναδηξη του Γενικου των Κρητων

*3)*Ο δευτερος στο Γενικο ηταν το Νο 35 ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ (JUNIOR)

*4)*Οι *ΚΡΙΤΕΣ* συγκρηναν με το οπτικο υλικο τους 2 αθλητες Νο 35 ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ και *Νο 4 ΠΙΛΑΤΟ ΙΩΑΝΝΗ* και εχοντας δει και τους 2 επι σκηνης  αποφασησαν ομοφωνα  στην "επικρατηση" του δευτερου.

*5)*Καλεσαμε το Νο 35 ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟ ΜΙΧΑΛΗ να δει το οπτικο υλικο για την αναδηξη του Γενικο Νικητη *MR ΚΡΗΤΗ 2011* και φωτο του αθλητη με το Νο 4 ΠΙΛΑΤΟ ΙΩΑΝΝΗ

*6)*Ο αθλητης *Νο 35 ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ* με την συγκαταθεση του *ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΕ* στην "επικρατηση" του αθλητη με το Νο 4 ΠΙΛΑΤΟΥ ΙΩΑΝΝΗ για την αναδηξη του ως* ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ MR ΚΡΗΤΗ 2011*

*7)*Ανακοινωθηκε το αποτελεσμα τηλεφωνικος στο* Νο 4 ΠΙΛΑΤΟ ΙΩΑΝΝΗ* καθως και στον προπονητη του.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Mια μινι συγκρηση των αθλητων: *ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ Νο35* vs *ΠΙΛΑΤΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Νο 4*

Προσωπικα θελω να σταθω στο* ΗΘΟΣ* του ΜΙΧΑΛΗ καθως δειχνει το *ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ* του χαρακτηρα του με αυτη την κινηση παρα το μικρο της ηλικιας του.Ας παραδειγματηστουν καποιοι αρκετα μεγαλυτεροι του (ηλικιακα) που πετουν επαθλα η τα βαζουν με τους κριτες βριζοντας για την θεση που κατεκτησαν!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*1oς GREEK KING 2011....*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΤΣΟΥΡΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ*

----------


## av_dimitris

συγχαρητηρια σε ολους στους αθλητες και τους διοργανωτες!!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Απονομη* ΓΕΝΙΚΟΥ ΝΙΚΗΤΗ* απο τους Μετοχους της ENTEC Φωτοβολταικα κ. *ΚΑΤΖΗΛΑΚΗ ΙΩΑΝΝΗ* και κ. *ΔΑΜΙΑΝΑΚΗ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ν ευχαρηστησω το  :bodybuilding.gr:  για την φιλοξενια - χορηγια και το βημα που μου δοθηκε να προβαλω τον Αγωνα.  :03. Clap: 
Τα παραλειπομενα αποδυτηριων - απονομων - σφαλματων - εξωαγωνιστηκα τις επομενες ημερες !  :02. Welcome: 

Μεχρι τοτε ας με "σκοτωσουν"  (εξου και το παρακατω  ασμα) οσοι το επιθυμουν.......


[YOUTUBE="qcJTfZ21FQk"]qcJTfZ21FQk[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## nikosbb

καλημερα φιλε στελιο...συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου,οτι ειναι απαραδεκτη αυτου του ειδους συμπεριφορα αθλητων προς τους κριτες...απλα δεχεσαι την οποια θεση κερδισεις...εξαλλου δεν γινεται να ειναι ολοι πρωτοι...απλα προσπαθεις περισσοτερο την επομενη φορα...βεβαια,παντα οι αλλοι φταινε...ποτε εμεις!!!χιχιχι...οσο για τα τροχοφορα,ειναι ολα τα λεφτα...μπραβο...μακαρι να μπορουσα κ εγω να εχω κανενα απο αυτα αλλα δεν με βλεπω...λεω να μεινω προς το παρων με το παπακι μου!!!παντως,πραγματικα  χαλαλι το τρεξιμο που εριξες γιατι ειχες πολλες συμμετοχες κ καλα βραβεια...ευχομαι του χρονου να πας ακομα καλυτερα...κ το κρατος στην ελλαδα δεν βοηθαει τετοιες καταστασεις,οπως στο εξωτερικο...

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

Συγχαρητηρια στους Διοργανωτες (Κτιστακη,Αποστολακη)! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Σας ευχομαι καλη δυναμη,υγεια,υπομονη (εχετε ν'ακουσετε πολλα,τα οποια δεν θα σας αρεσουν :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Unsure: ),κρατηστε τα θετικα στοιχεια και ειναι βεβαιο πως στην επομενη διοργανωση που θα κανετε,θα πετυχετε καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.Γκρινιες και μπουρδολογιες υπηρχαν,υπαρχουν και θα συνεχισουν να υπαρχουν.Ισως επειδη ειναι μερος της ανυπαρκτης παιδειας μας.
Στους Συμμετεχοντες (Αθλητες),εχω να πω *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  Καλη συνεχεια,υγεια και ειστε ΑΞΙΟΙ :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 


ΥΓ.Συγνωμη,αλλα εμενα μου αρεσε περισσοτερο ο Τασος (Μηνιδης) και ας μην συμμετειχε! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> καλημερα φιλε στελιο...συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου,οτι ειναι απαραδεκτη αυτου του ειδους συμπεριφορα αθλητων προς τους κριτες...απλα δεχεσαι την οποια θεση κερδισεις...εξαλλου δεν γινεται να ειναι ολοι πρωτοι...απλα προσπαθεις περισσοτερο την επομενη φορα...βεβαια,παντα οι αλλοι φταινε...ποτε εμεις!!!χιχιχι...οσο για τα τροχοφορα,ειναι ολα τα λεφτα...μπραβο...μακαρι να μπορουσα κ εγω να εχω κανενα απο αυτα αλλα δεν με βλεπω...λεω να μεινω προς το παρων με το παπακι μου!!!παντως,πραγματικα  χαλαλι το τρεξιμο που εριξες γιατι ειχες πολλες συμμετοχες κ καλα βραβεια...ευχομαι του χρονου να πας ακομα καλυτερα...κ το κρατος στην ελλαδα δεν βοηθαει τετοιες καταστασεις,οπως στο εξωτερικο...


Το ευχαρηστω ειναι λιγο σε αυτα που διαβαζω για εμενα απο εσενα αδελφε   :03. Bowdown: 

Θελω να μου πεις ποια απο τα 3 οχηματα θα ηθελες για να σε οδηγησω σε καποιο συμπερασμα με καποιο σχολιο που εγραψες. Μην διστασεις να απαντησεις δεν θα χασεις τιποτα αντιθετως μαλιστα.  :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Συγχαρητηρια στους Διοργανωτες (Κτιστακη,Αποστολακη)!
> Σας ευχομαι καλη δυναμη,υγεια,υπομονη (εχετε ν'ακουσετε πολλα,τα οποια δεν θα σας αρεσουν),κρατηστε τα θετικα στοιχεια και ειναι βεβαιο πως στην επομενη διοργανωση που θα κανετε,θα πετυχετε καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.Γκρινιες και μπουρδολογιες υπηρχαν,υπαρχουν και θα συνεχισουν να υπαρχουν.Ισως επειδη ειναι μερος της ανυπαρκτης παιδειας μας.
> Στους Συμμετεχοντες (Αθλητες),εχω να πω *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* Καλη συνεχεια,υγεια και ειστε ΑΞΙΟΙ


Οτι και να κανω στην *ΕΛΛΑΔΑ* φιλε μου δεν περιμενω χαραυγη .......  :01. Wink: 

Σου αφιερωνω (το παρακατω ασμα).....για να δεις πως βλεπω την Ελληνικη νοοτροπια !   :01. Wink: 


[YOUTUBE="2eLk_g4r1vY"]2eLk_g4r1vY[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Kαλυτερος Ποζερ *GREEK KING 2011*

*ΓΙΑΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ (Νο 33)*

----------


## nikosbb

φιλε στελιο δεν ειπα κατι κακο ή ειρωνικο για τον αγωνα...κ μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια ανεξαρτητα τη θεση πηραν...κ μονο η συμμετοχη μετραει...δεν ειναι ευκολη υποθεση η συμμετοχη σε αγωνες...θελει πολλες θυσιες κ κοπο...κ εδω στην ελλαδα δινεις χιλια κ δεν παιρνεις τιποτα...οσο για τα οχηματα που λες,κ τα 3 ειναι καλα για ξεχωριστη ομως περισταση το καθενα...βαση της τσεπης μου θα προτιμουσα το φιατακι,που ειναι κ το πιο πρακτικο σε χρηση...κ ουτε τραβαει βλεματα κ σιγουρα οχι κ την εφορια...

----------


## ANTREAS PERS

ΝΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ "GREEK KING" ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΙΑ & ΤΗΣ ΕΥΝΟΪΚΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ. ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ & ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ ΚΡΗΤΗ. 
Η ΠΤΟΛΕΜΑΪΔΑ ΘΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ ΠΑΡΩΝ & ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> φιλε στελιο δεν ειπα κατι κακο ή ειρωνικο για τον αγωνα...κ μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια ανεξαρτητα τη θεση πηραν...κ μονο η συμμετοχη μετραει...δεν ειναι ευκολη υποθεση η συμμετοχη σε αγωνες...θελει πολλες θυσιες κ κοπο...κ εδω στην ελλαδα δινεις χιλια κ δεν παιρνεις τιποτα...οσο για τα οχηματα που λες,κ τα 3 ειναι καλα για ξεχωριστη ομως περισταση το καθενα...βαση της τσεπης μου θα προτιμουσα το φιατακι,που ειναι κ το πιο πρακτικο σε χρηση...κ ουτε τραβαει βλεματα κ σιγουρα οχι κ την εφορια...


Φιλαρακι εισαι ο πρωτος μετα απο 3-4 χρονια που μπορω να πω οτι με  :04. Basket:  "ταπωσες"  :03. Clap: 




> το ωραιο γυμνασμενο σωμα ειναι πολυ σχετικο κ υποκειμενικο...ειδικα στην ελλαδα...οσο για το θεμα υγεια,το εχουν ξεχασει...η εικονα δεν ειναι ωραια...τεραστιος,πραγματι...σε ολο το σωμα...αλλα το πολυ δεν ειναι παντα κ καλο...


Πιστευα οτι θα διαλεγες Mustang η RSV4 (δυναμη και ογκο δηλ) και οχι το *FIATAKI* μου    :01. Sad:   για να βρω πατημα να σου πω οτι το πολυ σωμα οπως προαναφερες δεν ταιριαζει με την επιλογη σου) ! Δειχνεις σταθερο - φρονιμο ατομο στις επιλογες και τις αποψεις σου θα ελεγα   μαλλον το εχεις κανει τροπο ζωης δικε μου  :03. Bowdown:  *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* σου  :03. Clap: 

Να ξερεις οτι το *PANTAKI* ειναι η ΜΕΓΑΑΑΛΗ μου αδυναμια γιατι "μεγαλωσα" με αυτο και με την δουλεια που εβγαλε πηρα τα αλλα !  :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Οι Κατηγοριες του "1ου GREEK KING 2011"* :
(Οσες συμπληρωθηκαν)
*FITNESS ΑΝΔΡΩΝ - ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ:*
1)Fitness
2)Performance
3)Athletic
4)Super Body
5)Extreme Body
6)Master 40+ (Συμμετοχη στη κατηγορια που ανηκουν με ξεχωριστη απονομη)
7 )Junior (Συμμετοχη στη κατηγορια που ανηκουν με ξεχωριστη απονομη)

*BODYBUILDING:*
1)Junior -22
2)Men 3 εως 1.67m
3)Men 2 απο 1.68m εως 1.74m
4)Men 1 απο 1.75 και ανω
5)Μαστερ 40+
6)Γυναικων
7)Αλλοδαπων

Στους 3 πρωτους καθε Κατηγοριας μετα το περας της αγωνιστικης περιοδου (για ευνοιτους λογους) θα παραλαβουν τα Δωροεπαθλα τους μετα απο επικοινωνια που θα εχουμε με τον καθε αθλητη ξεχωρηστα.  :03. Clap: 

Μεχρι τοτε να ευχηθω σε ολους που μας τιμησαν *ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ* και περιμενω προτασεις ωστε να γινουμε ακομα καλυτεροι (δεν μιλαω για την διοργανωση) που σκοπο θα εχει* ΜΟΝΟ* το αθλημα και *ΜΟΝΟ* τους αθλητες !  :02. Welcome:

----------


## nikosbb

φιλε μου στελιο σευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια...σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειχα την διαθεση της παρεξηγησης...

----------


## chrisberg

> Πες τωρα οτι εισαι απο το ιδιο χωριο του chrisberg να φρικαρω ?  
> 
> Εισαι μορφη ! Να σε καλα αδελφε ! 
> 
> Και για να δεις πως σε εχω στον επομενο αγωνα ΚΡΗΤΗ σου κανω τα εισητηρια με την προυποθεση να ανεβεις επι σκηνης (οχι μονο σαν αγωνιζομενος) να σε παρουσιασω στο κοινο


Tελικά ρε Στελάρα με το όνομα μου ξυπνάς και κοιμάσαι!!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  ANTE KAI TOY XPONOY BRO :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ANTE KAI TOY XPONOY BRO


 DIO  σε ευχαριστω απο οτι εμαθα ειχες περιγραφη για το τι εγινε απο πρωτο αλλα και "δευτερο" χερι   :01. Razz: 
Καμαρωσε  τα φιλαρακια σου παρακτω, μεσα στη τρελη χαρα    :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ο ανθρωπος που εδωσε την *ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ* αιγλη (για εμενα) στην διοργανωση ηταν ο κ. *ΗΛΙΑΣ ΠΑΓΙΑΝΝΙΔΗΣ* ενας αθλητης σταθμος στην μετεπειτα πορεια μου καθως εχω αντιγραψει πολλες ποζες και ρουτινες του  :03. Bowdown: 
Σαν ελαχιστη τιμη σε αυτον τον αθλητη - ανθρωπο δινουμε το ονομα του στο επαθλο του καλυτερου ποζερ* (GREEK KING)* απο εδω και περα ! :03. Clap: 

Ετσι το πρωτο "Καλυτερος Ποζερ ΗΛΙΑΣ ΠΑΓΙΑΝΝΙΔΗΣ" εχει στα χερια του ο ΓΙΑΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ (Νο 33) απο Σερρες ! Γιαννη σου ευχομαι και στο επομενο.... :03. Thumb up: 


[YOUTUBE="0tOEkqA4p_U"]0tOEkqA4p_U[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## nikosbb

πολυ ωραιο ποζαρισμα...κ σοβαρο,χωρις γλωσσες εξω κ μαιμουδιες...δεν το ειχα δει το βιντεο ξανα...μπραβο στελιο...αλλα κ εσυ εχεις βραβευτει για καλυτερο ποζαρισμα αρκετες φορες...κ το εχεις κ με ανεση...κ νομιζω εχεις βραβευτει κ στο ποζαρισμα στα ζευγαρια,αν δεν κανω λαθος...ελπιζω να δουμε κ του γιαντζογλου το ποζαρισμα,ως νικητης...

----------


## flexakis

> Ο ανθρωπος που εδωσε την *ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ* αιγλη (για εμενα) στην διοργανωση ηταν ο κ. *ΗΛΙΑΣ ΠΑΓΙΑΝΝΙΔΗΣ* ενας αθλητης σταθμος στην μετεπειτα πορεια μου καθως εχω αντιγραψει πολλες ποζες και ρουτινες του 
> Σαν ελαχιστη τιμη σε αυτον τον αθλητη - ανθρωπο δινουμε το ονομα του στο επαθλο του καλυτερου ποζερ* (GREEK KING)* απο εδω και περα !
> 
> Ετσι το πρωτο "Καλυτερος Ποζερ ΗΛΙΑΣ ΠΑΓΙΑΝΝΙΔΗΣ" εχει στα χερια του ο ΓΙΑΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ (Νο 33) απο Σερρες ! Γιαννη σου ευχομαι και στο επομενο....
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE="0tOEkqA4p_U"]0tOEkqA4p_U[/YOUTUBE]


 Respect στον δάσκαλο των δασκάλων. :03. Bowdown:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Respect στον δάσκαλο των δασκάλων.


Ο κ. *ΠΑΓΙΑΝΝΙΔΗΣ* ειχε να εμφανιστει σε αγωνες πανω απο 15 χρονια, απο οτι με πληροφορησαν , με αποτελεσμα η παρουσια του να αποκτα ιδιαιτερη "βαρυτητα". Οταν ακους απο εναν *ΠΑΓΙΑΝΝΙΔΗ* την λεξη "συγχαρητηρια - συνεχησε" ξεχνας κοπους - κουραση - χρονο......Φενεται οτι στο ακουσμα *ΕΝΩΣΗΣ* των αθλητων καταφεραμε να "ξυπνησουμε" ανθρωπους που εγραψαν με χρυσα γραμματα την Ιστορια του αθληματος μας   :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ΝΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ "GREEK KING" ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΙΑ & ΤΗΣ ΕΥΝΟΪΚΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ. ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ & ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ ΚΡΗΤΗ. 
> Η ΠΤΟΛΕΜΑΪΔΑ ΘΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ ΠΑΡΩΝ & ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ!


Για τους Αθλητες της Πτολεμαιδας εχω να δηλωσω οτι αφησαν το στιγμα τους στον Αγωνα ως μια απο τις πολυνικης ομαδες (στο μελλον θα αναρτηθουν βαθμολογιες ομαδων και Ομοσπονδιων). :03. Clap: 
Η Κρητη  θα σας περιμενει και εκτος αγωνων !  :01. Wink:

----------


## ANTREAS PERS

> Για τους Αθλητες της Πτολεμαιδας εχω να δηλωσω οτι αφησαν το στιγμα τους στον Αγωνα ως μια απο τις πολυνικης ομαδες (στο μελλον θα αναρτηθουν βαθμολογιες ομαδων και Ομοσπονδιων).
> Η Κρητη  θα σας περιμενει και εκτος αγωνων !



Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο Στέλιο Κτιστάκη απο όλους τους αθλητές του Personal athletic center & απο μένα προσωπικά συνοδευόμενο μ' ένα συγνώμη γιατί βιάστηκα να βγάλω συμπεράσματα που δεν αρμόζουν σε ανθρώπους που σου φέρονται με τέτοιο τρόπο...

----------


## anjelica

Θελω και εγω να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στο Στελιο Κτιστακη για την φιλοξενεια στο Ηρακλειο.Ηταν πρωτος μου αγωνας και περασα τελεια πραγματικα.Ενιωθα σαν στο σπιτι μου,πολυ γλυκια και η Αννη  :02. Welcome: .οπως και ολα τα παιδια που μου διναν συμβουλες και ηταν πολυ συμαντικο για μενα σαν για πρωτοεμφανιζομενη.Εχει πολυ καλο κοσμο η Κρητη!!!! Χαρηκα παρα πολυ που πηρα μερος σε αυτον τον αγωνα.Τελεια διαργανωση!!! Και πρωτα ο Θεως του χρονου θα ειμαι παλη στο GREEK KING!!!!  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Θελω και εγω να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στο Στελιο Κτιστακη για την φιλοξενεια στο Ηρακλειο.Ηταν πρωτος μου αγωνας και περασα τελεια πραγματικα.Ενιωθα σαν στο σπιτι μου,πολυ γλυκια και η Αννη .οπως και ολα τα παιδια που μου διναν συμβουλες και ηταν πολυ συμαντικο για μενα σαν για πρωτοεμφανιζομενη.Εχει πολυ καλο κοσμο η Κρητη!!!! Χαρηκα παρα πολυ που πηρα μερος σε αυτον τον αγωνα.Τελεια διαργανωση!!! Και πρωτα ο Θεως του χρονου θα ειμαι παλη στο GREEK KING!!!!


Ησουν το "κερασακι" στη διοργανωση   :03. Thumb up:   και ανεβασες την αξια του  :03. Awesome: 

Να χαμογελας *ΠΑΝΤΑ*  :03. Military All OK:  και αν δεν σου βγαινει να θυμασε τα μεγαλα αυτια  :01.Ftou:  μου  :08. Turtle:

----------


## flexakis

> Ο κ. *ΠΑΓΙΑΝΝΙΔΗΣ* ειχε να εμφανιστει σε αγωνες πανω απο 15 χρονια, απο οτι με πληροφορησαν , με αποτελεσμα η παρουσια του να αποκτα ιδιαιτερη "βαρυτητα". Οταν ακους απο εναν *ΠΑΓΙΑΝΝΙΔΗ* την λεξη "συγχαρητηρια - συνεχησε" ξεχνας κοπους - κουραση - χρονο......Φενεται οτι στο ακουσμα *ΕΝΩΣΗΣ* των αθλητων καταφεραμε να "ξυπνησουμε" ανθρωπους που εγραψαν με χρυσα γραμματα την Ιστορια του αθληματος μας


Τελικα δεν μας ειπατε ποιος συντελεσε και ''ξυπνησε'' ο δρακος?
Annie εσυ εβαλες το χερακι σου? :01. Smile:

----------


## anjelica

> Ησουν το "κερασακι" στη διοργανωση    και ανεβασες την αξια του 
> 
> Να χαμογελας *ΠΑΝΤΑ*  και αν δεν σου βγαινει να θυμασε τα μεγαλα αυτια  μου


 :01. ROFL:  χα χα χα εγω μια χαρα τα βλεπω τα αυτια σου :03. Thumb up:  θα χαμογελαω γιατι ξερω υπαρχουν ανθρωποι με καλη ψυχη!!!!  :02. Welcome:  Να ειστε καλα!!!!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Τελικα δεν μας ειπατε ποιος συντελεσε και ''ξυπνησε'' ο δρακος?
> Annie εσυ εβαλες το χερακι σου?


Οι *ΔΡΑΚΟΙ* Ακη δεν ακουν στις "προκλησεις" η "προσκλησεις" των κοινων θνητων.

Ζουν στις "σπηλιες" που τους εχουν "φυλακισει ""καποιες" κακες "μαγισσες"  :01. Sad:   και στο ακουσμα μιας "πριγκιπησας" (GREEK KING) βρισκουν τη δυναμη να "ελευθερωθουν" και να ενωσουν τις δυναμεις τους για το καλο των κοινων θνητων.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## flexakis

> Οι *ΔΡΑΚΟΙ* Ακη δεν ακουν στις "προκλησεις" η "προσκλησεις" των κοινων θνητων.
> 
> Ζουν στις "σπηλιες" που τους εχουν "φυλακισει ""καποιες" κακες "μαγισσες"   και στο ακουσμα μιας "πριγκιπησας" (GREEK KING) βρισκουν τη δυναμη να "ελευθερωθουν" και να ενωσουν τις δυναμεις τους για το καλο των κοινων θνητων.


Τωρα καταλαβαινω γιατι ''δεσατε'' με τον Λιακο,εισαι το ιδιο καλος ρητορας σαν εκεινον. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Annie

> Τελικα δεν μας ειπατε ποιος συντελεσε και ''ξυπνησε'' ο δρακος?
> Annie εσυ εβαλες το χερακι σου?


Άκη δεν υπήρξε επίσημη πρόσκληση...άλλωστε δεν είχα καν τηλέφωνο για να επικοινωνήσω...αλλά από ότι θυμόμουν ο Ηλίας είχε απογοητευθεί από το "χώρο" και απέιχε χρόνια από αγώνες...εγώ ετοίμαζα τις δηλώσεις πριν την έναρξη του αγώνα όταν τον άκουσα να φωνάζει "γιόκαλα"....όταν τον είδα ξαφνιάστηκα ιδιαίτερα....λίγο αργότερα έστειλα σημείωμα για να ενημερώσω τον στέλιο που ήταν ήδη πάνω στη σκηνή για την έναρξη του αγώνα.. :01. Smile:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Τωρα καταλαβαινω γιατι ''δεσατε'' με τον Λιακο,εισαι το ιδιο καλος ρητορας σαν εκεινον.


Το νερο με τη φωτια δεν μπορουν να "δεσουν"   :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Το νερο με τη φωτια δεν μπορουν να "δεσουν"


Στη περίπτωση μας ποιός είναι το νερό και ποιος η φωτιά;  :08. Turtle: 

ΜΒ

----------


## flexakis

> Άκη δεν υπήρξε επίσημη πρόσκληση...άλλωστε δεν είχα καν τηλέφωνο για να επικοινωνήσω...αλλά από ότι θυμόμουν ο Ηλίας είχε απογοητευθεί από το "χώρο" και απέιχε χρόνια από αγώνες...εγώ ετοίμαζα τις δηλώσεις πριν την έναρξη του αγώνα όταν τον άκουσα να φωνάζει "γιόκαλα"....όταν τον είδα ξαφνιάστηκα ιδιαίτερα....λίγο αργότερα έστειλα σημείωμα για να ενημερώσω τον στέλιο που ήταν ήδη πάνω στη σκηνή για την έναρξη του αγώνα..


Tα τελευταια 10 χρονια μενει μονιμα στην Κατω Ζακρο Σητειας, και δεν εμφανιζεται στα αθλητικα δρωμενα,μακαρι να τον βλεπουμε συχνα γιατι εχει πολλα να δωσει,μιας και ειναι και αναγνωρισμενος διεθνης κριτης.
 Συγχαρητηρια για τον αγωνα,και σε οσους συνεβαλαν για την προσπαθεια αναδειξης του αθληματος.

----------


## beefmeup

> Οι *ΔΡΑΚΟΙ* Ακη δεν ακουν στις "προκλησεις" η "προσκλησεις" *των κοινων θνητων.*


οι κοινοι θνητοι ομως πλερωσαν τα ευρωπουλα τους για να δουν τους "δρακους" πανω στην σκηνη..

λιγη εγκρατια κ σεβασμος δεν εβλαψε ποτε κανενα φιλε μου :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> οι κοινοι θνητοι ομως πλερωσαν τα ευρωπουλα τους για να δουν τους "δρακους" πανω στην σκηνη..
> 
> λιγη εγκρατια κ σεβασμος δεν εβλαψε ποτε κανενα φιλε μου


Οπως πλερωσαν :* o KTIΣΤΑΚΗΣ - η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ του - ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ του - η ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ του - τα ΑΔΕΛΦΙΑ του και 2 ΑΔΕΛΦΙΑ του ΠΑΤΕΡΑ του (κοινη θνητοι)*  :03. Thumb up: 
Τα χρηματα *ΟΛΑ* πηγαν στους* ΔΡΑΚΟΥΣ* της σκηνης οπως λες γιατι το *ΑΞΙΖΑΝ* (τοσα χρονια αλλωστε τα ακουμπανε) και οχι σε καποιο ταμειο!

*ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ !

ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΣΗ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΥΣ - ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΥΣ - ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ.

ΟΛΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ !* 

(Σε ευχαριστω για την επισημανση. Με βοηθησες να αναδειξω κατι για τους αθλητες που ειχα ξεχασει.) :03. Awesome: 

Υ.Γ. Απο οτι ειδα δεν καταλαβες ποιοι ειναι οι κοινοι θνητοι και ποιος ο δρακος.Ξαναδιαβασε να εξασκηθεις και στην αναγνωση :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στη περίπτωση μας ποιός είναι το νερό και ποιος η φωτιά; 
> 
> ΜΒ


*ΝΕΡΟ*: Κάποιος που έχει φάει και βλέπει τους άλλους να τρώνε.  :08. Turtle: 

(SSSSS θα μου τον ξυπνησετε   :01. ROFL: )


*ΦΩΤΙΑ*: Eκεινος που  "βάζει" φωτιά στον εαυτό του.

(Αχ  καηκα !  :08. Turtle: )

----------


## beefmeup

> Υ.Γ. Απο οτι ειδα δεν καταλαβες ποιοι ειναι οι κοινοι θνητοι και ποιος ο δρακος.Ξαναδιαβασε να εξασκηθεις και στην αναγνωση


οταν μαθεις να γραφεις Ελληνικα απλα κ χωρις υπονουμενα κ ποιητικους συλλογισμους,θα μαθω να τα διαβαζω. :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> οταν μαθεις να γραφεις Ελληνικα απλα κ χωρις υπονουμενα κ ποιητικους συλλογισμους,θα μαθω να τα διαβαζω.


 :03. Awesome:  *Eτσι Ετσι*  :02. Love: 

(Αν θελεις "κατεβαζω" 2 ταχυτητες να με "φτασεις" και τα ξαναλεμε - πλακα κανω μη στραβωσεις   :01. Razz:  )

----------


## beefmeup

σωπα καλε,σιγα μην στραβωσω κιολας..

μην πολυκατεβαζεις ταχυτητες γιατι οι βενζινη ακριβυνε πολυ εκει κατω :01. Mr. Green: 
αστο στο χαλαρο καλυτερα..

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Το *"κοσμημα"* της βραδιας  :02. Welcome:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

H απονομη απο τους *ΜΕΓΑ* χορηγους και η αφιερωση στον ανθρωπο (Ελενη) που τον στηριζει τοσα χρονια.   :03. Clap:

----------


## Levrone

εχω και σε βιντεο τον Κεφαλιανο να ποζαρει αμα λαχει να ουμε και να πηδαει μετα στο κοινο και να ρχεται κατα πανω μου!!!!!!!!!   :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

λοιπον βαζω και εγω καποιες φωτος!

δεν ειμαι επαγγελματιας αλλα εκανα οτι μπορουσα!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

κι αλλες!

----------


## Levrone

κι αλλες!

----------


## Levrone

κι αλλες!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Μπραβο *DOC*  :03. Clap:   Δωσε υλικο  :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

Kι αλλες..αν μπορουν οι μοντς να τις "ανοιξουν" θα τις βλεπουμε πολυ καλυτερα..

----------


## Levrone

κι αλλες..

----------


## Muscleboss

Κωστα ευχαρθστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες. Μπορεις και εσυ να τις ανοιξεις αν τις εισαγεις με άλλο τρόπο. δες εδώ: 
*Tips για την νεα εκδοση του φόρουμ...*

Πάντως θα ήταν καλύτερα να είχατε συγχρονησει το υλικό με το Στέλιο... τωρα η επανάληψη δεν έχει τόσο ενδιαφέρον για τους περισσότερους επισκέπτες του φορουμ...  :01. Rolling Eyes: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Levrone

μερικες ακομη..

----------


## Levrone

> Κωστα ευχαρθστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες. Μπορεις και εσυ να τις ανοιξεις αν τις εισαγεις με άλλο τρόπο. δες εδώ: 
> 
> Πάντως θα ήταν καλύτερα να είχατε συγχρονησει το υλικό με το Στέλιο... τωρα η επανάληψη δεν έχει τόσο ενδιαφέρον για τους περισσότερους επισκέπτες του φορουμ... 
> 
> ΜΒ


Πανο εγω ηξερα οτι επρεπε να περιμενω , να ανεβασει πρωτα ο Στελιος και μετα οτι αλλες ανεβασω εγω..

Και εχεις δικιο οτι δεν εχει και πολυ ενδιαφερον, απλα εμενα αυτο μου ανατεθηκε να κανω και αυτο κανω..Πηρα φωτος και τις ανεβασα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

και οι τελευταιες..

----------


## Levrone

θα ηθελα με την ευκαιρια να πω και κατι ακομα..

(βεβαια καποιοι  θα πουν οτι ειμαι φιλος του Κτιστακη και γι αυτο τα γραφω αυτα, ή ισως και να πουν οτι ειμαι "δασκαλεμενος"..δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, εγω εδω τους θεωρω ολους φιλους μου και ολα δεκτα..)

επειδη ειχα διαβασει εξαρχης στο τοπικ τα διαφορα σκηνικα με τις ομοσπονδιες , "σουπα-μουπες μανταλακια"..
θα σας πω σαν απλος θεατης ,  σαν ασχετος που απλα ειδε ενα αγωνα  , και που ΔΕΝ ξερει τι κρυβεται απο πισω..αλλα να σας πω και κατι? ουτε με νοιαζει να ξερω..

χεστηκα για τη ναμπα , τη βαμπα, την τραμπα, την βε-βε-εφ , τη γιουνισεφ κτλ..

εμενα αυτο που με νοιαζει ειναι η "βιτρινα" , το απεξω που λεμε..και κακα τα ψεματα αυτο πρεπει να μας νοιαζει ολους..οχι το ποια ομοσπονδια εφαγε την αλλη ή διοργανωσε αγωνα με περισσοτερους αθλητες...αλλα το πως θα γινει αγωνας την αλλη φορα στην Κρητη και θα χρειαστουν δυο  "Αστορια" και οχι ενα..Τωρα ολα τ αλλα , τα μαχαιρωματα και τα πισωπλατα και τα φαγοποτια εμενα , τον απλο θεατη (που δυστυχως μονο θεατης θα παραμεινει  :01. Sad:   ) δε μου λενε τιποτα...

Εγω λοιπον αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι αυτος ο αγωνας ηταν ο καλυτερος που εχουμε δει στην Κρητη..Εχω παει σε πολλα Mr Kriti , αλλα τοσους αθλητες, τοσα κορμια , τοσο κρεας (με συγχωρειτε να το πω ετσι και εννοω τοσες μαζες) δεν ειχαμε δει ποτε..

Και οσοι γουσταρετε το bb να ειστε χαρουμενοι. Γιατι εδινες 12,5 ευρω και ησουν καθηλωμενος απο τις 8.05 μεχρι τις 01.25 και το μονο ......διαλειμα ηταν ο Κεφαλιανος!!!! Ενω αλλα χρονια με 15 ευρω και στις 11 πιναμε ποτο στο μπαρ...Αυτο κατι λεει.

Και οταν εφυγα απο το Αστορια , βασικα ημουν χαρουμενος αλλα δεν ειχα καταλαβει γιατι..Που ειδα τον Κεφαλιανο? Που ειδα 3 φιλους μου πανω στη σκηνη? Δεν ξερω..Αλλα μετα καταλαβα..Ημουν χαρουμενος γιατι υπηρχε ενα συναισθημα που ελεγε  "ναι ρε!!! και στην Κρητη θα βλεπει ο κοσμος τετοιους αγωνες"..

Και δεν εχει σημασια αν το διοργανωσε ο Κτιστακης ή ο Τρυπακης ή Φουφουτακης..Σημασια εχει οτι ο αγωνας ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΑΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΑΤΗ (οπως καποια παλιοτερα χρονια εδω στην Κρητη..)...

Τωρα αν απο πισω η ναμπα τσακωνεται με την βαμπα , λυπαμαι αλλα εμενα ουτε καν με ενδιαφερει..Και νομιζω δεν ενδιαφερει και κανενα απ οσους ηταν εκει..Οπως δε με ενδιαφερει αν η "τραμπα"  και η "λαμπα" εδωσαν την εγκριση τους για να κατεβουν οι αθλητες τους σε ενα τετοιο αγωνα κτλ..Αυτα ειναι φτηνιες και μονο πισω το πανε το αθλημα..Και δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν καταστατικα και αρχες και χαρτια και συμβολαια..Αλλα σας ξαναλεω, τον απλο θεατη αυτα δεν τον αφορουν..

Ας φτασουμε πρωτα σε επιπεδο να βλεπει ο κοσμος τις αφισσες στο δρομο και να ΜΗ λεει "ααα, τα γομαρια ηρθαν παλι"  , ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΕΙ  "ωραια αγωνας παλι φετος, θα παμε" και οοοοταν  γινει το αθλημα ετσι διαδεδομενο μετα ας δουμε το πιο μεσα..

Να μαστε καλα , και του χρονου να ξαναδουμε τετοιο αγωνα. Το λεω ειλικρινα..

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> θα ηθελα με την ευκαιρια να πω και κατι ακομα..
> 
> (βεβαια καποιοι  θα πουν οτι ειμαι φιλος του Κτιστακη και γι αυτο τα γραφω αυτα, ή ισως και να πουν οτι ειμαι "δασκαλεμενος"..δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, εγω εδω τους θεωρω ολους φιλους μου και ολα δεκτα..)
> 
> επειδη ειχα διαβασει εξαρχης στο τοπικ τα διαφορα σκηνικα με τις ομοσπονδιες , "σουπα-μουπες μανταλακια"..
> θα σας πω σαν απλος θεατης ,  σαν ασχετος που απλα ειδε ενα αγωνα  , και που ΔΕΝ ξερει τι κρυβεται απο πισω..αλλα να σας πω και κατι? ουτε με νοιαζει να ξερω..
> 
> χεστηκα για τη ναμπα , τη βαμπα, την τραμπα, την βε-βε-εφ , τη γιουνισεφ κτλ..
> 
> ...


*Yπομονη......να δεις τι σου εχω για μετα !*



[YOUTUBE="dO_Ps8yp4ww"]dO_Ps8yp4ww[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## giannis64

πολυ καλη δουλεια και απο σενα κωστη. :08. Toast: 

καμια απο παρασκηνια η καμια συνεντευξη δεν ειχαμε? :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

> καμια απο παρασκηνια η καμια συνεντευξη δεν ειχαμε?


εγω δυστυχως οχι..
σκεψου οτι στην εμφανιση του Κεφαλιανου η μηχανη εμεινει απο μπαταρια..

δηλαδη αν ειδες φωτος απο τη μεγαλη κατηγορια δεν εβαλα καθολου γιατι οντως δεν εχω..

----------


## gym

> εγω δυστυχως οχι..
> σκεψου οτι στην *εμφανιση του Κεφαλιανου η μηχανη εμεινει απο μπαταρια..*
> 
> δηλαδη αν ειδες φωτος απο τη μεγαλη κατηγορια δεν εβαλα καθολου γιατι οντως δεν εχω..


χαχα...εισαι κ γκαντεμηςςςςςς!!!!!μα στον Κεφαλιανο ρε?φτου σου!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Kωστη σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο. :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Eνας αθλητης που κοσμησε τον αγωνα μας με την σκηνικη του παρουσια και το εκπληκτικο του ποζαρησμα ηταν ο "παππους" *ΤΖΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ*  :03. Clap: 

Γιωργο να σου ευχηθω καλη επιτυχια στους επομενους αγωνες !   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## madlen

> Μια παρουσια που κοσμησε τον αγωνα μας με την σκηνικη του παρουσια και το εκπληκτικο του ποζαρησμα ηταν ο "παππους" *ΤΖΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ* 
> 
> Γιωργο να σου ευχηθω καλη επιτυχια στους επομενους αγωνες !


έτσι γίνετε συνήθως οι "παππούδες" μας βγάζουν πάντα ασπροπρόσωπους!!!!! :03. Bowdown: 
και εγώ επειδή μεγάλωσα μαζί τους εύχομαι και ελπίζω και οι νέοι να ακολουθήσουν το παράδειγμά τους και να απογειώσουν το σιδερένιο αθλημα στην Ελλάδα!! :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Κατα την διαρκεια του αγωνα ειχαμε κρυψει τα κλειδια του *KTM* !  :01. Razz: 

Ανακοινωσαμε οτι οποιος το βρει εχει την πρωτη βολτα !  :01. Smile: 

*ΕΥΡΗΚΑ* ! Κεφαλιανος - Μηνιδης  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## a.minidis

> Κατα την διαρκεια του αγωνα ειχαμε κρυψει τα κλειδια του *KTM* ! 
> 
> Ανακοινωσαμε οτι οποιος το βρει εχει την πρωτη βολτα ! 
> 
> *ΕΥΡΗΚΑ* ! Κεφαλιανος - Μηνιδης


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> 


Τα κερματα που ειχε μαζεψει η κοπελα να επιστρεψετε Μινηδη ! :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Στιγμες χαλαρωσης για αθλητες και guests* ΠΡΙΝ* και *ΜΕΤΑ* τον αγωνα (προσφορα των χορηγων)

----------


## gym

ωραια παρεα και ωραιο κλιμα στην παρεα βλεπω...συγχαρητηρια για τον αγωνα που διοργανωσατε και απο μενα!



τωρα την φωτο με την θαλασσα...τι την θελατε κ κανει κρυο σημερα εδω πανωωωωω...

----------


## giannis64

> Eνας αθλητης που κοσμησε τον αγωνα μας με την σκηνικη του παρουσια και το εκπληκτικο του ποζαρησμα ηταν ο "παππους" *ΤΖΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ* 
> 
> Γιωργο να σου ευχηθω καλη επιτυχια στους επομενους αγωνες !


εε οχι και παππους... :05. Weights: 

αλλος ασχολητε με τσιμπουκια... :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> εε οχι και παππους...
> 
> αλλος ασχολητε με τσιμπουκια...


Τι να κανω ρε μορτη ! Ενα χαρισμα μου εδωσε ο Θεος : να εχω μεγαλο τσιμπουκι (απο οτι βλεπω σοκαριστηκες μολις το ειδες)   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Σε ευχαρηστω για την παρεα που καναμε πανω με εσενα και το αλλο το λεκρεκονι τον STELAKO !  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

:03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast: 

λεκρεκονι?  για ριξε μια μεταφραση... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> λεκρεκονι?  για ριξε μια μεταφραση...


 :01. Razz:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Σε ευχαρηστω για την παρεα που καναμε πανω με εσενα και το αλλο το λεκρεκονι τον STELAKO !



Μεταφραστή δε βρήκα, όμως είμαι σίγουρος πως είναι καλό. 
Χάρηκα που τα είπαμε.

----------


## savage

παντως ολοι οι συμμετεχοντες ειδα οτι ειπαν τα καλυτερα για την διοργανωση και τη φιλοξενια. και οπως εγραψα και στο τοπικ του αγωνα του κωστα του σταματη,τελικα μονο οι αγωνες που εγιναν υπο ιδιωτικη πρωτοβουλια ειχαν καποιο υλικο κινητρο προς τους αθλητες(οχι οτι θα πλουτισουμε απλα ετσι για το γαμωτο για τους κοπους μας).

μπραβο σου που πρωτα βαζεις τους αθλητες και μετα ολα τα υπολοιπα.

μπορει να διαφωνουμε σε καποια πραγματα αλλα τα σωστα θα στα γραφω :01. Wink: 

και ποιος ξερει ισως την επομενη φορα κατεβω και γω στην Κρητη να συμμετασχω :01. Wink:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> παντως ολοι οι συμμετεχοντες ειδα οτι ειπαν τα καλυτερα για την διοργανωση και τη φιλοξενια. και οπως εγραψα και στο τοπικ του αγωνα του κωστα του σταματη,τελικα μονο οι αγωνες που εγιναν υπο ιδιωτικη πρωτοβουλια ειχαν καποιο υλικο κινητρο προς τους αθλητες(οχι οτι θα πλουτισουμε απλα ετσι για το γαμωτο για τους κοπους μας).
> 
> μπραβο σου που πρωτα βαζεις τους αθλητες και μετα ολα τα υπολοιπα.
> 
> μπορει να διαφωνουμε σε καποια πραγματα αλλα τα σωστα θα στα γραφω
> 
> και ποιος ξερει ισως την επομενη φορα κατεβω και γω στην Κρητη να συμμετασχω


Oι αθλητες ειναι τα "πνευμονια" καθε Ομοσπονδιας δινοντας ζωη σε αυτην.  :01. Unsure: 

Καποτε οι αθλητες πρεπει να μαθουν να "αναπνεουν" και αυτοι σωστα.....  :01. Wink:

----------


## anjelica

> Oι αθλητες ειναι τα "πνευμονια" καθε Ομοσπονδιας δινοντας ζωη σε αυτην. 
> 
> Καποτε οι αθλητες πρεπει να μαθουν να "αναπνεουν" και αυτοι σωστα.....


 :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Καθηστερημενα βεβαια, αλλα θα πω και εγω τα καλυτερα για την διοργανωση που την εζησα απο κοντα και μπραβο στον Στελιο, στην γυναικα του και στον συνδιοργανωτή του που εφεραν εις περας αυτο το δυσκολο εργο...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΕΤΟΙΜΟ* το DVD (3) του αγωνα !  :03. Clap: 

Οσοι ενδιαφερονται για την αποκτηση του μπορουν να επικοινωνησουν μαζι μας για να το παραγγειλουν στη τιμη των 40ευρω.    :01. Wink: 

Απιστευτη παραγματικα δουλεια με 10GB σε φωτο και 2 ωρες καθαρου αγωνα !  :02. Welcome:

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

> *ΕΤΟΙΜΟ* το DVD (3) του αγωνα ! 
> 
> Οσοι ενδιαφερονται για την αποκτηση του μπορουν να επικοινωνησουν μαζι μας για να το παραγγειλουν στη τιμη των *40ευρω*.   
> 
> Απιστευτη παραγματικα δουλεια με 10GB σε φωτο και 2 ωρες καθαρου αγωνα !


*τζαμπέ δηλαδή*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> *τζαμπέ δηλαδή*


Παλι καλα που ασχοληθηκε ο Κ.Κτιστακης να βγαλει dvd και μπορουμε να το αγορασουμε.  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Τελικα καταφεραμε και το σωσαμε αδελφε οπως τα ειπαμε *ΚΡΗΤΗ* !  :03. Awesome: 

Μπραβο ρε *ΤΑΣΟ* για την πρωτια στη Σαλονικα !   :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Μετα τον αγωνα της Λειβαδιας (τελος εγχωριων διοργανωσεων) να θυμησουμε οτι ξεκιναει η αποστολη των δωρων σε ολους της αθλητες που συμμετηχαν στο* 1ο GREEK KING 2011 ! 
*
Να προιδεασουμε τους αθλητες οτι του χρονου θα διεκδικησουν ενα αυτοκινητο (ευχης εργων) ενω το *2ο GREEK KING* θα αλλαξει δομη διεξαγωγης καθως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι (πανω απο 2 σε διαφορετικη πολη ο καθε ενας) που ενδιαφερονται να διοργανωσουν το επομενο !  :02. Idea:

----------


## anjelica

> Μετα τον αγωνα της Λειβαδιας (τελος εγχωριων διοργανωσεων) να θυμησουμε οτι ξεκιναει η αποστολη των δωρων σε ολους της αθλητες που συμμετηχαν στο* 1ο GREEK KING 2011 ! 
> *
> Να προιδεασουμε τους αθλητες οτι του χρονου θα διεκδικησουν ενα αυτοκινητο (ευχης εργων) ενω το *2ο GREEK KING* θα αλλαξει δομη διεξαγωγης καθως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι (πανω απο 2 σε διαφορετικη πολη ο καθε ενας) που ενδιαφερονται να διοργανωσουν το επομενο !


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Μερικες "καλλιτεχνικες" φωτο αθλητων που συμμετηχαν στο *1o GREEK KING 2011* και υπαρχουν στα 3 CD του Αγωνα.

----------


## BODYMPAL

> Μετα τον αγωνα της Λειβαδιας (τελος εγχωριων διοργανωσεων) να θυμησουμε οτι ξεκιναει η αποστολη των δωρων σε ολους της αθλητες που συμμετηχαν στο* 1ο GREEK KING 2011 ! 
> *
> Να προιδεασουμε τους αθλητες οτι του χρονου θα διεκδικησουν ενα αυτοκινητο (ευχης εργων) ενω το *2ο GREEK KING* θα αλλαξει δομη διεξαγωγης καθως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι (πανω απο 2 σε διαφορετικη πολη ο καθε ενας) που ενδιαφερονται να διοργανωσουν το επομενο !


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------

